# [A] Kokolores, Quatsch mit Soße - aber ich...



## Martina H. (18. November 2018)

....hab da ja eine (neue) Kurbel gefunden...





... und damit ja eigentlich  ein komplettes Bike rumliegen ... hmmh


----------



## lucie (18. November 2018)

Ja nee, is klar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (18. November 2018)

... Du hast doch gesagt: "räum mal auf" und da hab ich eben die Kurbel gefunden


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. November 2018)

Also wenn ich bei uns sowas in der Wohnung finden würde, würde ich vllt auch öfters aufräumen


----------



## Aninaj (18. November 2018)

Ich dachte bei euch ist kein Platz mehr für Bikes ...  Aber ich finde auch, dass so eine schöne Kurbel verbaut werden muss


----------



## lucie (18. November 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> Ja nee, is klar...



Kannste hier im Bikemarkt verkaufen!


----------



## Deleted 454842 (18. November 2018)




----------



## jusio (18. November 2018)

Herrlich


----------



## Martina H. (18. November 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich dachte bei euch ist kein Platz mehr für Bikes ...



...ich hab da eine Abmachung mit meiner besseren Hälfte 



lucie schrieb:


> Kannste hier im Bikemarkt verkaufen!



Nö


----------



## Aninaj (18. November 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...ich hab da eine Abmachung mit meiner besseren Hälfte



Das macht hier aber einen anderen Eindruck


----------



## scylla (18. November 2018)

Da hilft wohl so langsam nur noch ein Umzug in eine größere Wohnung 
Das Hobby die Sucht ist einfach zu stark, seht es endlich ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (18. November 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Das macht hier aber einen anderen Eindruck





scylla schrieb:


> Da hilft wohl so langsam nur noch ein Umzug in eine größere Wohnung
> Das Hobby die Sucht ist einfach zu stark, seht es endlich ein



Wiesoooo? Die beiden Hornissen sind wech ...


----------



## Martina H. (20. November 2018)

... bevor ich weiter aufräume hab ich mal ein bisschen rumgespielt:


----------



## Martina H. (22. November 2018)

... habe noch was gefunden 





Um die Sucht zu befriedigen  braucht es ja nun eigentlich nicht mehr viel  - ist also sozusagen fast komplett


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. November 2018)

Ja denn man los, nich?


----------



## lucie (22. November 2018)

Wieso?
Ist doch alles nur Kokolores, Quatsch mit Soße - so etwas will doch nicht wirklich jemand sehen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. November 2018)

Doch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (22. November 2018)




----------



## Martina H. (23. November 2018)

... na, dann interessiert es ja mindestens 2 

Natürlich ist damit das Bike noch nicht zusammen - aber irgendeinen Einstieg musst ich ja finden.

Tja, LO Treffen: alle kaufen sich neue Räder, nur ich nicht? Nö, geht ja mal gar nicht  - ich will auch!!!! Auch wenn das Lapierre ein tolles Bike ist - nicht umsonst hat ja @lucie nach ihrem Abenteuer mit Conchita sich dazu entschieden das Hornet zu verkaufen und den grünen Frosch zu behalten.

Aber was will man machen, wen die "Sucht" ihren Tribut fordert?

Aber was für eins??

Welchen Typ?

 

Welche Marke?




Welche Farbe?



Damit es spannend beibt: Es darf geraten werden ...


----------



## jusio (23. November 2018)

sehe ich einen Akku


----------



## Martina H. (23. November 2018)

Ja, Du siehst einen Akku.


----------



## Martina H. (23. November 2018)

Sehe gerade, da bleiben ja noch mehr Fragen offen:

Rahmenmaterial? Antrieb? Reifenformat?


----------



## lucie (23. November 2018)

E-Liegerad aus Carbon?


----------



## scylla (23. November 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Damit es spannend beibt: Es darf geraten werden ...



ich denke... äh hoffe... äh rate, dass keines der Merkmale, die da abgebildet sind, zutrifft


----------



## Martina H. (23. November 2018)

Wiiiiesoooo? Was speziell meinst Du?


----------



## scylla (23. November 2018)

na im speziellen halt alle 

ok, ein speiseeis wär noch ganz akzeptabel


----------



## Aninaj (23. November 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Ja, Du siehst einen Akku.



Aaaaahh und ich hab mich heute morgen noch gefragt, was das wohl sein soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (24. November 2018)

hrmpf, das mit dem Raten gestaltet sich wohl doch etwas schwierig (kann man heute nur noch multiple Choice?  )

bisher kamen nur 2 Vorschläge:

E-Liegerad aus Carbon
Speiseeis wäre akzeptabel

naja, ok...















...keins von Beiden 


Aus Langeweile und weil es noch ein bisschen dauert, noch ein Teil:

Vorher    







Nachher








(ok, mit Silber glänzend ist mein Handy etwas überfordert, aber ich denke, man erkennt es)


----------



## Aninaj (24. November 2018)

eBike Fully in Vintage Look


----------



## scylla (24. November 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> hrmpf, das mit dem Raten gestaltet sich wohl doch etwas schwierig (kann man heute nur noch multiple Choice?  )
> 
> bisher kamen nur 2 Vorschläge:
> 
> ...



ok dann löse ich mal: es wird ein Hardtail


----------



## Martina H. (24. November 2018)

Yeah - 50 Punkte  (was sonst  )

- 100 gibt es beim Raten des Rahmenmaterials (10), des Reifenformats (10), des Antriebs (10) und der Marke (20)  - zu leicht soll es ja nun auch nicht werden 

Ich weiss garnicht, wieso man auf die Idee kommen kann, dass ICH mir ein E-Bike gönne - und schon garnicht als Fully!! Zumindest noch nicht


----------



## scylla (24. November 2018)

Kram... wo zum Geier hab ich jetzt schon wieder diese blöde Glaskugel ... Kruschtel...

...ah jetzt da ist sie ja...

Alu... 27,5x2,8'' Plus... Pinion... Mitech

Vermutlich alles falsch. Aber ich kann nix dafür, die Glaskugel war's.


----------



## Martina H. (24. November 2018)

Der Kandidat hat 0 Punkte - weil: Pinion ist falsch 

Der Rest stimmt (woher zum Geier...) bis auf die Reifengrösse: 27,5 x 3


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. November 2018)

Ein Kinderfahrrad für den Nachwuchs


----------



## lucie (24. November 2018)

Es muss wenigstens noch 5 Punkte für @scylla geben. Der Rekon hat 2.8, nur der Schwalbeschlappen hat 3.0...


----------



## Martina H. (24. November 2018)

OK, aber der Rekon ist ja für die Gabel, hat somit nix mit dem Rahmen zu tun 

Nichtsdestotrotz





für @scylla 

(ich glaube, Du treibst Dich zu viel in Forum rum, oder woher wusstest Du das?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (24. November 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Der Kandidat hat 0 Punkte - weil: Pinion ist falsch



ey, das ist jetzt aber unfair, wenn das Rahmenmaterial und der Hersteller stimmt hätte meine Glaskugel doch wenigstens 30 verdient 



Martina H. schrieb:


> (ich glaube, Du treibst Dich zu viel in Forum rum, oder woher wusstest Du das?)



okok meine Glaskugel hat etwas geschummelt... ich hab mal kurz nachgeschaut was du außerhalb des LO so geschrieben hast und hab versucht zu kombinieren. Beim Antrieb hab ich wohl zu sehr um die Ecke denken wollen ("die Martina ist ausgebufft und will doch mit dem ersten Post im Thread bestimmt nur eine falsche Fährte legen...")


----------



## Martina H. (24. November 2018)

... soso, Du stalkst mich also 



scylla schrieb:


> die Martina ist ausgebufft



Danke für das Kompliment 

Pinion würde mich schon reizen, ist mir aber

a) zu teuer
b) zu schwer (weisst ja, ich achte aufs Gewicht  ) und
c) bin ich mit der 11-fach Geschichte so zufrieden, dass ich nicht wüsste, was ich daran ändern sollte.

Ausserdem ist der Antrieb da und muss nicht erst gekauft werden. 

Ja,  ich schlachte (erstmal) das Lapierre. Erst, wenn ich das MiTech ausprobiert habe entscheide ich, ob es bleibt, oder verkauft wird. Leider legt der Franzose die Messlatte sehr hoch - ob das MiTech dagegen anstinken kann?   Man wird sehen...

Ach so: @WarriorPrincess 

Das Bike braucht dann noch einen Namen - hast ja bei Mausel schon gut entschieden, vielleicht fällt Dir ja hier auch was ein.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. November 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Ach so: @WarriorPrincess
> 
> Das Bike braucht dann noch einen Namen - hast ja bei Mausel schon gut entschieden, vielleicht fällt Dir ja hier auch was ein.


So ohne es zu sehen und genaue Details zu kennen - sehr schwer. Bisher könnte ich nur dem Threadtitel nach "Coco" vorschlagen


----------



## Martina H. (24. November 2018)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> So ohne es zu sehen und genaue Details zu kennen - sehr schwer. Bisher könnte ich nur dem Threadtitel nach "Coco" vorschlagen


 

Ja, immer langam - ich weiss ja auch noch nicht wie es wird


----------



## Aninaj (24. November 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Ich weiss garnicht, wieso man auf die Idee kommen kann, dass ICH mir ein E-Bike gönne - und schon garnicht als Fully!! Zumindest noch nicht



Weil es genau alles das ist, was du (bisher) nicht willst


----------



## Martina H. (25. November 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Weil es genau alles das ist, was du (bisher) nicht willst



 - jaja

Nicht beim Aufräumen gefunden:






... aber besser ist das. Man will ja nicht gleich Macken im Neuen haben. Stellt Euch vor, die Geo ist völlig vergurkt und mich packt es gleich beim ersten Mal Probefahren    (ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt  

  )

Mit dieser Folie haben wir gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Lässt sich gut kleben und ist richtig schön dick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fasani (27. November 2018)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Bisher könnte ich nur dem Threadtitel nach "Coco" vorschlagen


ich fände dolores auch ganz hübsch...
es zuckte mir so durch's hirn. aber wer weiß....man darf gespannt sein


----------



## lucie (27. November 2018)

Fasani schrieb:


> ich fände dolores auch ganz hübsch...
> es zuckte mir so durch's hirn. aber wer weiß....man darf gespannt sein



Das passt gut zu Conchita. 
Die TE weiß, was ich damit meine.


----------



## Votec Tox (27. November 2018)

Da kommt man ja garnicht mit 
Bitte um eine Zusammenfassung:
- Hardtail hat Scylla kombiniert
- Carbon weil Rahmenschutzfolie? Auf einem Stahlrad wohl quatsch, wobei der Titel des Fadens wiederum...
- Keine 27,5", ich hätte gern 26" aber bei Carbon tippe ich auf 29"


----------



## scylla (27. November 2018)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Da kommt man ja garnicht mit
> Bitte um eine Zusammenfassung:





scylla schrieb:


> Hardtail





scylla schrieb:


> Alu... Mitech





Martina H. schrieb:


> Reifengrösse: 27,5 x 3





lucie schrieb:


> Der Rekon hat 2.8, nur der Schwalbeschlappen hat 3.0...





Martina H. schrieb:


> 11-fach Geschichte





So lange der Name noch nicht feststeht, könnte unsere Foltermeisterin des Spannungsbogens  ja mal mit ein paar Details zur Geometrie weitermachen . Wird es full custom? Wenn ja, welche Anforderungen wurden wie gelöst und warum und überhaupt und sowieso?  Ich bin doch so neugierig


----------



## Votec Tox (27. November 2018)

Danke, da lag ich ja voll daneben! 
Da lese ich jetzt besser gründlicher und mutmasse weniger


----------



## lucie (27. November 2018)

Foltermeisterin trifft's. Wäre aber wohl auch ein passender Name für das Bike.


----------



## Martina H. (27. November 2018)

@Votec Tox

Da ja die @Neugierige mich stalkt, hatte sie es  auch leicht mit dem Raten. Wobei, ich habe nur in einem einzigen Thread geschrieben, dass MiTech auch Bikes ohne Pinion macht - gut kombiniert @Watson 

Also nochmal in deutlich:

27.5 Plus aus Aluminium, 1 x11, Custom Geo von MiTech


----------



## Martina H. (27. November 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> So lange der Name noch nicht feststeht, könnte unsere Foltermeisterin des Spannungsbogens  ja mal mit ein paar Details zur Geometrie weitermachen . Wird es full custom? Wenn ja, welche Anforderungen wurden wie gelöst und warum und überhaupt und sowieso?  Ich bin doch so neugierig



Wieso foltere ich den Spannungsbogen??

Ich dachte schon, es fragt keiner. Bei den Männern wären, bevor der TE zum zweiten Post kommt, schon 2 Seiten voll. Hier hat man den Eindruck es interessiert keinen...

Deine Neugierde wird gleich befriedigt - Moment noch... 




lucie schrieb:


> Foltermeisterin trifft's.



Ich glaub's ja wohl, geht's noch? Komm Du mir nach Hause....


----------



## Martina H. (27. November 2018)

Hier mal die Geo:




 ... kann man es erkennen?

Das ist übrigens der 4. Entwurf - Herr Militzer blieb aber ganz entspannt


----------



## Deleted 454842 (27. November 2018)

@Martina H. und Mountainbikes





Ich und Mountainbikes





Aber ich bin echt gespannt, ich kann nur noch nicht ganz mitreden. Der Lenkwinkel scheint aber auch eher flacher Natur zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downi (27. November 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hier mal die Geo:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 799870 ... kann man es erkennen?
> 
> Das ist übrigens der 4. Entwurf - Herr Militzer blieb aber ganz entspannt



46 bb drop ist wenig, oder? Hab da gerade was gelernt und mach jetzt auf schlau


----------



## scylla (27. November 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens der 4. Entwurf - Herr Militzer blieb aber ganz entspannt



Iwo die Custom-Schmieden sind das gewohnt ... für meinen Custom Crosser (der nicht wirklich ein Crosser werden wollte sondern eher das was man heute Gravelbike nennt aber was damals noch nicht "erfunden" war und deshalb für etwas Verwirrung sorgte) hab ich glaub mehr Anläufe gebraucht 

Bei Oberrohrlänge und Reach hab ich grad gestutzt, kommt mir irgendwie wenig Oberrohr für den Reach vor, und wenn ich's nachrechne mit 74° Sitzwinkel (richtig?) komm ich auch tatsächlich auf 1cm mehr eff. Oberrohrlänge


----------



## Martina H. (27. November 2018)

Sitzwinkel sind 75° -  74° ist der Winkel Sitzstrebe/Sitzrohr.

Ich bin selber schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen. Ist schon was anderes, wenn mein ein Bike "vonderStange" kauft, als wenn man schlussendlich selber verantwortlich dafür ist, wenn es verbockt ist. Und das betrifft nicht nur die Geo, da wird dann welche Farbe, welcher Rohrdurchmesser, etc. zur schlafraubenden Entscheidungsfindung 

Die Geo geistert schon lange durch meinen Kopf. Nachdem @lucie das Experiment Conchita gestartet hat und wir mit Feinabstimmung beschäftigt waren (Hölle, so oft Gabel,  Spacer, Vorbau getauscht haben wir noch bei keinem anderen Bike), hat sich eigentlich das bewahrheitet, was ich mir auf Grund der Geodaten schon gedacht habe.

Tja, und dann war es eigentlich nur noch Formsache sich mit Mi Tech in Verbindung zu setzen 

Was folgte waren zahlreiche Mails, Telefonate, schlaflose Nächte, Auftragserteilung - und nun heisst es abwarten... (ich halt's kaum aus   )

@downi

Mit dem Drop sollte das Tretlager bei rund 320 mm landen, das ist für mich OK


----------



## scylla (27. November 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Sitzwinkel sind 75° -  74° ist der Winkel Sitzstrebe/Sitzrohr.



Ah da drüber steht ja noch ne Gradzahl. Ne mit 75° wundert's mich nicht mehr... wenn frau mal auf die Bögen achte würde, hätte frau den Fehler auch selber erkennen können 

Ist das nicht krass steil 75° statisch an einem HT? Das wird ja dann mit Sag 76 oder mehr. Mir wär das glaub schon zu viel, da würde ich von vorne treten.


----------



## Martina H. (27. November 2018)

hmmhh, tjo, dat iss das dann so, wenn man sich was ausdenkt 

Ich denke, dass sollte (MIR) taugen. Ich bin halt ein Freund von steilen Sitzwinkeln und das Lapierre hatte in der Ursprungskonfiguration 74.5. Das fand ich schon ganz cool. Dann wollte ich den langen Reach (das war klasse beim Bfe) aber nicht auf eine Streckbank - und so kommt dann Eins zum Anderen. Ob das so funktioniert werde ich sehen. D.h. funktionieren wird es schon - hoffe nur, dass es mir auch taugt...

Ihr könt mir glauben. das ist ganz schön aufregend 

Ach so:, kleine Anekdote am Rande:  Als Antwort auf meine erste Mail an MiTech kam die Bitte um einen Anruf. Was ich natürlich prompt machte. Gemeldet hat sich ein Herr Militzer. Dem sagte ich, dass mir ein Herr XY gemailt habe, dass ich anrufen sollte. Ob ich den sprechen könnte, oder ob er mir auch helfen könnte. Was ich nicht so schnell realisiert hatte, war, dass ich den Chef selbst am Ohr hatte


----------



## Votec Tox (27. November 2018)

Bin gespannt welche Gedanken und Wünsche Du an die Einzelanfertigung hast.
Schön kurze Sattelstütze, und ja 75° sind echt steil (mein 4x hat 73° und ist schon steil genug),
denke aber Du wolltest wohl möglichst kurze Sitzstreben (426mm) und das geht dann mit einem kurzen, geraden Sitzrohr bei 27,5 plus Walzen nur mit einem großen Winkel. (_edit_: Martina hat schon zum Sitzwinkel geantwortet)
Und die Gabel ist echt flach, 1° weniger als mein Downhiller  aber ich bin noch sowas von 2013 
was Bikegeo angeht...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. November 2018)

Lange und flache Kiste 
Aber ich finde die Geo sehr "ansprechend" , vielleicht darf man dann auf diesen ominösen Ladies treffen mal Probe fahren ?

Hab ich das richtig gesehen dass du mit ner 140mm Gabel planst?

Aber viel spannender finde ich ja die Frage welche Farbe es/sie/er haben wird 

Hatten wir eigentlich schon Cordula.........
grüüüüüün  schon?


----------



## Martina H. (27. November 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Ich und Mountainbikes





Votec Tox schrieb:


> Und die Gabel ist echt flach, 1° weniger als mein Downhiller  aber ich bin noch sowas von 2013  was Bikegeo angeht



Macht Euch keine Gedanken - dafür fahrt Ihr


----------



## Martina H. (27. November 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> vielleicht darf man dann auf diesen ominösen Ladies treffen mal Probe fahren ?



Na klar



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig gesehen dass du mit ner 140mm Gabel planst?



Jep



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Hatten wir eigentlich schon Cordula.........
> grüüüüüün  schon?



NEEIIIIIINNNNN, geh mir weg mit dem Ding und Nein, Grün wird es nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (27. November 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass sollte (MIR) taugen.



Klar, ich glaub du machst dir da schon genügend Gedanken drum. Wird schon passen 
Ich will dir da auch nix zerreden oder so, eher den Hintergedanken erfahren... vor allem wenn's ganz anders ist als ich mir das selber ausdenken würde... und man muss dir ja auch alles aus der Nase ziehen 

Wie hast du das eigentlich mit den Rohrdurchmessern und Wandstärken ausgeknobelt? Ich hatte damals bei meinem Crosser auch die "Wahl" das alles selber auszusuchen. Letztendlich konnte ich aber mangels Fachwissen nur beschreiben wie ich das Fahrverhalten gerne hätte, und hab mich dann darauf verlassen, dass der Rahmenbauer das gut zusammenstellt (hat er dann auch tatsächlich gut hinbekommen)


----------



## Martina H. (27. November 2018)

Die Frage ist ja, ob meine Gedanken die Richtigen sind...

Ich habe mir bisher immer gemerkt, was mir bei einem Bike gut gefällt und habe versucht, dass zusammen zu mixen. Tja, ob die Summe aus den Einzelüberlegungen dann ein positives Ganzes ergibt; ich hoffe es - wird schon 

Rohrdurchmesser und Wandstärken: Ich hab halt gesagt, was ich schiebe und mich  auf Herrn Militzer verlassen. Er hat ein dünneres Geröhr vorgeschlagen und ich hab mich dann für ein Dickeres entschieden 



scylla schrieb:


> Ich will dir da auch nix zerreden



Hab ich auch nicht so verstanden 



scylla schrieb:


> vor allem wenn's ganz anders ist als ich mir das selber ausdenken würde



Wenn ich im Lauf der Zeit was verstanden habe, dann das:  Ich fahre lange nicht auf eurem Level, daher habt ihr auch andere Vorstellungen. Wären nur interessant welche - lass Dir doch nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen


----------



## scylla (28. November 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Wären nur interessant welche - lass Dir doch nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen




Ich hab in der Tat auch schon öfter mal über die Custom-Option nachgedacht. Aber solange die bezahlbaren Custom-Schmieden keinen konifizierten Stahl verbrutzeln und Onkel Cy von Cotic ziemlich gute Räder aus Stahl baut bin ich bisher doch immer an der Stangenware hängen geblieben.
Also im Grunde hast du genau das gemacht was mir auch so grob im Kopf rumschwirren würde 
Reach 430, LW 65°, Steuerrohr 100mm mit semiintegrierten Steuersatzschalen... spot on.
Ein paar Details zu deinem Entwurf würd ich noch verändern... Sitzwinkel 74° statt 75° und Sitzrohrlänge ggf auf 380mm erhöhen falls der Sattel dann auf Kolisionskurs mit dem Hinterreifen ginge, BB-Drop 35mm statt 46mm (ich finds eigentlich am BFe schon grenzwertig tief bzw. nervig wenn man z.B. mal kurz mit dem Pedal kicken muss und dann gleich irgendwo ansetzt), Kettenstreben 435mm statt 426mm (um zentraler zu kommen, langer Reach und kurze Kettenstrebe finde ich persönlich auf Dauer anstrengend weil man da in der entspannten/neutralen Position eher hecklastig ist).
Das wichtigste Detail: für mich wäre das ganze dann die Geo im Sag mit 160er Gabel (160 eigentlich nur damit ich eine neue Lyrik im Werkszustand ohne Gefrickel rein bekomme).

Das wäre dann für mich aber auch ein "Urlaubs-Rad", für unsere sanften kurzen Mittelgebirgs-Trails wär mir das zu "radikal" im Sinne von muss zu aktiv gefahren werden. Deine Geo kann ich mir auch super vorstellen (also bis auf den Sitzwinkel halt ). Für meine Vorstellung passt da alles ganz gut zusammen um ein wendiges Spielzeug zu bekommen, das trotzdem noch einiges an Sicherheit vermittelt. Also wenn ich mal in die Verlegenheit kommen sollte mir ein Hometrail-Radl schweißen zu lassen, dann frag ich dich ob ich mir deine Geotabelle ausborgen darf 

Besonders gut gefällt mir das Detail, dass du den Stealth-Leigungs-Ausgang unten am Sitzrohr weggelassen hast und statt dessen die Stealth-Leitung komplett durch den Rahmen verlegst. Ist vielleicht im ersten Ansatz mehr Gefummel beim Verlegen, aber dieses notorisch zu hoch angebrachte Stealth-Loch ist irgendwie ein Quell konstanten Ärgernisses bei den "Size Small" Stangenware-Rahmen in unserem Haushalt. Mit deiner Verlegung gewinnst du im Vergleich zu einem Loch im Sitzrohr locker 4-5cm Länge nach unten ohne dabei eine Leitung in zu engem Radius abzuknicken oder ähnliches 

PS: der Sitzwinkel hat mir jetzt echt keine Ruhe gelassen, bzw die Überlegung ob ich da einfach zu konservative Vorstellungen hab von denen ich mich lösen sollte. Also mal nachgemessen und nachgerechnet: am BFe hab ich ziemlich genau auf Knielot eingestellt, dabei ist mein Pro Sattel fast auf Anschlag nach vorne geschoben, hinter der Sattelklemmung sind noch 2mm und vor der Sattelklemmung sind noch ca 2cm vom Sattelgestell "frei". Im Sag hat das BFe 72° Sitzwinkel. Mit 2° steilerem SW (74° im Sag) würde sich der Sattel an der Klemmung um ca 2cm verschieben für dieselbe Sitzposition. Mit 4° mehr (76° im Sag) würde sich der Sattel an der Klemmung um ca 4cm verschieben. Also hat mein Gefühl doch nicht ganz getäuscht, das ginge tatsächlich für meine verkorkste Körpergeometrie im Sinne vom Knielot schon nicht mehr gut  oder es wäre einfach Gewöhnungssache (wer sagt denn, dass Knielot das einzig Wahre ist?) 



Martina H. schrieb:


> Er hat ein dünneres Geröhr vorgeschlagen und ich hab mich dann für ein Dickeres entschieden



Vielleicht eh besser so, falls das Radl mal haushaltsintern fremd gehen sollte


----------



## lucie (28. November 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> BB-Drop 35mm statt 46mm



Vergiss die Bauhöhe der Plusreifen nicht! Bei Conchita hatte ich mit der 150 Revelation (Einbauhöhe 542mm) eine Tretlagerhöhe von 32,5cm, mit der 140er B+ Pike (553) 33cm (ohne Sag). Das passt für mich z.B. perfekt.

Kurze Kettenstreben finde ich persönlich angenehmer. Gerade beim beraufstampfen kann man das VR ziemlich easy über Wurzeln, Steine o.ä. heben einfach nur mit leichter Gewichtsverlagerung. Wenn die andere Geo (u.a. steiler SW!!!) passt, steig das gute Stück mit der Front dann auch nicht so. 

Beim Lapierre kann ich viel entspannter steile Rampen rauftrampeln, ohne dabei auf der Sattelnase zu hocken, als mit dem Cotic - steilerer Sitzwinkel.  Bei Conchita muss ich bei gleicher Rampe ganz nach vorn rutschen und mit dem Oberkörper/Armen die Front ordentlich gegen den Hang drücken, damit ich nicht im Wheelie hochkraxeln muss.

Allerdings denke ich, sind 74° bei einem HT wirklich ausreichend. Ich hätte da ebenso Bedenken, dass das Knielot dann eben nicht mehr im Lot ist und ich die Kraft nicht mehr effizient auf die Kurbel übertragen könnte. Hatte ich auch zu Bedenken gegeben, wurde aber nicht erhört.


----------



## scylla (28. November 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> Vergiss die Bauhöhe der Plusreifen nicht!



Jein 
Je dicker der Reifen desto weniger Druck fährt man darin und desto mehr "Reifen-Sag" hat man dann auch letztendlich. Ich bin ja generell ein Freund davon, alle Geo-Überlegungen mit Fahrer an Bord anzustellen zwecks Vergleichbarkeit. Ein Plus-Reifen baut vielleicht im Keller erst mal 1cm höher als ein 2,4er, aber wenn du dann mit passendem Luftdruck drauf sitzt drückt der sich halt auch wieder 1cm tiefer durch, so dass du dann in der Fahrsituation doch wieder bei ungefähr ähnlicher Tretlagerhöhe landest.
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/05/08/der-275-plus-irrtum-oder-womit-ibis-recht-hat/



lucie schrieb:


> Kurze Kettenstreben finde ich persönlich angenehmer. Gerade beim beraufstampfen kann man das VR ziemlich easy über Wurzeln, Steine o.ä. heben einfach nur mit leichter Gewichtsverlagerung. Wenn die andere Geo (u.a. steiler SW!!!) passt, steig das gute Stück mit der Front dann auch nicht so.



Ok, zugegeben, mein Uphill-Fetisch ist nicht besonders ausgeprägt oder um es mal präziser auszudrücken: nicht vorhanden... Schieben geht ja auch  Daher ist meine Sichtweise da ziemlich bergablastig, zu bergauf kann ich nicht viel beitragen. Und bergab trickse ich lang nicht so viel rum wie du, sondern mach nur faulerweise genau soviel, wie zwingend notwendig ist um eine Stelle zu schaffen. Bei Bergab fällt mir halt immer mehr auf, wie wichtig es ist, zentral zwischen den Rädern zu stehen für eine passende Radlastverteilung in der neutralen Fahrposition, vor allem wenn es etwas länger bergab geht. Deswegen passen imo kurze Kettenstreben gut zu einem kurzen Front-Center (oldschool-Geometrien), zu modernen Geometrien mit immer längerem Front-Center aber nur noch bedingt. Wenn es vorne und hinten kurz ist dann stimmt die Radlastverteilung und es ergibt ein spritziges Rad mit dennoch neutralem Handling bezüglich Körperschwerpunkt. Wenn alles lang ist dito, nur dass dann eben der Fokus auf Laufruhe liegt. Auf Rädern mit kurzen Kettenstreben und langem Front-Center hab ich hingegen in der Neutralposition zu wenig Druck am Vorderrad und muss mich quasi dauerhaft "angestrengt" nach vorne orientieren. Das geht schon ganz gut für kurze Zeit und da ist es auch spaßig mit kurzen Kettenstreben, die ja auch schon auch bergab Vorteile haben können (Wendigkeit ohne Hinterradversetzen, schnelle Richtungswechsel, etc) ... aber wenn das halt länger (alpines Gelände) so geht, dann ermüdet das imo zu sehr weil man halt nicht nur in Steilstücken sondern auch in den flachen Abschnitten, in denen man sich sonst in der Grundposition erholen könnte, Last auf den Armen/Händen hat. Vor allem wenn man "leichte Defizite" in der Oberkörpermuskulatur hat 
Bei der Wurst mit 428mm Kettenstrebe und 420mm Reach ist das grad so an der Grenze, allzu lange funktioniert da die Neutral-Position auch schon nicht. Daher würde ich bezüglich meiner Bergab-Vorlieben mit noch mehr Reach unbedingt auch nochmal was an der Kettenstrebe dazugeben um das Tretlager nicht zu weit "außermittig" in Richtung Hinterrad zu rücken. Ich hatte auch schon die böse Überlegung, mal ein Solaris mit "Scaled-Sizing" Hinterrad zu misshandeln, gerade wegen der schön langen Kettenstrebe... wenn dann nur nicht das Tretlager zu tief kommen würde.


----------



## lucie (28. November 2018)

Da hast Du schon recht, ich fahre ja selbst die Plus-Reifen nicht mit soooo wenig Luftdruck - Rumhüpfen auf Treppenkanten tut den Felgen nicht gerade gut ebenso diverse Sprünge mit verk...ten Landungen auf Steinen nicht.
Für mich ist es manchmal schwer, diesbezüglich den besten Kompromiss auf einer Tour zu finden - was zum Spielen findet sich ja spontan irgendwie immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (28. November 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> den besten Kompromiss



Schaumstoff-Inlay und ein normaler 2,4-2,5er Reifen. Kann man mit recht wenig Druck fahren ohne was kaputt zu machen, knickt nicht ab in Schräglage, und "dämpft" signifikant besser (also springt nicht so rum) als ein dünnwandiger großvolumiger Reifen ohne irgendwas drin und mit viel Luft. Plus-Reifen und dann doch viel Luft rein ist doch eh irgendwie nicht so ganz im Sinne des Erfinders? 
Only the two cent of a notorious Plus-Nixversteher 

PS: gibt's übrigens auch für Plus-Reifen. Denke das könnte sowohl für dich als auch für Martina durchaus einen Versuch wert sein. Ich bin jedenfalls sehr positiv angetan, vor allem was den Fahr-Komfort durch die zusätzliche Dämpfung und das minimierte Abknicken bei wenig Druck angeht (deswegen ist das imo nicht nur was für die Felgen-Zerdengler-Fraktion).
Allerdings ist bei den Carbon-Ventilen Vorsicht geboten, sollte man imo nur in nicht besonders steinigem Gelände verwenden und ansonsten gegen Metall-Ventile tauschen. Mir ist das Carbon-Dingen auf einer eigentlich harmlosen Abfahrt mit gar nicht mal so viel Geröll drin gleich mal abgebrochen, ohne dass ich einen Impact oder sonstiges bemerkt hätte... vermutlich nur ein Geröllbröckchen dagegengerollt.

PPS: ich mag hier keine Werbung für Barbieri machen. Finde nur die Konkurrenz-Produkte gnadenlos überteuert, der fünffache Preis für ein Crushcore o.ä. wär's mir einfach nicht wert, deswegen würde ich das auch nicht empfehlen wollen.


----------



## Fasani (28. November 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> @Martina H. und Mountainbikes
> 
> Ich und Mountainbikes
> 
> ...



Haargenau das!
Aber spannend und ich lerne gerade dazu. Trotzdem ist es mit meinem Technikverständnis nicht weit her und deswegen sitze ich vor allem bei @Martina H. , @lucie  und @scylla mit offenem Mund vor dem Rechner.


----------



## lucie (28. November 2018)

2.4/2.5 ist mir inzwischen zu "schmal". Für mich sind die 2.8er schon ok, knickt nix weg. So ein wenig Fattyfeeling hat es schon noch. 
Der Plusser sollte ja genau zwischen dem Fully und dem Fatty liegen, deshalb wurden ja genau die abgeschafft.
Das muss man nicht verstehen - ist einfach nur Bikemacke.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. November 2018)

Ich lese auch ganz gespannt mit 

Bitte weiter mit der Geometrie Diskussion, ich denke da bin ich nicht die einzige die von euch noch ganz viel lernen kann 

Ich finde @scylla sollte ja einen Blog für Einsteiger schreiben  Ich finde die Erklärungen immer absolut nachvollziehbar und man lernt so unheimlich viel !


----------



## Martina H. (28. November 2018)

Hey, hier ist ja endlich mal was los - Klasse  Da macht so ein Aufbaufred doch gleich mehr Spass 

Ich schreib heute Abend noch mal was

...erstmal noch ein  Bild





Die wollte ich schon länger mal ausprobieren (habs beim LO einfach verpennt mal dranrumzufingern) - jetzt günstig geschnappt


----------



## Perlenkette (28. November 2018)

@Martina H.  - das ist ja wie ein Adventskalender - jeden Tag ein Teil. . Der Rahmen kommt dann am 24.12. (oder @lucie versteckt ihn so lange)


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. November 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Ich habe mir bisher immer gemerkt, was mir bei einem Bike gut gefällt und habe versucht, dass zusammen zu mixen.



Ok, das muss ich mir merken, ist auch ein Ansatz.

Ich habe mich mühevoll vermessen und die Daten für das Schweinderl damals an Onkel Jürgen bzw. für das Argon an Kalle geschickt. Dazu die Info, was ich vom jew. fertigen Bike erwarte. Das haben beide für mein Gefühl hinbekommen. Aber ich bin ja eher ein Grobmotoriker, spielen und rumtrixen probiere ich im nächsten Leben. Vom Sitz und Lenkwinkel kommt mein Hardtail dem Mitech recht nahe, vom Rest, eher nicht. Trotz Kettenschaltung würde ich es beim nächsten Treffen gerne mal ausprobieren...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (28. November 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Die wollte ich schon länger mal ausprobieren (habs beim LO einfach verpennt mal dranrumzufingern) - jetzt günstig geschnappt


Ich kenne keine anderen aus dem MTB Bereich, da bei meinem Canyon schon mit dabei (hab dann nur von schwarz auf blau getauscht), aber ich liebe sie ganz ausgesprochen. Ans Neue kommen die auf jeden Fall auch.


----------



## Aninaj (28. November 2018)

So, bin auch wieder im Lande und hab mal schnell nachgelesen. Also ich bin auch für steile Sitzwinkel. Fahre den Sattel meist ziemlich weit nach vorn geschoben, weil ich nur so das Gefühl hab, ordentlich Druck auf's Pedal zu bekommen. Beim Renner hab ich z.B. auch die Versatzsattelstütze gegen eine gerade getauscht und den Sattel halbwegs mittig montiert. Und Knielot? Hab ich ganz am Anfang mal eingesellt und dann nie wieder. Deswegen kann ich den steilen Sitzwinkel durchaus nachvollziehen.

Auch sonst finde ich die Geo ganz spannend und würde mir aktuell wohl etwas ähnliches zusammenstellen, wenn ich in die Verlegenheit käme.  Lang, flach (vorn), steil (hinten).


----------



## Martina H. (29. November 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Besonders gut gefällt mir das Detail, dass du den Stealth-Leigungs-Ausgang unten am Sitzrohr weggelassen hast und statt dessen die Stealth-Leitung komplett durch den Rahmen verlegst. Ist vielleicht im ersten Ansatz mehr Gefummel beim Verlegen, aber dieses notorisch zu hoch angebrachte Stealth-Loch ist irgendwie ein Quell konstanten Ärgernisses bei den "Size Small" Stangenware-Rahmen in unserem Haushalt. Mit deiner Verlegung gewinnst du im Vergleich zu einem Loch im Sitzrohr locker 4-5cm Länge nach unten ohne dabei eine Leitung in zu engem Radius abzuknicken oder ähnliches



Siehste, dass ist mir noch garnicht aufgefallen - ich hatte nur drum gebeten den Leitungseingang so tief wie möglich nach unten zu legen. Das der jetzt ganz intern ist hab ich noch gar nicht mitbekommen  - ist ja eigentlich ganz cool...



scylla schrieb:


> oder es wäre einfach Gewöhnungssache (wer sagt denn, dass Knielot das einzig Wahre ist?)



GottseiDank machen meine Knie da keine Zicken, ich, bzw. meine Knie scheinen da nicht so sensibel zu sein.



lucie schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch zu Bedenken gegeben, wurde aber nicht erhört.



 - ich hör doch sonst immer auf Dich 



scylla schrieb:


> Denke das könnte sowohl für dich als auch für Martina durchaus einen Versuch wert sein. Ich bin jedenfalls sehr positiv angetan, vor allem was den Fahr-Komfort durch die zusätzliche Dämpfung und das minimierte Abknicken bei wenig Druck angeht (deswegen ist das imo nicht nur was für die Felgen-Zerdengler-Fraktion).



Geistert auch schon im Kopf rum - habe ich bisher aber nich nicht vermisst. Obwohl, da war doch was beim Treffen  



Fasani schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist es mit meinem Technikverständnis nicht weit her und deswegen sitze ich vor allem bei
> 
> @Martina H. ,
> 
> ...



Mach den Mund wieder zu - sooo grosse Raketentechnik ist das nicht 



lucie schrieb:


> . So ein wenig Fattyfeeling hat es schon noch.



jo, und das ist einfach cool 



Perlenkette schrieb:


> (oder
> 
> @lucie versteckt ihn so lange)



Das traut sie sich nicht 



linfer schrieb:


> aber ich liebe sie ganz ausgesprochen.



...dann bin ich mal gespant



Aninaj schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch für steile Sitzwinkel. Fahre den Sattel meist ziemlich weit nach vorn geschoben, weil ich nur so das Gefühl hab, ordentlich Druck auf's Pedal zu bekommen



Jo, ich hab den Sattel auch immer vorn bis Anschlag - daher denke ich das kommt schon hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (29. November 2018)

Nochmal zur Geo: Das kurze Sitzrohr musste einfach sein, das habe ich sowohl beim Hornet als auch beim 456 geliebt. Da kann man den Sattel wirklich ganz weit wegschieben. Manchmal will ich einfach den Platz haben. Uber den Sitzwinkel haben wir ja schon ausgiebig gesprochen. Was ein angenehmer Nebeneffekt ist, ist dass das Bike dadurch beim Sitzen nicht zur Streckbank wird,  find ich auch ganz wichtig. Ich wollte es beim Sitzen kurz und beim Stehen lang haben. Der Reach ist ein wenig länger als beim Bfe. Ich habe einen längeren Oberkörper als @lucie  und möchte auch einen kurzen Vorbau fahren. Lenkwinkel, tja... das Meta hatte 66°, das 456 um die 65, das Lapierre (mit der längeren Gabel) auch bei ca. 66 - da hab ich mir gedacht: da geht noch was . Beim Steuerrohr hab ich lange überlegt, ob ich es doch noch ein bisschen länger mache, wollte aber den Stack nicht zu hoch haben. Hoffentlich brauche ich jetzt keinen Spacerturm  - aber lieber ein bisschen aufbauen, als das man dann nicht weiter runter kann.



scylla schrieb:


> Aber solange die bezahlbaren Custom-Schmieden keinen konifizierten Stahl verbrutzeln



Ja, Stahl hätte ich schon ganz gern gehabt - ich hatte sogar schon Kontakt mit Singlebe aufgenommen. Bin dann aber doch zurückgeschreckt. Doch zu grosser Respekt vor der Sprachbarriere. Und die langen Lieferzeiten... ich glaub, die 9 Monate hätte ich entweder nicht überlebt, oder sie hätten mich ruiniert - da hat man viel Zeit doch noch was zu kaufen 

Bspw. den hier:





Der sollte gut zur Gabel passen


----------



## Votec Tox (29. November 2018)

Diese Lenkstange aus schwarzem Gold  ist klasse, fahre sie ebenso mit 12° aber h=20mm.


----------



## scylla (29. November 2018)

Bzgl. Steuerrohrlänge: Gerade mit dem nicht besonders hohen Tretlager (und damit eher hohem Stack) hätte ich auch auf keinen Fall mehr als 100mm genommen. Ich kämpfe im Lenkerbereich immer um jeden mm nach unten... flachstmöglicher Steuersatz, Lenker ohne Rise, negativer Vorbau... und hätte es trotzdem immer nochmal gern ein paar mm tiefer. Daher finde ich die 56mm Steuerrohrdurchmesser für semiintegrierten Steuersatz auch schön. Cotic macht da ja leider nur 44mm so dass man unten eine externe Schale braucht und damit effektiv das Steuerrohr um gut 12-15mm länger machen muss. Höher basteln geht viel einfacher als tiefer.
Ich finde das bringt bergab einfach so viel mehr Sicherheit wenn der Lenker schön tief ist...

Wegen Lenkwinkel bist du noch nicht im kritischen Bereich mit 65° statisch. Das wird sich noch schön neutral fahren und somit passen. "Kritisch" bezüglich abkippender Lenkung wird's imo erst unter 64° statisch, das macht dann eigentlich nur noch bei starkem Fokus auf Bergab Sinn.
Was ich sehr interessant finde ist, dass man bei den neueren Gabeln (Lyrik RC2 z.B.) die Möglichkeit hat zwischen verschiedenen Offsets zu wählen. Angeblich soll weniger Offset (und damit mehr Nachlauf) das Abkippen der Lenkung und das Untersteuern bei sehr flachen Lenkwinkeln wieder reduzieren bei gleichzeitig mehr Laufruhe durch den größeren Nachlauf. Sowas würde ich gerne mal testen.



Martina H. schrieb:


> Der sollte gut zur Gabel passen



Teuer aber quasi eine Investition fürs Leben


----------



## Martina H. (30. November 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Teuer



Naja, bin ja Schnäppchenjäger und der lief mir bei Kleinanzeigen günstig über den Weg - da "musste" ich einfach zuschlagen  Deswegen sag ich ja: wenn das noch länger dauert ruiniert mich die ganze Geschichte 

Nachlauf war auch so ein Thema. Mir hat schon der Schädel gebrummt wegen längererNachlauf/kürzeresOffset/kürzererRadstand/mehrLaufruhe - puh...

Schlussendlich habe ich mich (Weichei dass ich bin) für die goldene Mitte entschieden: 46mm

Ausprobieren geht halt immer ins Geld, es sei denn es befinden sich mehrere Gabeln im Haushalt. Macht ja nur Sinn, die dann auch am gleichen Bike zu probieren. D.h. man müsste 3 Gabeln hin- und hertauschen um den Unterschied für sich zu erfahren - ich seh mich schon mit 3 Gabeln und Werkzeug losziehen  

Alles Kokolores - fahren und Spass haben, so soll es sein 



scylla schrieb:


> Ich kämpfe im Lenkerbereich immer um jeden mm nach unten



....und dann fährst Du die 160er Gabel?  Wären doch mit der 140er gleich 2 cm. Oder brauchst Du die 160?


----------



## Fasani (30. November 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Mach den Mund wieder zu - sooo grosse Raketentechnik ist das nicht


ja, das sagst du 
Für mich.....Grad und Slack und Rage und Gedöns (wie man hier im Rheinland so schön sagt)

Aber wie Du weiter unten so schön schriebst: fahren und Spass haben. Das kriege ich hin. (nachdem ich den Vorbau geändert hab und den Sattel verschoben...es geht auch bei mir schon los.... morgen kommen andere Reifen drauf)


----------



## Fasani (30. November 2018)

Fasani schrieb:


> ja, das sagst du
> Für mich.....Grad und Slack und Rage und Gedöns (wie man hier im Rheinland so schön sagt) --> quasi Fremdwörter
> 
> Aber wie Du weiter unten so schön schriebst: fahren und Spass haben. Das kriege ich hin. (nachdem ich den Vorbau geändert hab und den Sattel verschoben...es geht auch bei mir schon los.... morgen kommen andere Reifen drauf)


----------



## Fasani (30. November 2018)

und warum das jetzt zweimal da ist, weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## scylla (30. November 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Oder brauchst Du die 160?



Nennen wir's mal lieber "wollen"... ich glaub von "brauchen" ist meine Fahrtechnik noch Lichtjahre weit weg  Nicht unbedingt wegen dem Federweg ansich sondern wegen Lenkwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe. Am Hometrail-Radl hab ich eh auf 150 getravelt, am anderen hab ich stark überlegt ob ich das auch machen soll, aber hab mich dann nach einigen Proberunden statt dessen damit arrangiert, dass es halt andere Vorteile hat.
Aber ich fahr ja dafür auch kein Plus, und da hab ich bei @lucies Wurst-Experimenten gelernt, dass meine Schmalreifen-Pike mit 160 ungefähr gleich hoch baut wie eine Plusreifen-Pike mit 140mm 
Solche Probleme hast du ja erfreulicher Weise mit deiner Custom-Geo eh nicht, da suchst du dir einfach eine Wunsch-Gabel aus und passt dann Lenkwinkel, Tretlagerhöhe etc einfach drauf an. Ist schon sehr fein sowas. Mach mich ruhig neidisch 



Martina H. schrieb:


> Ausprobieren geht halt immer ins Geld...



... und wenn man so überlegt fällt einem immer Neues ein was man gerne mal ausprobieren würde. Und wenn man statt im Keller zu tüfteln lieber fährt, dann macht man das Zeug halt kaputt, dann ist auch nix gewonnen. Wie man's dreht und wendet... die Haushaltskasse hasst mich eh  (und ist der Ruf schon ruiniert, lebt sich's gänzlich ungeniert )


----------



## Lenka K. (30. November 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Und wenn man statt im Keller zu tüfteln lieber fährt, dann macht man das Zeug halt kaputt, dann ist auch nix gewonnen. Wie man's dreht und wendet... die Haushaltskasse hasst mich eh  (und ist der Ruf schon ruiniert, lebt sich's gänzlich ungeniert )


Meine Worte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (30. November 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Cotic macht da ja leider nur 44mm so dass man unten eine externe Schale braucht



Tja, irgendwas ist halt immer 



Fasani schrieb:


> . (nachdem ich den Vorbau geändert hab und den Sattel verschoben...es geht auch bei mir schon los.... morgen kommen andere Reifen drauf



Jaja, so fängt es an 



scylla schrieb:


> dass meine Schmalreifen-Pike mit 160 ungefähr gleich hoch baut wie eine Plusreifen-Pike mit 140mm



Stimmt nicht ganz. Die ersten Plusgabeln (also die in unseren Franzosen bspw.) sind für 27.5 und 29 konzipiert, da hat die 140mm Pike  eine Einbauhöhe von 552mm (das wäre dann Deine 160mm). Die aktuelle Pike für Plus Bereifung hat mit 140mm Federweg eine Einbauhöhe von 532mm - da passen allerdings auch keine 29er rein.


----------



## Martina H. (1. Dezember 2018)

Hab ich doch gleich gesagt: Quatsch mit Sosse!


----------



## lucie (1. Dezember 2018)

Silvester, Du alter Miesepeter. Musst Du immer an Allem zweifeln und rumnörgeln?


----------



## Martina H. (1. Dezember 2018)

Na, stimmt doch: Ich habe da 'ne Kurbel, alles feddsch, sonst brauch ich nix - blablablablubb - und dann?


----------



## lucie (1. Dezember 2018)

Du hast ja einen Vollvogel. Nur, weil sie sich noch einen Lenker dazu geschossen hat, reißt Du hier das Maul auf?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. Dezember 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (1. Dezember 2018)

Hallooooo???? Du Sonnenschein, merkst Du's noch? Einen Lenker, die Griffe und was war das heute Morgen?


----------



## lucie (1. Dezember 2018)

Wie, was war denn heute morgen... Sie saß einfach nur ganz friedlich am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Computer.


----------



## Martina H. (1. Dezember 2018)

20% auf BikeYoke bei Bike Components und zack - schon hat der BestellMausFinger wieder gezuckt - von wegen "ichbrauchjaweiternix" -  kann ja wohl nicht angehen!!!! Wo soll denn das noch hinführen???


----------



## lucie (1. Dezember 2018)

OmG, Du hast tatsächlich einfach keine Ahnung.   Hör endlich auf rumzugrummeln, oder verzieh dich schnurstracks in Deinen Bau, Du Troll!!!


----------



## Martina H. (1. Dezember 2018)

Hallooooo ihr Beiden, jetzt bleibt mal friedlich...

Ihr habt ja beide recht. Silvester hat von Anfang an gewusst, dass das nicht bei einem Lenker bleiben wird und Mauli hat recht: Leben und leben lassen...

Und jetzt habt Euch wieder lieb!!!


Heute ist nämlich Schlachtefest





Ein bisschen Respekt bitte


----------



## Martina H. (1. Dezember 2018)

Und trotzdem, das hätte nicht ....grummel, grummel, grummel



  Halt jetzt die Klappe...


----------



## Aninaj (1. Dezember 2018)




----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2018)

Wozu die Aufregung? Ein Syntace Carbonlenker und eine Bikeyoke Revive sind doch garkeine Ausgaben...



eher eine sinnvolle Geldanlage


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Dezember 2018)

Genau. Zinsen seit Jahren im Keller, Inflation oberhalb des Zinsniveaus, Geld wird immer weniger wert.
Lösung: Investment in hochwertige Bikekomponenten. Da hat man schließlich auch noch gleich was davon.


----------



## lucie (2. Dezember 2018)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Genau. Zinsen seit Jahren im Keller, Inflation oberhalb des Zinsniveaus, Geld wird immer weniger wert.
> Lösung: Investment in hochwertige Bikekomponenten. Da hat man schließlich auch noch gleich was davon.



Dem kann man ausnahmslos zustimmen. 
Gleich mal schauen, was ich heute bestelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Dezember 2018)

Ich gehe auch schwanger... aber die Geburt muss warten, bis das Helius in einen anderen Haushalt gezogen ist. Jeder Schwiegersohn bzw. jede Schwiegertochter wird halt nicht akzeptiert.


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab schon eine Idee für die heutige Anlage in harte Werte


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Dezember 2018)

Schick! Wenn es die in einem passenden grün gäbe, dann....


----------



## lucie (2. Dezember 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich hab schon eine Idee für die heutige Anlage in harte Werte



Das kann doch nicht sein. Hast Du dich auf meinem Tablet eingehackt? Die habe ich vor gerade einer Stunde in den Warenkorb gelegt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Dezember 2018)

Schlechtes Wetter ist schlecht für den aktuellen Kontostand....


----------



## Martina H. (2. Dezember 2018)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Genau. Zinsen seit Jahren im Keller, Inflation oberhalb des Zinsniveaus, Geld wird immer weniger wert.
> Lösung: Investment in hochwertige Bikekomponenten. Da hat man schließlich auch noch gleich was davon.



... jenau - und wenn es nur der Spass ist. Ich werde gleich mal meinen (bisher bewährten) Umgang mit Geld überdenken 



lucie schrieb:


> Dem kann man ausnahmslos zustimmen.
> Gleich mal schauen, was ich heute bestelle.



Oweh...



scylla schrieb:


> Ich hab schon eine Idee für die heutige Anlage in harte Werte





lucie schrieb:


> Das kann doch nicht sein. Hast Du dich auf meinem Tablet eingehackt? Die habe ich vor gerade einer Stunde in den Warenkorb gelegt.



Sach ich doch: die @Stalkerin   



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Schlechtes Wetter ist schlecht für den aktuellen Kontostand....



Da ist was wahres dran  - deshalb schlachte ich jetzt erstmal (damit es nicht zu teuer wird)


----------



## NomadsChant (2. Dezember 2018)

da ihr ja alle so auf Stahl-HT-Rahmen steht:
Bei Portus Cycles in Pforzheim dürft Ihr Euch diese sogar selbst schweißen.
Ansonsten finde ich Eure Projekte immer besonders spannend.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Martina H. (2. Dezember 2018)

NomadsChant schrieb:


> Bei Portus Cycles in Pforzheim dürft Ihr Euch diese sogar selbst schweißen.



...das wär noch mal ein Traum 


Der Franzose ist tot


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. Dezember 2018)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Schlechtes Wetter ist schlecht für den aktuellen Kontostand....


Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter! Wir hatten heute schönstes Pfützenwetter. 
Wobei - irgendwas muss sich ändern, weil ich so viele Reparaturen auf "Wenn's Wetter mal schlecht ist..." verschiebe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fasani (3. Dezember 2018)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter! Wir hatten heute schönstes Pfützenwetter.
> Wobei - irgendwas muss sich ändern, weil ich so viele Reparaturen auf "Wenn's Wetter mal schlecht ist..." verschiebe...


Das hat soooo Spaß gemacht. Aber dem Konto tut's auch nicht gut, jetzt weiß ich, dass ich irgendwas hosentechnisches brauche, damit ich nicht das Gefühl krieg, ich sitz im Wasser 
Aber die Reifen waren 'ne Offenbarung!

So, jetzt bin ich gespannt wie der Franzose mit der Dolores... und überhaupt!


----------



## scylla (3. Dezember 2018)

NomadsChant schrieb:


> da ihr ja alle so auf Stahl-HT-Rahmen steht:
> Bei Portus Cycles in Pforzheim dürft Ihr Euch diese sogar selbst schweißen.
> Ansonsten finde ich Eure Projekte immer besonders spannend.
> Viele Grüße



Ich weiß ja nicht... spannend das mal auszuprobieren fände ich es schon.
Mich auf ein Produkt draufsetzen und damit durch den Wald brezeln, das nach 2-3h "Crashkurs" rauskommt - ausgehend von einem absoluten Laien der noch nie ein Schweißgerät aus weniger als 1m Entfernung gesehen hat - würde ich aber auch nicht. Wird schon einen Sinn haben, dass eine Schweißer-Ausbildung mehrere Monate dauert und die richtig guten Leute meistens die mit vielen Jahren Erfahrung sind . Also... ausprobieren und angucken: ja, interessant. Aber fürs letztendliche Produkt würde ich doch lieber auf die Künste eines Profis vertrauen.



Martina H. schrieb:


> Der Franzose ist tot



Le velo est mort, vive le velo!


----------



## Speedskater (3. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe gerade mal bei Portus nachgeschaut, im Rahmenbaukurs werden die Rahmen nicht geschweißt, sondern gelötet.
Mit der Fillet brazing Technik ist das kein Problem, wenn man nicht gerade 2 Linke Hände mit je 5 Daumen hat.


----------



## NomadsChant (3. Dezember 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal bei Portus nachgeschaut, im Rahmenbaukurs werden die Rahmen nicht geschweißt, sondern gelötet.
> Mit der Fillet brazing Technik ist das kein Problem, wenn man nicht gerade 2 Linke Hände mit je 5 Daumen hat.



Oder so. Und der Profi ist ja dabei.


----------



## Martina H. (3. Dezember 2018)

Naja, Schweissen und Löten kann ich ja berufsbedingt. Nur natürlich mit anderen Technologien, bzw. Dimensionen


----------



## scylla (3. Dezember 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> Das kann doch nicht sein. Hast Du dich auf meinem Tablet eingehackt? Die habe ich vor gerade einer Stunde in den Warenkorb gelegt.



Falls du noch nicht abgeschickt hast... Ray hat heute noch einen 10€ Gutscheincode von CRC bekommen


Spoiler: Gutschein



DECEXC13D1XK2P0 (gültig bis Mitternacht )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (4. Dezember 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Falls du noch nicht abgeschickt hast... Ray hat heute noch einen 10€ Gutscheincode von CRC bekommen
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Gutschein
> ...



Leider zu spät und ich habe Deinen Post ohnehin verpennt.  Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## Martina H. (4. Dezember 2018)

...eigentlich war der Rahmen ja fertig 

Leider muss er aber noch mal zuruck zum Eloxierer   

Also gibt es noch ein paar Teilefotos

Bremse (gebraucht und bewährt)






... und zum Thema aus dem Nachbarfred: Pedale 





unkaputtbar - und, wem der Grip nicht reicht: es gibt längere Pins dafür (leider nicht die leichtesten)


----------



## Deleted 454842 (4. Dezember 2018)

Und schick sehen sie auch aus


----------



## scylla (5. Dezember 2018)

Ah jetzt wo ich die Pins auf dem Bild sehe, versteh ich warum @lucie meint der Grip reicht nicht. Einfach mal mit den "neuen" (na gut, paar Jährchen lang gibt's die ja jetzt auch schon) Hohlpins probieren... ich kann bestätigen, dass man von den paar Gramm nicht stirbt . Der Unterschied zu den alten abgerundeten kurzen Pins ist wirklich enorm, vor allem wenn sie nach etwas Benutzung noch zusätzlich abgeschrappelt sind!


----------



## lucie (5. Dezember 2018)

Sind ja nicht mehr meine, sonst wären die Hohlpins schon längst drin.


----------



## scylla (5. Dezember 2018)

Ach noch was: wenn man nur mit Bikeschuhen (5.10 o.ä.) fährt, dann steigert es den Grip zusätzlich, wenn man die zentralen Pins rausmacht... oder sie beim Pin-Tausch zumindest nicht durch Hohlpins ersetzt sondern die alten an der Stelle drin lässt.
(Mit mehr profilierten Sohlen ist das nicht unbedingt so.)



Martina H. schrieb:


> Leider muss er aber noch mal zuruck zum Eloxierer



welche Farbe wird's denn?


----------



## Martina H. (5. Dezember 2018)

Blau - und erstmal nur mit den Teilen die ich habe. Erst wenn ich den Rahmen gefahren bin kommen evtl. noch  Farbtupfer. Hab da auch schon eine Idee - aber dafür muss ich den Farbton live sehen. Also erstmal abwarten - dauert ja noch ein bisschen


----------



## Martina H. (8. Dezember 2018)

Wisst Ihr eigentlich wie nervtötend Warten sein kann?





... mal sehen, welcher es schlussendlich wird


----------



## Aninaj (8. Dezember 2018)

Ich warte auch, allerdings auf die Post  Gestern hieß es, konnte nicht zugestellt werden, heute steht keine Aktualisierung im Verlauf. Ich fürchte das wird dieses WE auch nix mehr. Scheint wohl der Wurm drin zu sein.

Edit: Grad doch noch aktualisiert, Paket ist angeblich im Zustellfahrzeug. Wird ja vielleicht doch noch was...

Drück die Daumen, dass dein Rahmen bald fertig und auf dem Weg zu dir ist


----------



## scylla (8. Dezember 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Wisst Ihr eigentlich wie nervtötend Warten sein kann?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast nicht ernsthaft vorbeugend 4 verschiedene Vorbaulängen gekauft? Ok die Warterei scheint wirklich extrem an den Nerven zu knabbern ... oder hattest du die alle noch da?
Falls es der 50er nicht wird hätte ich dann Interesse, mein Fatty braucht noch einen hübschen Syntace Vorbau 

Bei dem Reach sowieso mit ziemlicher Sicherheit 30 oder maximal 40...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (8. Dezember 2018)

Klar, bin ja schon mindestens 2 Jahre in der Planungsvorbereitung  




Nee, ich fand das Stummelchen (also den 30er) immer soooooo niedlich - und irgendwann hat den mal jemand für 40€ verkauft. Das war dann der Beginn meiner Sammlung - immer, wenn mal einer günstig daherkam habe ich zugeschlagen  

Von daher muss ich Dir auch absagen: egal, welcher es wird, die Anderen bleiben


----------



## Martina H. (8. Dezember 2018)

... hab noch was Neues


----------



## Deleted 454842 (8. Dezember 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Wisst Ihr eigentlich wie nervtötend Warten sein kann?


Ja  

Bei Vorbau fällt mir ein, dass ich erstmal den hätte holen sollen, der ab Werk mitkommen wird, weil null Plan, aber irgendwo muss ich ja mal mit der Teilesammlung anfangen.


----------



## Martina H. (8. Dezember 2018)

Grummel, Grummel...


----------



## lucie (8. Dezember 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Grummel, Grummel...





 Schnauze!!!


----------



## Aninaj (8. Dezember 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... hab noch was Neues



Yeah, bisher beste verstellbare Sattelstütze, die an einem Rad hab. 185 mm Verstellweg und bisher nullkommanull Probleme.


----------



## Martina H. (8. Dezember 2018)

Grrrrrr, :frustschieb:





Kleine Auswahl möglicher Kettenblätter - schaun mer mal ...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (8. Dezember 2018)

Das nenn ich mal Ersatzteillager, kein Wunder dass ihr keinen Platz mehr in der Wohnung habt


----------



## scylla (8. Dezember 2018)

...und kein Wunder, dass man da Radteile einfach beim Aufräumen findet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (8. Dezember 2018)

Mei, bin ich froh, dass ich immer Bikes von der Stange kaufe. Da ist die Qual der Wahl doch begrenzt!


----------



## Speedskater (8. Dezember 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Mei, bin ich froh, dass ich immer Bikes von der Stange kaufe. Da ist die Qual der Wahl doch begrenzt!



Wie langweilig!


----------



## Lenka K. (8. Dezember 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Wie langweilig!


Im Gegenteil! Fahren, statt grübeln .


----------



## Speedskater (8. Dezember 2018)

Es gibt die Zeit zum Fahren und es gibt die Zeit ein neues Bike zu planen, das eine beeinträchtigt das andere nicht.
Der Unterschied zwischen einem Bike von der Stange und einem selbst geplanten und aufgebauten Bike muss jeder selbst erfahren.


----------



## Lenka K. (8. Dezember 2018)

@Speedskater Ähm, Ironie? Zwinker, zwinker.

Und nun zurück zum Thema!


----------



## lucie (9. Dezember 2018)

Zu welchem Thema denn? Kokolores, Quatsch oder Soße? 

Übrigens, ich hab da auch mal wieder aufgeräumt. Habe da 'ne Schraube gefunden, da könnte ich doch sicher,...........hmmm mal überlegen................................- ah ja, ich hab's, da könnte ich doch bestimmt ein super geniales Bike drumherum aufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (9. Dezember 2018)

...aaah, da isse hin...


----------



## scylla (9. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Martina H. (9. Dezember 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal Ersatzteillager, kein Wunder dass ihr keinen Platz mehr in der Wohnung habt




... naja, so ein paar Kettenblätter nehmen nun nicht soooo viel Platz ein  und die Vorbauten liegen ja schön ordentlich im Regal (von wegen Sammlung und so  )


----------



## Martina H. (9. Dezember 2018)

... nachdem ich ja nun gestern vergeblich auf DPD gewartet habe  , bleibt mir nix anderes übrig als noch ein paar Teile zu fotografieren...





... viel hab ich jetzt nicht mehr, Bike ist fast komplett - jetzt muss er bald kommen


----------



## Fasani (10. Dezember 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal Ersatzteillager, kein Wunder dass ihr keinen Platz mehr in der Wohnung habt





mooooaaah, die Post soll mal hinne machen. das macht mich schon mit nervös.


----------



## lucie (10. Dezember 2018)

DPD! - Sind auch nicht die Schn(H)ellsten.


----------



## Martina H. (12. Dezember 2018)

So, leider muss der Thread erstmal pausieren - ich melde mich, wenn es weitergeht


----------



## Deleted 454842 (12. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Aninaj (12. Dezember 2018)

Huch, hast du zu tun?


----------



## lucie (12. Dezember 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (12. Dezember 2018)

Pausieren? Ich glaub es hackt! Wir wollen einen Livestream vom Aufbau


----------



## Martina H. (12. Dezember 2018)

Nix Livestream, nix Aufbau, nix popcorn, nix zu tun -  passt im Moment nicht, melde mich wenn es weitergeht.

Habt ein wenig Geduld


----------



## scylla (12. Dezember 2018)

oh... hört sich nicht so gut an...


----------



## Aninaj (12. Dezember 2018)

Wie nix aufbau? Was'n hier los?


----------



## lucie (13. Dezember 2018)

Aufbaufaden ist alle, müssen erst wieder neue Wolle zum Weiterstricken kaufen. Ist nur noch nicht klar, ob Schaf oder Alpaka. Oder  doch Schaf? Dann muss das jeweilige Viech erst mal gefangen, geschoren und das abgehobelte Zeuch zum Weiterspinnen aufgerollt werden - ich sach Euch, dat dauert. Also Geduld die Damen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (12. Januar 2019)

Wann geht's hier denn mal weiter ?


----------



## Martina H. (12. Januar 2019)

Tja, dass wüsste ich auch gern  - momentan heisst es aber (noch) abwarten...

Derweil kaufe ich weiter ein (und treibe Silvester in den Wahnsinn   )




https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2346899
Für ein bisschen Komfort...


----------



## Martina H. (16. Februar 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Der Franzose ist tot



Es lebe der Franzose






Leider ist mein Projekt gestorben  - war doch alles Quatsch mit Sosse .

Ist eben Kokolores, wenn man zu enge Vorstellungen hat und nicht bereit ist  Kompromisse einzugehen :sturwieichebenbin:

Also geht es hier (momentan) nicht weiter, ich fahr den Franzosen und träume, mal sehen was wird.

Eins ist mir wichtig: Ich möchte *NICHT*, dass hier irgendwelche wilden Spekulationen über die Firma Mi Tech entstehen!!! Ich habe mich mit Herrn Militzer geeinigt das Projekt abzubrechen. Diese Entscheidung habe ich getroffen, weil meine Vorstellungen bzgl. Optik und Gewicht nicht auf einen Nenner gebracht werden konnten. Das ist/war mein Problem und nicht das Problem der Fa. Mi Tech!!! Also bitte: keine Gerüchte in die Welt setzen, die auf gefährlichem Halbwissen beruhen!!!!

Ach so, bevor ich es vergesse: habe da noch eine niegelnagelneue Bikeyoke (185mm, 31,6) über  - die würde ich für meinen Anschaffungspreis abgeben, wer Interesse hat kann sich gerne mit mir unterhalten


----------



## bolg (12. März 2019)

Hmm, bei mir hat es auch mit der X9 angefangen...aber ich bin weiter gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (4. April 2019)

Ich okkupiere mal diesen Fred und rühre mal so in der Soße rum:

Beim Rühren ist folgendes zum Vorschein gekommen:


----------



## lucie (5. April 2019)

Hmmm...


----------



## Aninaj (5. April 2019)

oh oh oh oh oh ... jetzt bin ich aber gespannt, was da aus der Kiste hüpft...


----------



## Martina H. (5. April 2019)

... nix für mich


----------



## Aninaj (5. April 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... nix für mich


 
aber du kannst doch mal schmulen, was da auf dem Karton steht... sagt mir so irgendwie gar nix


----------



## Martina H. (5. April 2019)

jo, hab geschmult...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (5. April 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> jo, hab geschmult...


----------



## scylla (5. April 2019)

Eureka, ich hab's. Es wird ein "F"... AHRRAD


----------



## Aninaj (5. April 2019)

ein FAT Bike?


----------



## lucie (5. April 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> aber du kannst doch mal schmulen, was da auf dem Karton steht... sagt mir so irgendwie gar nix



Hey, das sind unlautere Mittel...

Das werde ich zu verhindern wissen.


----------



## lucie (5. April 2019)

Ok, schon mal 1 Punkt für die 2 Kanditdaten:

es scheint so, als würde es ein Fahrradbike werden.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (6. April 2019)

Ich hab mal F Bike gegoogelt. Spannend


----------



## Martina H. (6. April 2019)

... wie wäre es mit *f*ünftes Bike 

@linfer  : ist schon mal nicht schlecht - aber wo kommt da die Satteklemme hin?


----------



## lucie (6. April 2019)

@linfer schon ziemlich nah dran, nur die Farbe stimmte nicht:


----------



## Deleted 454842 (6. April 2019)

@Martina H. 
Ich sehe einen Sattel.


----------



## scylla (6. April 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. April 2019)

Grün ist schon mal


----------



## Martina H. (6. April 2019)

jo, da ist ein Sattel - aber da passt die Klemme nicht. Es sei denn, Du willst sie als Schmuck dranbamseln


----------



## Deleted 454842 (6. April 2019)




----------



## lucie (6. April 2019)




----------



## lucie (6. April 2019)

Hmmm, war keins dabei. Ob das gut geht?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. April 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Hmmm, war keins dabei. Ob das gut geht?


Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...
Zumal man anscheinend beim Lesen einen Helm tragen muss!?!?


----------



## lucie (6. April 2019)

Ja siehst Du, jetzt ist es auch schon passiert, jetzt hab ich einen Rückfall erlitten.

Hätte ich mir das Bildchen nur mal genauer angesehen...


----------



## Aninaj (6. April 2019)

lucie schrieb:


>



Oh SSP. Über das Teil habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Erzähl dann mal, ob es gut ist.


----------



## lucie (6. April 2019)

Darüber kann ich schon erzählen: es funktioniert bestens. Es werden zwei Federn mitgeliefert. Man kann es sich dann aussuchen, wie das gute Stück spannt - nach unten oder ob es die Kette von unten nach oben drückt.

Hat damals am Hornet-Tricksebike perfekte Dienste geleistet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (6. April 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Darüber kann ich schon erzählen: es funktioniert bestens. Es werden zwei Federn mitgeliefert. Man kann es sich dann aussuchen, wie das gute Stück spannt - nach unten oder ob es die Kette von unten nach oben drückt.
> 
> Hat damals am Hornet-Tricksebike perfekte Dienste geleistet.



Ah. Super! Die Kette Linie lässt sich an dem Teil ja auch einfach einstellen. Das wäre was für mein SSP. Mit zwei LR mit unterschiedlichen Ritzeln reicht das exzenterTretlager leider nicht


----------



## lucie (6. April 2019)

Mal sehen, ob sie was taugen.


----------



## lucie (8. April 2019)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch eine passende Gabel, dann kann ich das Monster präsentieren.





Es darf gern geraten werden.


----------



## Martina H. (8. April 2019)

Ich weiss es, ich weiss es - darf ich lösen?


----------



## scylla (8. April 2019)

Dörtbeik?


----------



## Votec Tox (8. April 2019)

Schwierig... kein (Race-)BMX oder gar ein SSP-Gravel, CXer, da passen die Pedale nicht dazu.
Ein Trialbike? Aber da passen sie auch nicht so richtig.
Also ich tippe mal umfassender: ein Stahlrahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (8. April 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Dörtbeik?



Dörte wäre ein witziger Name für's Bike. 

Schon ziemlich nah dran...


----------



## lucie (8. April 2019)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Schwierig... kein (Race-)BMX oder gar ein SSP-Gravel, CXer, da passen die Pedale nicht dazu.
> Ein Trialbike? Aber da passen sie auch nicht so richtig.
> Also ich tippe mal umfassender: ein Stahlrahmen...



Ein Stahlrahmen ist es nicht. Ein Trialbike hatte ich, war mir zu speziell, wurde wieder abgestoßen.

(Race)BMX - hmmm, nicht ganz.

SSP-Gravel wäre mal noch eine Idee. 

CX-Crosser in Fettbereifung ist schon vorhanden.


----------



## Votec Tox (8. April 2019)

Mhmm, nicht ganz Dirtbike und nicht ganz BMX...
24 Zoll BMX-Cruiser (Flybike?)
(Nah am Dirtbike wäre ja noch ein 4x-Bike, die hatten aber eine Schaltung.)


----------



## lucie (8. April 2019)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Mhmm, nicht ganz Dirtbike und nicht ganz BMX...
> 24 Zoll BMX-Cruiser (Flybike?)
> (Nah am Dirtbike wäre ja noch ein 4x-Bike, die hatten aber eine Schaltung.)



Schaltung wird überbewertet.


----------



## Martina H. (8. April 2019)

Kokolores


----------



## Perlenkette (8. April 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Schaltung wird überbewertet.



Wenn es doch nur so wäre..........


----------



## scylla (8. April 2019)

eine cruisende 4XSSPBMX-Dörte


----------



## Martina H. (8. April 2019)

...ziemlich nah dran 

... ich höre gerade der Name Dörte ist gesetzt


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. April 2019)

Weiberschnack. 
Duckundrenn....


----------



## lucie (8. April 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Weiberschnack.
> Duckundrenn....



Kusch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (8. April 2019)

Es gibt nichts, was es nicht schon gab.


----------



## Votec Tox (8. April 2019)

Also ich habe noch so ein uraltes Nicolai BMXTB ,
kann man mit 24 oder 26 Zoll fahren, das deckt doch schonmal Vieles ab, ist quasi nah dran


----------



## lucie (9. April 2019)

Es gestaltet sich schwierig. Es passt mal wieder nix zusammen, Dank bekloppter "Bikeindustrie*standards". 
*
Also heißt es: Geduld - ist absolut nicht meine Stärke. 

Dann klappt das doch nicht mit dem Osterei.


----------



## lucie (13. April 2019)

Schon ein Osterei gefunden :




 

Und jetzt Feuer frei.


----------



## Martina H. (13. April 2019)

...willst Du es erschiessen??


----------



## Aninaj (13. April 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Schon ein Osterei gefunden :
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 849746
> 
> Und jetzt Feuer frei.



 Ich fürchte ich habe da irgendwas verpaßt.


----------



## lucie (14. April 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich fürchte ich habe da irgendwas verpaßt.



Hmmm, was meinst Du denn hast Du verpasst?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. April 2019)

Hornet verkauft - Hornet gekauft - Gleichgewicht wieder hergestellt...


----------



## lucie (14. April 2019)

26" never die. *Mein *Gleichgewicht ist wieder hergestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (14. April 2019)

... also, naja, hmmmh,..........

(bei 5 zu 2 spreche ich nicht unbedingt von Gleichgewicht   )


----------



## Martina H. (14. April 2019)

... aber nu ist sie wieder glücklich





(... und damit passt es auch wieder mit meinem Gleichgewicht  )


----------



## Drahteseli (18. April 2019)

Viel Spaß mit dem  neuen Rad 
Hat sich zum alten Hornet was geändert? 
Modeljahr, Farbe oder so? 
Aber Hauptsache wieder glücklich 


Martina H. schrieb:


> ... also, naja, hmmmh,..........
> 
> (bei 5 zu 2 spreche ich nicht unbedingt von Gleichgewicht   )



Du kannst ja die Räder mit nutzen oder nachziehen


----------



## lucie (18. April 2019)

Der Rahmen ist ein 2013er. Er hat gegenüber dem Vorgänger, den ich gefahren bin einige Änderungen erfahren:

tapered Steuerrohr statt 1 1/8 - siht zwar aus, wie eine umgedrehte Blumenvase, aber egal 
ISCG 05 statg 03
sonst wüsste ich nicht, was sich noch geändert haben sollte, auch egal, passt alles so 
@Drahteseli Was macht eigentlich Dein Kleines?


----------



## Drahteseli (18. April 2019)

Klingt nach einer besseren Auswahl an Teilen 

Ist mittlerweile fertig und das Update für euch ist in Arbeit. 
Jetzt habe ich für sowas endlich mal Zeit


----------



## Martina H. (22. Juni 2019)

... ich hab da was gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (22. Juni 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... ich hab da was gefunden


Wenn du magst, können wir tauschen, ich hab leider ein silbernes verbaut


----------



## Martina H. (22. Juni 2019)

nee, lass mal - das Orange gefällt mir gut 





... hier mal mit dem verbauten GXP Adapter


----------



## Martina H. (23. Juni 2019)

...zuerst sollte es ja diese Klemme werden:






... da ich ja gezwungen wurde alles nochmal zu überdenken   

wird es jetzt diese:





auch gut, oder?

@Bettina

Wär die auch was für Dich?


----------



## retorix (23. Juni 2019)

Mit etwas Verspätung, aber nun dabei. Schön, dass der Rahmen endlich da ist, liebe Martina!


----------



## Martina H. (23. Juni 2019)

@retorix

Schön, dass Du da bist  - soooooo spät bist Du doch gar nicht


----------



## Speedskater (23. Juni 2019)

Wo sind die Bilder vom Rahmen????


----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. Juni 2019)

Es gibt schon einen Rahmen


----------



## Martina H. (23. Juni 2019)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Wo sind die Bilder vom Rahmen????



...auch Dir ein herzliches Willkommen - Bilder kommen schon noch, aber ein bisschen Spannung muss schon sein 




greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Es gibt schon einen Rahmen



...diesmal ja


----------



## Speedskater (23. Juni 2019)

Wenn Du Dir schon mal einen Rahmen brutzeln lässt, wobei ich da nicht ganz unschuldig bin, muss ich doch hier mal mitlesen.


----------



## Martina H. (23. Juni 2019)

... und schon ist die Spannung raus 

... also, wir haben die Sattelklemme, das Innenlager - hmmh, da war doch noch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (24. Juni 2019)

...gut, auch wenn es weiter niemanden zu interessieren scheint  mach ich dann mal weiter (da bin ich stur)

Steuersatz - keine Überraschung mehr, auch von Hope





OK, dass war es dann mit Farbe...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (24. Juni 2019)

Ist der Rahmen jetzt doch Mi-Tech geworden?


----------



## Speedskater (24. Juni 2019)

Kommt jetzt das komplette Hope Programm in Orange?
Pedale, Kurbel, Kettenblatt, Bremse, Bremsscheiben, Naben, Vorbau, Lenkerstopfen und Head Doctor fehlen noch.


----------



## Martina H. (24. Juni 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Ist der Rahmen jetzt doch Mi-Tech geworden?



Nein, dass mit MiTech hatte sich aus diversen Gründen erledigt.



Speedskater schrieb:


> Kommt jetzt das komplette Hope Programm in Orange?
> Pedale, Kurbel, Kettenblatt, Bremse, Bremsscheiben, Naben, Vorbau, Lenkerstopfen und Head Doctor fehlen noch.



Auch Nein. Ich schrieb ja: 



Martina H. schrieb:


> OK, dass war es dann mit Farbe...




Alles wäre mir deutlich zu viel. Weniger ist mehr


----------



## Deleted 454842 (24. Juni 2019)

Ah, dann bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Martina H. (24. Juni 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Ah, dann bin ich mal gespannt.




...die groben Eckdaten bleiben ja wie beim MiTech, also die Geo bspw.


----------



## Martina H. (24. Juni 2019)

... und das es ein Hardtail ist, ist ja eh klar 

So, fangen wir mal hinten an:





Leicht am Ziel vorbei - ich rede mir einfach ein, dass die Waage 162gr. vorgeht


----------



## Deleted 454842 (24. Juni 2019)

Hat ja bestimmt keinen Aufkleber vom Eichamt 

Verdammt, jetzt weiß ich, was ich meinem Vermieter längst abluchsen wollte, der hat sicher ne Kofferwaage und ich weiterhin keine Ahnung wie viel das Bird wiegt, außer dass es gefühlt sackschwer ist.


----------



## Martina H. (24. Juni 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. Juni 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... und das es ein Hardtail ist, ist ja eh klar
> 
> So, fangen wir mal hinten an:
> 
> ...


162g? Das heißt, dein Ziel waren 11,458kg?


----------



## Martina H. (24. Juni 2019)

- normalerweise habe ich ja auch einen Intelligenzquotienten, bei der Wärme funktioniert der aber nicht 

Ich meinte natürlich 120gr - mein Ziel waren 11,5kg. Nun hat Minna ein bisschen Übergewicht  - aber egal, geht halt nach der Namensgeberin


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. Juni 2019)

Bei mir hat auch nur der Taschenrechner funktioniert 

Soso, einen Namen gibt es auch schon...


----------



## Martina H. (24. Juni 2019)

....uuups, jetzt ist mir der so rausgerutscht  

Wollt Ihr wissen, wie es zu diesem Namen kommt?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (24. Juni 2019)




----------



## Drahteseli (24. Juni 2019)

Ich oute mich auch mal als neugieriger Gelegenheitsleser 

Bin gespannt ob es noch anderweitig bunt wird neben den orangen Akzenten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (24. Juni 2019)

... da guckt was aus dem Karton


----------



## Deleted 454842 (24. Juni 2019)




----------



## Martina H. (24. Juni 2019)

...jedenfalls haben sie Minna gut, sicher und warm verpackt:


----------



## Martina H. (25. Juni 2019)

...hier linst sie dann schonmal vorsichtig ums Eck - hat ja eine lange Reise hinter sich und ist erstmal misstrauisch.





Und entlich entpuppt






Die Fetttatzen auf dem Rahmen sind von mir - bevor ich dranrumgedatscht habe war er blitzblank.


Ein paar Details


----------



## scylla (25. Juni 2019)

Titan?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. Juni 2019)

Sieht nach ordentlich Reifenfreiheit aus?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Juni 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Titan?



jepp



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Sieht nach ordentlich Reifenfreiheit aus?



Nu klar: Minna ist doch eine kleine Dicke 

Rocket Ron 3.0 hat noch jede Menge Platz, rein vom Rahmen her sollte da noch mehr gehen, nur die Kettenlinie spielt dann nicht mehr mit.


----------



## scylla (25. Juni 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> jepp



und von wem gebrutzelt?
(Nun lass dir doch nicht alles einzeln aus der Nase ziehen!)


----------



## Martina H. (25. Juni 2019)

Ich warte auf Fragen, auf dass sich eine rege Kommunikation entwickeln möge 

Waltly Titan - wenn gewünscht schreibe ich gerne heute Abend etwas ausführlicher


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. Juni 2019)

Bin gespannt auf den Einsatzzweck und ob es ein bike ersetzen wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (25. Juni 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Titan?





Martina H. schrieb:


> jepp



Oh wie interessant - ein antiallergischer Rahmen.


----------



## scylla (25. Juni 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Ich warte auf Fragen, auf dass sich eine rege Kommunikation entwickeln möge
> 
> Waltly Titan - wenn gewünscht schreibe ich gerne heute Abend etwas ausführlicher



Natürlich ist das gewünscht, gerne auch sehr ausführlich! Von dieser Firma hab ich bisher noch nie was gehört.
Wie bist du darauf gekommen? Wie lief die Kommunikation? Wie werden die Wandstärken der Rohre ausgewählt + Verstärkungen/Gussets, muss man denen alles servieren (was ich mir z.B. gar nicht zutrauen würde mangels Erfahrung/Fachkenntnis/FEM-Analyse) oder machen die eigene Vorschläge, die valide erscheinen? Warum z.B. kein Unterrohr-Gusset vorne, und warum die überlappten Schweißnähte am Knotenpunkt Sitzrohr/Sitzstreben/Oberrohr? Preis + Wartezeit? Geo? ... ?


----------



## hardtails (25. Juni 2019)

benutz mal die suche, die gibt es hier im forum schon öfter. 
ich hab den eindruck die machen einfach was der kunde wünscht, auch wenn es nicht immer super sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Speedskater (25. Juni 2019)

@scylla, siehe Projekt 2016 und Projekt 2017


----------



## Martina H. (25. Juni 2019)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> - ein antiallergischer Rahmen.



Jo, und Biokompatibel, Osseointegrativ, Glutenfrei usw. usw. 




scylla schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das gewünscht, gerne auch sehr ausführlich! Von dieser Firma hab ich bisher noch nie was gehört.
> Wie bist du darauf gekommen? Wie lief die Kommunikation? Wie werden die Wandstärken der Rohre ausgewählt + Verstärkungen/Gussets, muss man denen alles servieren (was ich mir z.B. gar nicht zutrauen würde mangels Erfahrung/Fachkenntnis/FEM-Analyse) oder machen die eigene Vorschläge, die valide erscheinen? Warum z.B. kein Unterrohr-Gusset vorne, und warum die überlappten Schweißnähte am Knotenpunkt Sitzrohr/Sitzstreben/Oberrohr? Preis + Wartezeit? Geo? ... ?



Die Firma Waltly Titanium ist eine (in meinen Augen) renommierte chinesische Firma mit Sitz in Xiamen. Sie stellen Titanrahmen her und zwar für den privaten Gebrauch als auch als Auftragsarbeiten für andere Bikehersteller (bspw. geht das Gerücht, dass auch KOCMO bei ihnen schweissen lässt). Drauf gekommen bin ich durch das Forum (wie auch sonst), speziell auch durch die Aufbauthreads von @Speedskater. Der hatte mir vor geraumer Zeit schon mal den Vorschlag gemacht, mich mit meinem Rahmenwunsch doch mal an Waltly zu wenden. Damals wollte ich aber A) das Geld noch nicht in die Hand nehmen, B) war mir mit meinen Geowünschen nicht sicher genug und hatte C) zuviel Bammel vor der Kommunikation (mein Schulenglisch ist ja schon einige Dekaden her und wurde nie aufgefrischt). Die Zeit ging ins Land, meine Geometriewunsche wurden konkreter und das mit MiTech hat ja bekanntermassen nicht geklappt, also mal den feigen Hund überwunden und an Waltly (es gibt hier im Forum jemanden, der auch schon einmal nach der Kommunikation gefragt hatte. Die Antwort war: mach Dir keine Sorgen, Amy spricht auch kein Englisch - kann doch gar nichts schiefgehen ) geschrieben. Was soll ich sagen? Umsonst Sorgen gemacht. Die Kommunikation verlief einwandfrei (also gut, ich weiss jetzt nicht ob Amy und ihre Kollegen vor Lachen unter dem Tisch gelegen haben  ). Was nicht verstanden wurde, wurde nachgefragt, im Zweifelsfall wurden Bilder hin- und hergeschickt. Die Antworten kamen zügig: Meist habe ich Nachmittags/Abends geschrieben und hatte dann am nächsten Morgen Antwort und dann war noch Zeit am Vormittag nachzuhaken mit prompter Antwort.  Am Ende waren es rund 130 Mails  und entweder lacht Amy noch oder mein Englisch ist besser als ich dachte - geklappt hat's jedenfalls 

Wandstärken kannst Du vorschlagen, es kommen auch Vorschläge zurück. Rohrdurchmesser kannst Du auch aussuchen. Ich wollte halt möglichst dicke Rohre, war kein Problem. Meine Geo stand ja fest, als war auch das durch. Inwieweit sie Geometriefragen beantworten, bzw. da Vorschläge machen können, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich da weiter keinen Beratungbedarf hatte. Gussett hatte ich nachgefragt, da hiess es, dass es nicht notwendig wäre, bzw. nur für schwere Fahrer oder härteren Einsatzzweck. Das gleiche wegen Bremsabstützung. Was ich wollte habe ich gefragt und bekam meistens ein ja zurück. Ein Nein bekam ich für die 180er PM Bremsaufnahme, da wollte sie nicht ran, ok, konnte ich verschmerzen. Also kannst Du im Prinzip alle Wünsche (Geo, Design, Zugführung, Finish, etc.) äussern, ob es möglich ist oder nicht wird Amy Dir schon sagen. Über FEM Analyse, Stabilität, usw. mache ich mir da nicht so den Kopp, wenn die Rahmen bei Anderen halten (und bisher konnte ich nichts Negatives finden) wird er es bei mir erst recht und ausserdem habe ich das Vertrauen, dass die Leute bei Waltly schon wissen was sie tun.

Wenn der Entwurf fertig ist dauert die Herstellung  rund 40 Tage, dann kommen Fotos, wenn ok, geht er auf die Reise. Wenn nicht, wird nachgebessert, erneute Abnahme und dann Versand. Von Xiamen bis Frankfurt/Zoll hat es 3 Tage gebraucht. Innerhalb Deutschland dann 3 Wochen (Zoll kam nicht in die Hufe und GLS hat den Rahmen eine knappe Woche spazieren gefahren 

Ach so, den Übergang am Sitzrohr wollte ich aus optischen Gründen so, verpennt hatte ich, dass die Züge dann auch da durch geführt werden könnten. Als ich darauf aufmerksam gemacht wurde war es leider schon zu spät.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei @Speedskater @Rubberduckxi @retorix und @Alpinum für Hilfe, Tipps und moralische Unterstützung im Hintergrund bedanken  Danke Jungs 




skwal83 schrieb:


> auch wenn es nicht immer super sinnvoll ist



Woran machst Du das fest? Wie kommst Du darauf?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Juni 2019)

Jo, und hier mal der (5. und letzte) Entwurf von Waltly





... beim ersten habe ich gedacht, da steig ich nie durch: sooooo viele Striche, Linien und Zahlen...


----------



## scylla (25. Juni 2019)

Na das hört sich doch ganz gut an. Besonders wichtig finde ich bei so einem Custom-Projekt, dass man dem Hersteller vertrauen kann/möchte, was die Auswahl des Rohrsatzes und der Verstärkungen angeht. Wer sich an sowas ran traut hat ja eh meistens ganz spezielle feste Vorstellungen von der Geometrie. Die Auslegung und das Design ist dann aber nochmal ein ganz anderes Ding, wofür es nicht ausreicht, nur ein bisschen Erfahrung beim Radfahren zu haben.

Dumme Frage (wie gesagt, ich hab von der Auslegung der Rohrsätze nicht wirklich Ahnung)... wäre es nicht komfortabler und leichter geworden, einen dünneren Rohrsatz zu verwenden und dafür dann an den hochbelasteten Bereichen entsprechende Verstärkungen/Gussets anzubringen?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Juni 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Dumme Frage


Dumme Fragen gibt es nicht 



scylla schrieb:


> ich hab von der Auslegung der Rohrsätze nicht wirklich Ahnung



... ich auch nicht...



scylla schrieb:


> wäre es nicht komfortabler und leichter geworden, einen dünneren Rohrsatz zu verwenden und dafür dann an den hochbelasteten Bereichen entsprechende Verstärkungen/Gussets anzubringen?



Leichter bestimmt, Komfortabler? kann gut sein, aber ich wollte nunmal partout dicke, gerade Rohre. Waltly hatte übrigens als erstes einen dünneren Rohrsatz vorgeschlagen.

Gewicht geht für mich aber so in Ordnung (OK, ich hatte auf 1700gr. spekuliert)


----------



## Speedskater (25. Juni 2019)

Ich hatte bei Moppel als Anwendung Freeride und 90 kg Fahrer angegeben.



Moppel wird schon hart rangenommen und steckt das locker weg.
Moppel hat ca. 10.000 km runter und 2 Reifen getötet und einen Schaltzug habe ich ausgewechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (26. Juni 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Bin gespannt auf den Einsatzzweck und ob es ein bike ersetzen wird



Einsatzzweck ist wie gehabt: Fahren  und ja, der Franzose muss dafür gehen. 2 relativ gleiche Bikes brauche ich und will ich nicht.


----------



## scylla (26. Juni 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Einsatzzweck ist wie gehabt: Fahren


----------



## Martina H. (26. Juni 2019)

... uuuuuuund weiter geht's:

Vor dem Aufbau erstmal Abmessungen kontrolliert (soweit nachmessbar), geprüft ob Reifenfreiheit vorhanden





...check...

Mit 400er Syntacestütze nachgemessen ob die neue Stütze reinpasst...









...check....

Dann kann es ja losgehen  Also wie gehabt, mal wieder den Franzosen schlachten....


----------



## Martina H. (27. Juni 2019)

...mitgeliefert wurden übrigens auch Achse und Sattelklemme





Diie Achsbefestigung gefällt mir ganz gut. Ist eine Achs/Insertlösung ala Syntace. Das Insert ist allerdings gut gesichert im Rahmen - bisher hat sich da noch nichts gelöst.

Der Steuersatz hatte sich ein bisschen muckelig - da hätten sie gerne noch etwas nacharbeiten können. Aber mit ein bisschen Überrreden... sitzt


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2019)

Titan und Hope-Orange, gefällt mir sehr


----------



## Martina H. (27. Juni 2019)

- mir auch 

Ihr seht, die Qualität der Bilder wird schlechter. Vom Aufbau gibt es keine mehr - ich war derartig mit meditativen Schrauben beschäftigt, da hab ich das Fotografieren doch glatt vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (27. Juni 2019)

... und schon mal einen Teaser - bei Interesse gibt es mehr...


----------



## Speedskater (27. Juni 2019)

Mehr!


----------



## seblubb (27. Juni 2019)

Nö lass mal gut sein. Glaube nicht, dass die Leute wegen Fahrrädern hier sind


----------



## Speedskater (27. Juni 2019)

Stimmt, lass stecken, kein Mensch will ein Bike aus chinesischen Titan mit so orangen Hope Teilen und halb dicken Reifen sehn.
Und keiner will wissen was Du da noch für scheusliches Zeug dran geschraubt hast.


----------



## seblubb (27. Juni 2019)

Zeig mal lieber welches Bier duu beim Aufbau getrunken hast!


----------



## Speedskater (27. Juni 2019)

Ich trinke das hier beim Bikeschrauben.




Keiler Weißbier
Saugut


----------



## Martina H. (27. Juni 2019)




----------



## Martina H. (27. Juni 2019)




----------



## Martina H. (27. Juni 2019)




----------



## Martina H. (27. Juni 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (27. Juni 2019)

reicht?


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2019)

Hübsch ist es schonmal 

Aber viel wichtiger: wie fährt es sich so? Ist es so wie du es dir vorgestellt hast, und hat es sich gelohnt den Franzosen zu opfern?


----------



## Martina H. (27. Juni 2019)

... mehr als hübsch braucht's doch nicht 

Tja, was soll ich sagen? Soooo viel konnte ich noch fahren und wennn dann nur auf unseren Hometrails, aber da ist es schon seeeehr viel versprechend.

Die Unterschiede zum Franzosen sind jetzt nicht so gross (habe mich bei den letzten Touren eher gefragt, warum überhaupt, ist doch eh' alles nur Kokolores), aber eben doch da.

Innenlager ist jetzt höher: ich habe es noch nicht geschafft mit der Kurbel aufzusetzen - ist mir mit dem Lapierre öfter passiert.

Sitzwinkel ist noch ein bisschen steiler: mir gefällt das, klettert wie Ziege, konnte es allerdings noch nicht auf langen Steigungen fahren. Scheint bei Rampen ein bisschen eher als der Franzose in der Front "leicht" zu werden, allerdings nicht störend.

Lenkwinkel sollte gleich sein. Ich hatte ja in das Lapierre einen Winkelsteuersatz montiert, da kann ich nur schätzen, jetzt sind es 65° ungefähr so war es vorher auch, komme ich gut mit klar.

Reach ist ein bisschen länger: hui, muss mich noch ein bisschen mehr trauen, aber auf (für mich) schnellen Abwärtspassagen - wow... Wie sich das in langsamen, ruppeligen Gelände macht - wir werden sehen...

Sitzrohr ist 2 cm kürzer: das in Kombi mit der Nivo - jesss, endlich ist der Sattel weg

Momentan ist ein 40er Vorbau negativ montiert mit 5 mm Spacer. Passt schon ganz gut, ich werde aber noch 30 und 50 probieren, einfach um den Unterschied zu "erfahren".

Ich bin gespannt, wie Minna sich macht wenn wir in für mich schwieriges Gelände kommen. So macht sie jedenfalls schon mal einen Heidenspass, nach der Jungfernfahrt hatte ich schon ein ziemliches Fettgrins im Gesicht  - kann natürlich auch sein, dass es einfach nur der "HurrayichhabeinneuesBikeund dassiehtsoschickausFaktor" ist - immerhin bin ich unsere HometrailEingangsRampe hochgekommen - bei der habe ich bisher immer blockiert. Minna macht's möglich


----------



## Martina H. (27. Juni 2019)

... ein Schmankerl habe ich noch


----------



## Mausoline (27. Juni 2019)

Sehr fein


----------



## Speedskater (28. Juni 2019)

Minna ist doch sehr schick geworden. 
Ich finde Minna ist aber eher ein Name für eine Spülmaschine.
Meine Titanbikes heißen Moppelchen und Moppel.


----------



## lucie (28. Juni 2019)

Eigentlich sollte sie ja Kaffee kochen. Kann 'se nich - muss wieder wech.


----------



## scylla (28. Juni 2019)

Minna kenne ich als "Kosename" für die Waschmaschine.
Die erste Waschmaschine, die die Wäsche dreckig macht


----------



## lucie (28. Juni 2019)

Martina H. hat das Teil eben mal so richtig zur Minna gemacht...









						Jemanden zur Minna machen - [redensarten.net]
					

Sich mal abreagieren und jemanden richtig schön zur Minna machen. Aber wer oder was ist eine Minna? Klicken - lesen - wissen! ✅




					www.redensarten.net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (28. Juni 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Martina H. hat das Teil eben mal so richtig zur Minna gemacht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das arme Rad, womit hat es das nur verdient


----------



## Martina H. (28. Juni 2019)

Ok, dann muss ich wohl doch noch was zum Namen schreiben - so möchte ich dass nicht übersetzt wissen  

Es gibt mehrere Gründe warum ich mich für  "Minna" entschieden habe:

1. *M* passt in die Reihe: *M*artina, *M*ausel, *M*inna
2. ist Minna die Abkürzung von Wilhelmina und das ist Altdeutsch willio = "der Wille" bzw. "die Entschlossenheit" und helm = "der Helm", "der Schutz". Schutz brauche ich, Helm habe ich auch und der Wille zur Entschlossenheit ist definitiv vorhanden
3. Hiess meine Omma Minna und in der Familie heisst es, dass ich "nach ihr gehen" würde, ausserdem ist sie dieses Jahr vor 20 Jahren verstorben


Ich denke, dass sind gute Gründe für den Namen - obwohl das mit dem Kaffee kochen und Wäsche waschen... hmmmh, also, wenn sie das auch noch könnte...hmmmh


----------



## Perlenkette (28. Juni 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> obwohl das mit dem Kaffee kochen und Wäsche waschen... hmmmh, also, wenn sie das auch noch könnte...hmmmh


.........also Glückshormone auslösen ist doch auch schon mal was!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. Juni 2019)

Farblich hätte zu Minna auch eher grün als orange gepasst - wenn wir schon über den Namen reden  (Aber bei uns daheim ist die Minna auch für das dreckige Geschirr zuständig.)

Nee, ich bin mal gespannt, welche Erfahrungen du machst und was du dann spannendes erzählst.


----------



## seblubb (28. Juni 2019)

Bleibt nur noch die Frage offen, ob die Minna Spülmaschinenfest ist


----------



## Mausoline (28. Juni 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ....
> 2. ist Minna die Abkürzung von Wilhelmina und das ist Altdeutsch willio = "der Wille" bzw. "die Entschlossenheit" und helm = "der Helm", "der Schutz". Schutz brauche ich, Helm habe ich auch und der Wille zur Entschlossenheit ist definitiv vorhanden...



Abkürzung von Wilhelmina ist Mina (Aussprache Mieeenaa) nicht Minna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (28. Juni 2019)

...egal, Du Besserwessi


----------



## Martina H. (28. Juni 2019)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Farblich hätte zu Minna auch eher grün als orange gepasst



...die grüne Minna hatte ich jetzt gar nicht auf dem Plan - wobei ich Grün auch nicht wollte. Ausserdem ist Grünelox seeehr schwierig...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (30. Juni 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


>




Ich hoffe, es fährt sich wie gewünscht und du hast lange Freude daran.


----------



## Martina H. (30. Juni 2019)

...so, von erstem etwas längeren Ausritt zurück und was soll ich sagen? Alles gut:

Stack ist genau so hoch, dass man sich beim Schieben nicht verbiegen muss, dass gleiche gilt für den Reach, endlich mal so lang, dass man sich die Pedale nicht immer in die Waden haut und der steile Sitzwinkel bringt den Sattel so schön weit nach vorn, da kommt man gut mit der Hand hinter wenn es mal steiler wird   - einfach nur geil


----------



## lucie (1. Juli 2019)

Die Meisterin des Schiebens und manuellen Umsetzens. Minna machts möglich.


----------



## retorix (2. Juli 2019)

Saugut geworden, die Titan-Minna!
Würde mir auch gefallen!
Das finale Absegnen der Maße ist ja immer mit etwas Thrill verbunden - umso schöner, wenn es dann passt!
Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!
Ach ja, unbedingt nächste Woche als Userbike der Woche vorschlagen!
Diese Woche bin aber ich dran!


----------



## Martina H. (2. Juli 2019)

Danke 

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, aber Minna als Bike der Woche? Ich denke nicht, dafür ist sie zu "Normal". Sind ja nur Standardteile an einem Hardtailrahmen, nix exklusives, nix selbstgedengeltes, nicht mal neueste Technik. Zum BdW gehört da (meiner Meinung nach) doch ein bisschen mehr.

Wenn sie auch mein persönliches "Bike of whatever" ist


----------



## Ahija (2. Juli 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Minna als Bike der Woche? Ich denke nicht, dafür ist sie zu "Normal".


Nach dem Steel Wheeler ist alles möglich.


----------



## seblubb (2. Juli 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Sind ja nur Standardteile an einem Hardtailrahmen, nix exklusives, nix selbstgedengeltes


Da gab es schon genügend ideenlose Plastebomber von der Stange mit dem Alleinstellungsmerkmal der farblich abgestimmten Gabeldecals...und wie der Hase oben schon sagte gab es auch noch den rostigen Nagel im Auge des WeightWeenieCarbonFetischisten 
Also stell mal ein


----------



## Martina H. (2. Juli 2019)

Na, da muss ich wohl noch ein bisschen drüber schlafen 

So, auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich Euch auf den Geist gehe, schreibe ich noch ein bisschen was zu Minna.

Out of the box war der Rahmen für mich schon ziemlich perfekt. Das was ich nachmessen konnte entsprach den Vorgaben, das Finish ist ein Traum, die Schweissnähte sehen gut aus, Verpackung war sehr sorgsam.

Bis auf den etwas hakeligen Steuersatz gab es beim Aufbau nichts zu maulen. Gewinde fürs Innenlager war sauber geschnitten, Sitzrohr gut ausgerieben. Die Züge liessen sich einfacher einfädeln als ich befürchtet hatte, einzig der Stützenzug war etwas tricky - aber das "komplizierte" hatte ich mir ja selbst ausgesucht. Die beiden M5 Schrauben am Steuerohr machen genau das was sie sollen, nämlich die Züge fixieren und  am Scheuern hindern.

Ob ich was ändern würde? Da ist nicht viel. Die Geo ist genau so, wie ich mir das gedacht habe (verbaut wird der 40er Vorbau, negativ, mit einem 5er Spacer drunter - die erste Idee ist immer die Beste  ) Die Optik finde ich genial, mir gefallen die dicken Rohre (wenn ich mir dadurch natürlich die Komforteigenschaften von Titan ein bisschen versaue). Ich freue mich tierisch, dass ich mich mit dem Wunsch nach geraden Rohren (speziell Sitzrohr und Unterohr) durchgesetzt habe - da wollte Amy erst nicht so recht dran. Reifenfreiheit ist trotzdem satt vorhanden und auch die Gabelkrone ist weit davon entfernt am Unterrohr einzuschlagen. Kleines Schmankerl am Rande: Steuerohr und Unterohr haben den gleichen Durchmesser, wie auch Sitz- und Oberrohr - ich habe da so ein bisschen eine Symmetriemacke . Ein bisschen ärgert mich, dass ich bei den innenverlegten Zügen nicht eher draufgekommen bin, dass das auch komplett innen gehen muss - da war ich leider zu spät. Und leider ist sie ein bisschen moppeliger als gehofft. Aber das ist sekundär, da sind mir andere Sachen deutlich wichtiger.

Ob ich es nochmal machen würde? Mit Stand heute definitiv ja!

Für mich war es ein Riesenabenteuer (auch oder gerade wegen der Aktion mit MiTech) mit jemanden am anderen Ende der Welt in einer (für mich)  fremden Sprache über meinen Traumrahmen zu diskutieren und dann klappt auch noch alles - faszinierend...

Bisher habe ich es noch nicht geschafft mich mit Minna in für mich schwieriges Gelände zu begeben - bin mal gespannt wie sie sich da schlägt, bzw. was ich mich mit ihr traue - ich werde berichten...






... und Danke an @lucie für Deine Geduld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (2. Juli 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Die beiden M5 Schrauben


Coole Idee, so noch nie gesehen. Und dann sagst du es sei nicht besonders genug fürs BdW


----------



## Adieu (3. Juli 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... ein Schmankerl habe ich noch


Woher? Geklebt? Wie?
Danke


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Juli 2019)

Ich finde es mehr als gelungen. Definitiv was fürs BdW.

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass eines der Titanbikes von Herrn Speedskater , entweder Moppel, oder Moppelchen, auch mal mind. BdW war. Oder es war so ein kompletter Bericht im IBC, wie, weshalb und warum.

Ich wusste ja aus interner Quelle schon länger, dass du da in China ne Bestellung am laufen hast und war auf das Ergebnis gespannt. Und jetzt hast du mir die Orange-Farbklecks-Idee für mein Projekt 2020 gemopst.


----------



## Martina H. (3. Juli 2019)

Alpinum schrieb:


> Woher? Geklebt? Wie?
> Danke



Selbst gemacht
Angeklebt
Mit UHU Alleskleber



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Und jetzt hast du mir die Orange-Farbklecks-Idee für mein Projekt 2020 gemopst.


----------



## Adieu (3. Juli 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Selbst gemacht
> Angeklebt
> Mit UHU Alleskleber


Toll gemacht   
Und wie?


----------



## Martina H. (3. Juli 2019)

Auf Form modelliert, gegossen, ausgearbeitet, poliert, geflucht, gebrochen, verschweisst, poliert, geflucht, gebrochen, verschweisst, poliert, aufgeklebt, gefreut


----------



## Fasani (4. Juli 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Auf Form modelliert, gegossen, ausgearbeitet, poliert, geflucht, gebrochen, verschweisst, poliert, geflucht, gebrochen, verschweisst, poliert, aufgeklebt, gefreut


Kannst Du das nicht in Serie machen? 
So schön! Und das wäre auch was für mein Leo.


----------



## seblubb (4. Juli 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Auf Form modelliert, gegossen, ausgearbeitet, poliert, geflucht, gebrochen, verschweisst, poliert, geflucht, gebrochen, verschweisst, poliert, aufgeklebt, gefreut


Ist mir ein Rätsel wieso du es so oft zerbrochen hast


----------



## lucie (4. Juli 2019)

Vielleicht wollte sie aus Minna dann doch Manni machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (4. Juli 2019)

Fasani schrieb:


> Kannst Du das nicht in Serie machen?
> So schön! Und das wäre auch was für mein Leo.



Willst Du nicht bezahlen und kann ich nicht von leben 




seblubb schrieb:


> Ist mir ein Rätsel wieso du es so oft zerbrochen hast



Weil ich mich für die falsche Fertigungsmethode entschieden habe, das Teil dann am Steuerrohr nicht richtig angelegen hat, ich angefangen habe zu biegen - und den Rest kannst Du Dir denken


----------



## Fasani (5. Juli 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Willst Du nicht bezahlen und kann ich nicht von leben


Ich komme ja eigentlich aus der Reiterei und hab' immer gedacht, DAS wäre ein teures Hobby. Aber wenn ich mir hier so angucke, was die Menschen für Unsummen an Equipment und Fahrräder (ja, es sind immer noch nur Fahrräder) ausgeben.... da kriegste ganze Pferde mit deutlich mehr Leder am Sattel für.
Deswegen glaube ich schon, dass man Dir den wirklich hübschen Namenszug bezahlen würde. 
Dafür würde ich zumindest Geld ausgeben. Aber ich fahr ja auch mit nem Cube durch die Gegend, weil ich keine Ahnung habe


----------



## Lenka K. (6. Juli 2019)

Fasani schrieb:


> DAS wäre ein teures Hobby


Kostet ein guter Sattel nicht um die 5000 Euro? Vom Pferd ganz zu schweigen ... Und füttern muss man Räder auch nicht  .


----------



## lucie (6. Juli 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Kostet ein guter Sattel nicht um die 5000 Euro? Vom Pferd ganz zu schweigen ... Und füttern muss man Räder auch nicht  .



Tierarzt nicht vergessen! Aber den Zahnarzt braucht ein Bike auch schon manchmal.


----------



## Fasani (6. Juli 2019)

Mein Pferd war in der Anschaffung billiger als so manches Fully  und wartungsärmer auch. Gut, der Sattel war wirklich teuer, aber da hat man dann auch 8 kg gekriegt fürs Geld.
Aber ich schweife ab


----------



## Martina H. (6. Juli 2019)

Ich denke beim Thema Hobby sind Geld und Vernunft eher nicht kompatibel. Und Reiten ist dann eh aussen vor, da geht man mit einem lebenden "Objekt" nochmal eine ganz andere Verantwortung ein - das kann man nicht nur aufs Geld beschränken oder runterrechnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fasani (10. Juli 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Ich denke beim Thema Hobby sind Geld und Vernunft eher nicht kompatibel. Und Reiten ist dann eh aussen vor, da geht man mit einem lebenden "Objekt" nochmal eine ganz andere Verantwortung ein - das kann man nicht nur aufs Geld beschränken oder runterrechnen.


Yes. Deswegen steht der Gute mit seinen 25 Lenzen auf der 24h-Wiese und macht sich einen schönen Tag mit seinen Mädels. Seit 10 Jahren, weil er die Rente dank Verletzung schon echt schnell durch hatte. Der ist auf jeden Fall bei der Richtigen gelandet.


----------



## Damass (14. Juli 2019)

Hey @Martina H. hab mich gerade durch den Thread gelesen. Sehr schönes Rad, was du dir da (auf)gebaut hast. Sehr schöne Detail-Lösungen und Linienführung. Ich finde die größeren Rohrdurchmesser und die geraden Rohre sehr ästethisch (ist bei meinem Production Privee ähnlich). Da kann man glatt neidisch werden. Meine bessere Hälfte ist auch begeistert Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß damit und allzeit gute Fahrt!

Ganz nebenbei lässt es einen vom eigenen Custom-(Titan)-Rahmen träumen... 

Beste Grüße
Matze

edit: Ich sehe gerade "Ladies only!" man möge mir verzeihen!


----------



## Martina H. (14. Juli 2019)

@Damass : Danke  und Grüsse an Deine bessere Hälfte 



Damass schrieb:


> edit: Ich sehe gerade "Ladies only!" man möge mir verzeihen!



kein Problem


----------



## Martina H. (4. August 2019)

.... so, ich hatte ja versprochen mich noch mal zu melden 

Das Minna biokompatibel ist, wurde ja früher schon festgestellt - der Flip war auch zufrieden





Mir geht es genauso, Minna macht mir einfach Spass, alles funktioniert und passt wie es soll - voll das Fettgrinsbike (ok, sieht man jetzt auf den Bildern nicht so  )

















Tja, und so sieht das aus, wenn zu wenig Luftdruck, Schnelligkeit, Wurzeln und mangelnde Fahrtechnik aufeinanderprallen





... und es hat Buuuummmm gemacht 

Das war es dann von meiner Seite, ich hoffe es hat Euch ein bisschen Spass gemacht mitzulesen , evtl. habe ich ja den Ein oder Anderen auf dumme Ideen gebracht - aber Ihr wisst ja, alles Kokolores oder Quatsch mit Sosse - wir sehen uns


----------



## Deleted 454842 (4. August 2019)

Ups  

Toll, dass sich alles so super ausgegangen ist, traumhafte Bilder


----------



## seblubb (4. August 2019)

Mit Poolnudel wäre das nicht passiert


----------



## Speedskater (4. August 2019)

Ist ein schickes Titanschweinchen geworden.
Zur Fahrtechnik: Wenn es steil bergab geht muss man die Arme nicht so lang machen.
Die Arme immer bissel gebeugt lassen, dann kann man noch lenken.

Weiterhin viel Spass damit.


----------



## Deleted 479645 (4. August 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...evtl. habe ich ja den Ein oder Anderen auf dumme Ideen gebracht...


Leider schon 
Neben Speedskaters Projekten war es auch deins, was mich schon wieder planen lässt.
Zumindest verkleiner ich vorerst schonmal den Fuhrpark fürs Taschengeld


----------



## Martina H. (4. August 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Ups
> 
> Toll, dass sich alles so super ausgegangen ist, traumhafte Bilder



Danke 



seblubb schrieb:


> Mit Poolnudel wäre das nicht passiert



hmmh, jo, war bisher nicht notwendig, aber ich denke drüber nach - wird mir sonst zu teuer 



Speedskater schrieb:


> Ist ein schickes Titanschweinchen geworden.
> Zur Fahrtechnik: Wenn es steil bergab geht muss man die Arme nicht so lang machen.
> Die Arme immer bissel gebeugt lassen, dann kann man noch lenken.
> 
> Weiterhin viel Spass damit.



Danke, zur (nicht vorhandenen) Fahrtechnik: ich bin ein anatomisches Wunder, ich kann mit gestreckten Armen lenken und wenn ich zum Kurvenausgang gucke kann ich geradeaus fahren 



BlackSpider schrieb:


> Leider schon
> Neben Speedskaters Projekten war es auch deins, was mich schon wieder planen lässt.
> Zumindest verkleiner ich vorerst schonmal den Fuhrpark fürs Taschengeld



Aber nicht das MiTech, oder? Ich sach nur: Gabel


----------



## Deleted 479645 (4. August 2019)

Alle reduzieren mich nur auf meine Gabel 
Nein, mein geliebter Packesel bleibt 
Die Gravelstadtschlampe wird ersetzt.
Beides geht halt nich..
Somit gibts ein vernunftbehaftetes Citybike und eine eierlegende Titan-, Gates-, Dropbar-, Getriebe- oder Coladosen- Wollmilchsau
Aber da drängt die Zeit nicht. Eher so ein Winterprojekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (5. August 2019)

BlackSpider schrieb:


> Alle reduzieren mich nur auf meine Gabel



Du Armer  




BlackSpider schrieb:


> Somit gibts eine eierlegende Titan-, Gates-, Dropbar-, Getriebe- oder Coladosen- Wollmilchsau



...na, da bin ich mal gespannt ,


----------



## scylla (5. August 2019)

Immer schön, wenn ein Plan aufgeht, selbst wenn er nur Quatsch ist.
Weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem Rad 

(Wenn ich die Felge so sehe wird es wohl Zeit, dem Leichtbau vorsichtig adieu zu sagen und auf etwas stabileres Material umzuschwenken )


----------



## Speedskater (5. August 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> (Wenn ich die Felge so sehe wird es wohl Zeit, dem Leichtbau vorsichtig adieu zu sagen und auf etwas stabileres Material umzuschwenken )



So eine WTB Scraper hat jetzt nicht wirklich was mit Leichtbau zu tun.


----------



## scylla (5. August 2019)

Speedskater schrieb:


> So eine WTB Scraper hat jetzt nicht wirklich was mit Leichtbau zu tun.



Gerade das Teil mal gegoogelt: 695g 
Ok, dann halt nur "stabileres Material"


----------



## Martina H. (5. August 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Felge so sehe wird es wohl Zeit, dem Leichtbau vorsichtig adieu zu sagen und auf etwas stabileres Material umzuschwenken



...hmmh, ja, wirst Recht haben - ich denk ja auch schon über so'n Nudeldings nach. Wollte das Nukeproof ARD probieren, das geht aber nur bis 35mm...Die neue Felge wird eine DT Swiss, die sollte stabiler sein 



Speedskater schrieb:


> So eine WTB Scraper hat jetzt nicht wirklich was mit Leichtbau zu tun



na ja, ich habe lange gesucht und die Scraper war die leichteste Aluminiumfelge mit 40er Weite die ich finden konnte (selbstgewogene 520 gr., die Neuen sind auch schon schwerer). Ist also schon Leichtbau im weiteren Sinn


----------



## Martina H. (5. August 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Gerade das Teil mal gegoogelt: 695g
> Ok, dann halt nur "stabileres Material"



...nö, da bist Du wahrscheinlich beim falschen Modell gelandet (Asym, oder Kom?), die i40 ist schon relativ leicht - aber eben auch relativ weich (wenn ich die schon kaputtkriege  )


----------



## scylla (5. August 2019)

Die neueren hookless Notubes-Felgen sind auch halbwegs leicht (noch kein "Leichtbau" imo), radial angenehm flexibel und nach meiner bisherigen Erfahrung super dellenresistent. Zumindest sind meine Non-Plusser Flow MK3 das. Wenn man mit dem Hardtail und steifen Knien hecklastig im Flat landet, dann kann man es zwar der geringen Höhe sei Dank hinkriegen, den ganzen Felgenkasten "einzuknicken"  aber beim normalen Fahren hat sie bisher alle Misshandlungen oder Fahrfehler allerhöchstens mit harmlosen Minidellchen quittiert, aber nichts auch nur annähernd so derbes wie bei deiner Felge. Sowas ist mir das letzte Mal vor vielen Jahren mit einer (Leichtbau ) Crest der ersten Generation bei einer zu kurzen Landung auf einem spitzen Stein passiert.


----------



## Speedskater (5. August 2019)

Ich quäle auch die ZTR Flow MK3 mit Sapim Laser am Enduro. Die Kombination stecken alle meine Misshandlungen locker weg.

Von Notubes gibt's die ZTR Major die hat 38 mm Maulweite und ist mit 554g angegeben.


----------



## Martina H. (5. August 2019)

Ja, @lucie ist mit ihrer Baron auch zufrieden (mit Nudel) - hätte halt optisch nicht zur Scraper vorne gepasst und ich wollte ja auch 40mm (die Major gibt es nicht mehr??) Die DT Swiss wiegt lt. Hersteller knapp 600gr und ist aus "Weltraumalu" - die wird mich schon aushalten 

Ich denke auch nicht, dass mir das so schnell nochmal passiert. Ich war mit zu geringen Luftdruck zu flott unterwegs und habe die Wurzel voll erwischt. Wie ein nasser Sack volle Pulle drüber - wenn ich schonmal schneller als Schrittgeschwindigkeit fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (5. August 2019)

Bei mir hat's gestern auch laut geknallt. Bin mit etwas zu wenig Luftdruck frontal auf einen Stein drauf gedonnert. Konnte an der Felge (DT Swiss XM401) bisher aber nix sehen. Schlauch war interessanter Weise auch noch dicht (dacht diese Art Boden-Felge-Kontakt macht diese SnakeBites?). Werde demnächste mal auf OS (ohne Schlauch) umrüsten und dann die Felge nochmal genauer anschauen. Aber so ne dicke Delle gibt's definitiv nicht!


----------



## Martina H. (31. August 2019)

...habe da ja noch was über


----------



## Deleted 454842 (31. August 2019)




----------



## Martina H. (1. September 2019)

... eine Resonanz hier - der Wahnsinn 

Aber ich bin ja hartnäckig und lästig wie eine Scheisshausfliege: Ich schreib trotzdem und mach stur weiter - auch, oder gerade weil es eben alles Quatsch mit Sosse ist 

Aaaalso, da war nun der Franzose über und wir beide der Meinung, dass der Verkauf wahrscheinlich nicht viel bringt und der Franzose ja schon ein geiler Rahmen ist - zum Verschenken jedenfalls viel zu schade. Was also tun fragt Zeus, die Götter sind besoffen, der Olymp ist vollgek...

Tja, da haben wir doch letztens, hmmmh, weisst Du noch: Brocken...Mausel Sausel, ja, aber für ggf. Gelände und Trails fahren eigentlich nicht so wirklich, was wäre denn, wenn man...man könnte doch: Franzose starr, dann hätte man doch einfach für Bikepacking, evtl. Overnighter mit dem Mountainbike, für einfache Trails, Komfort durch die dicken Reifen, hmmmhh...

Gut, Idee gehabt, @lucie hatte ihren Franzosen ja schon fahrfertig - fehlte nur noch die Gabel (gar nicht so einfach eine Carbongabel mit einer Einbauhöhe von 51 cm zu finden, Geo sollte ja schon noch passen). Nur ich musste komplett von vorn anfangen. Vorhanden war nur der Rahmen, Innenlager, Steuersatz, Sattelkemme, Lenker, Vorbau - ich habe schon weniger Teile gehabt um einen Grund für ein neues/anderes Bike zu haben 

Der Plan ist also ein SemifattesDoitallStarrmountainbike fürs gelegentliche BikepakingOvernightering - war ja schon ganz cool auf dem Brocken 

Eigentlich war ja geplant, langsam auf Schnäppchen zu warten, dann zuzuschlagen und so über den Winter möglichst günstig mit dem Aufbau zu beginnen - wird aber nix, wenn der Andere mit dem Bestellen schneller ist als ein Eselspinguin im Wasser  - da bekommt man schon Schnappatmung beim Zugucken und wird dann mehr oder weniger gezwungen Fahrt aufzunehmen 

Hier also schon mal eine Auswahl an Teilen - ist jetzt nicht alles auf dem Foto





und gibt eigentlich auch keine grossen Überraschungen bei den Teilen, bleibt eigentlich alles beim Alten: Antrieb von SRAM, Bremsen von Shimano, ein bisschen Hope, Syntace, Ergon...neu ist die Gabel mit dem Träger (Grüsse an @BlackSpider  - die Gabel wiegt übrigens 800 gr.  ). Die wollte ich eigentlich schon haben, als ich die ersten Bilder vom Trek 1120 gesehen haben 

Laufräder sind bestellt, Sattelstütze im Zulauf  - möge der Aufbau beginnen


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. September 2019)

Ihr bringt mich auf Ideen. So in 1-2 Jahren werde ich mir denke ich doch ein Fully kaufen, dann wäre das Bird Zero quasi das Hardtail fürs Grobe und das Canyon müsste ich strenggenommen nicht verändern, aber könnte es aus Wartungsgründen ja eigentlich auch erstarren lassen.
Einsatzbereich ist ja jetzt schon eher lockeres Cross Country, weit entfernt von dem, was ich damit letztes Jahr noch angestellt habe.

Hmhmhmhm...

Freu mich schon auf die Fortsetzung.  War ja schon irgendwie klar, dass du dich nicht trennen kannst.


----------



## bikebecker (1. September 2019)

Hallo 
Die Farbe vom Gepäckträger passt nicht zum Rahmen, da muss was neues her. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (1. September 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> aus Wartungsgründen ja eigentlich auch erstarren lassen.



...starr ist schon cool - macht Spass mit Mausel durch den Wald zu düsen und leichte Trails mitzunehmen...



linfer schrieb:


> War ja schon irgendwie klar, dass du dich nicht trennen kannst.








bikebecker schrieb:


> Die Farbe vom Gepäckträger passt nicht zum Rahmen, da muss was neues her.



Da hast Du völlig recht - ich hab da schon Ideen  - aber erstmal aufbauen und fahren, dann weitersehen...


----------



## lucie (1. September 2019)

Fertig, Erste...


----------



## Deleted 479645 (1. September 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...habe da ja noch was über





Martina H. schrieb:


> ... eine Resonanz hier - der Wahnsinn



Du bist halt zu klein 
Aber versuch mal n XL Rahmen loszuwerden...

Willkommen in der Gabelfamilie 
Interessant, doch so schwer. Aber gut, macht bei meinem Panzer auch keinen Unterschied mehr
Aber die Farbe vom Rahmen is schon geil, bin gespannt, wenn es (wieder) rollt!


----------



## Aninaj (1. September 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Fertig, Erste...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 905333





Was ist das für eine Lenkertasche?


----------



## lucie (1. September 2019)

Revelate Salty Roll mit Harness.


----------



## Martina H. (1. September 2019)

BlackSpider schrieb:


> Aber versuch mal n XL Rahmen loszuwerden...



...wir haben es ja gar nicht versucht, weiss nicht, ob da überhaupt jmd. Interesse gehabt hätte...



BlackSpider schrieb:


> Willkommen in der Gabelfamilie



Danke  - ich habe die Gabel bisher nur in Deinem und in @lucie ' s gesehen (also bei nicht Trek), dann sind wir schon zu dritt - schreit ja schon fast nach einem Treffen 




BlackSpider schrieb:


> Interessant, doch so schwer.



hmmh, schwer ist ja relativ. Die Mauselgabel wiegt irgendwas bei 500+, hat aber auch einen Carbonschaft und soll kein Gepäck schleppen. Von daher denke ich die 800gr. sind schon ok.


----------



## Aninaj (1. September 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Revelate Salty Roll mit Harness.


Danke, sah auf den Bildern etwas anders aus...


----------



## lucie (1. September 2019)

Sorry, auf dem Foto ist einfach ein anderer Packsack am Harness befestigt. Davor hängt noch die Yakataga Dry Pocket. Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen.


----------



## Martina H. (1. September 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Fertig, Erste...





Aninaj schrieb:


>



sach ich doch


----------



## Deleted 479645 (1. September 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Danke  - ich habe die Gabel bisher nur in Deinem und in @lucie ' s gesehen (also bei nicht Trek), dann sind wir schon zu dritt - schreit ja schon fast nach einem Treffen



Ich hab grad 12 Wochen Urlaub, meinetwegen ginge das klar 
Es gäbe aber schon noch mehr Kandidaten, die mitmachen könnten.



Martina H. schrieb:


> hmmh, schwer ist ja relativ. Die Mauselgabel wiegt irgendwas bei 500+, hat aber auch einen Carbonschaft und soll kein Gepäck schleppen. Von daher denke ich die 800gr. sind schon ok.


Ist definitiv voll ok. Was das Teil auch schon an Front-Wheely mit Gepäck durchmachen musste. Und ne gewichtstechnische Fliege bin ich ja auch nicht direkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (1. September 2019)




----------



## Aninaj (1. September 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Sorry, auf dem Foto ist einfach ein anderer Packsack am Harness befestigt. Davor hängt noch die Yakataga Dry Pocket. Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen.



 Wenn man es nicht weiß, schaut es nicht wie ein Packsack + Harness aus, sondern wir ein Teil (+ Zusatztasche). Finde diese Packsäcke irgendwie unpraktisch, wenn man öfter an die Sachen muss und warte noch auf einen Hersteller, der da mal was anderes designed


----------



## Martina H. (1. September 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> was anderes designed



...zum Beispiel?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. September 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Revelate Salty Roll mit Harness.


Uuuuuuuuh...kannst du den und Tasche zum treffen mitbringen, falls das nicht zuviel Umstände macht? Das würd ich mir gerne aus der Nähe angucken.


----------



## Aninaj (1. September 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...zum Beispiel?



Ja wenn ich das so genau wüßte  Irgendwas mit Reißverschluß vielleicht? Oder ner Klettklappe ...


----------



## Martina H. (1. September 2019)

... das Ding ist, dass die am besten sitzen, wenn sie ordentlich gestopft sind. Da sind Reissverschlüsse, bzw. Kletten wahrscheinlich schnell überfordert. Dazu kommt, dass sie wasserdicht sein sollen, da gibt es bei Reissverschlüssen/Kletten schnell Probleme. Was der Saltyroll fehlt ist, meiner Meinung nach, ein Ventil - das hilft beim Verschliessen/Stopfen doch sehr.


----------



## IndianaWalross (1. September 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... das Ding ist, dass die am besten sitzen, wenn sie ordentlich gestopft sind. Da sind Reissverschlüsse, bzw. Kletten wahrscheinlich schnell überfordert. Dazu kommt, dass sie wasserdicht sein sollen, da gibt es bei Reissverschlüssen/Kletten schnell Probleme. *Was der Saltyroll fehlt ist, meiner Meinung nach, ein Ventil - das hilft beim Verschliessen/Stopfen doch sehr.*



A-pi-du-ra > Handlebar Packs... die haben ebenso wie die Saddle Packs integrierte 3 Löchlein (hinten 3 je Seite). Die sind wasserdicht und zugleich Ventil um die Luft nach draussen loszuwerden.


----------



## lucie (1. September 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Uuuuuuuuh...kannst du den und Tasche zum treffen mitbringen, falls das nicht zuviel Umstände macht? Das würd ich mir gerne aus der Nähe angucken.



Versuche dran zu denken.


----------



## Martina H. (1. September 2019)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> A-pi-du-ra > Handlebar Packs



Jo, auch schon gesehen - sind interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (1. September 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Uuuuuuuuh...kannst du den und Tasche zum treffen mitbringen, falls das nicht zuviel Umstände macht? Das würd ich mir gerne aus der Nähe angucken.



...soll ich die Sweetroll auch mitbringen?


----------



## lucie (1. September 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ja wenn ich das so genau wüßte  Irgendwas mit Reißverschluß vielleicht? Oder ner Klettklappe ...



Custom?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. September 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...soll ich die Sweetroll auch mitbringen?


Eher nicht, ist nicht meine präferierte Lösung. Aber danke


----------



## Martina H. (1. September 2019)




----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. September 2019)




----------



## Martina H. (13. September 2019)

So, hat nun doch ein bisschen länger gedauert, aber nun ist die Marie (erstmal) fertig






... und dann noch mal im Reiseaufbau:





Ja, ich weiss: die Leitungen 

Aber die müssen erst noch so lang bleiben, weil ich noch nicht weiss, ob der Lenker bleiben kann. Zum Einen find ich die 16° Backsweep klasse, zum Anderen ist er mit 680mm eigentlich ein bisschen schmal. Leider hat der MTB Sq Lab 16° keinen Stretch - da müsste ich dann einen längeren Vorbau nehmen, möchte ich nicht. Naja, erst mal fahren und testen... Längerfristig werden noch andere Reifen kommen - die lagen noch rum und werden erst mal runtergefahren. Ach ja, und der Flaschenhalter fehlt noch - den hab ich bei dem ganzen Bestellwahn glatt vergessen 

Einzelteile habe ich diesmal nicht fotografiert. Wie schon geschrieben gibt es nur meine Standardlieblingsteile - haben sich eben bewährt. Aber wenn Ihr Fragen habt - gerne, immer her damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (20. September 2019)

Da ich letzte Woche mehr oder weniger an's Bett gefesselt war (möchte mal wissen, wer den Siff auf's Treffen geschleppt hat), konnte ich heute endlich mal eine kleine Ausfahrt machen. Was soll ich sagen?         

Ein paar Änderungen gab es noch:

Nach eingehender Studie der SQ Lab Seite festgestellt, dass es den Lenker mit 16° auch in Breiter und mit Stretch gibt: 740 mm, prima, bestellt, gefahren - jau, Klasse  (ja, @bikebecker, ich weiss, Ommalenker - aber ich bin ja schon älter, ich darf das  ).

Das montierte, noch rumliegende 26er Kettenblatt war doch schon zu runter - gegen ein neues 26er von Superstar getauscht - jetzt läuft der Antrieb sauber.

Leitungen gekürzt, Flaschenhalter montiert und Zurrbänder für den Träger rangetüdelt...und nun gibt es noch ein paar Bilder (ich kann es einfach nicht lassen  )





































... und der vollständigkeit Halber noch das Gewicht: knapp 11,5 kg


----------



## Bettina (20. September 2019)

Sehr schön geworden! 
Ich habe mich noch nicht ganz vom Treffen erholt


----------



## Martina H. (20. September 2019)

Danke - wir hängen auch noch ganz schön durch. Die Minirunde heute war eigentlich schon zu viel...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (20. September 2019)

Sooo schönes Bike 

Puh, hats also doch ein paar mehr dahingerafft, bin grade so halbwesg wieder fit und hab bißerl Schiss, dass mich der geplante Ausflug am Sonntag wieder zurückwirft. Dürfte aber hoffe ich über den Punkt hinaussein.


----------



## bikebecker (20. September 2019)

Hallo
@Martina H. Ich sagte "Rentnerlenker " nicht Omalenker, dann muss du aber auch die Hörnchen nach hinten montieren.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Martina H. (20. September 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Sooo schönes Bike
> 
> Puh, hats also doch ein paar mehr dahingerafft, bin grade so halbwesg wieder fit und hab bißerl Schiss, dass mich der geplante Ausflug am Sonntag wieder zurückwirft. Dürfte aber hoffe ich über den Punkt hinaussein.



Danke  - also Du auch? Müssen ja voll die Hammerviren gewesen sein 



bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> @Martina H. Ich sagte "Rentnerlenker " nicht Omalenker, dann muss du aber auch die Hörnchen nach hinten montieren.
> Gruß bikebecker



Nu warte mal ab, wahrscheinlich bin ich näher an Oma als am Rentner und wer weiss, auf was für Ideen ich noch komme


----------



## lucie (20. September 2019)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> @Martina H. Ich sagte "Rentnerlenker " nicht Omalenker, dann muss du aber auch die Hörnchen nach hinten montieren.
> Gruß bikebecker



Hab jetzt auch 'nen Omma-/Rentnerlenker.
Ersteres kann ich nicht werden, Letzteres ist noch soooooo lange hin...
Greife dem trotzdem schon einmal vor.


----------



## Lenka K. (21. September 2019)

Schönes Orange .

Fährst du die 2.8 Rekons mit Schlauch? Bei mir waren die wahnsinnig durchstichanfällig . Nach 4 Platten in 400km (hatte sonst mit Conti MK 2 RS 2.2 ungefähr 1 Platten alle 2-3 Jahre) flogen die runter.


----------



## lucie (22. September 2019)

Tubeless.

Fahre auch die Rekon, aber nur am VR, ebenfalls tubeless. Bisher ohne Probleme.


----------



## Martina H. (22. September 2019)

Danke 

Nein, ich fahr tubeless, von daher keine Probleme. Finde die Karkasse aber jetzt nicht sooooo dünn, da ist er Rocket Ron hinten sehr viel dünner - hält aber auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frolleinchen81 (23. Mai 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...habe da ja noch was über


 was ist das für ein mega cooler Rahmen?


----------



## Martina H. (23. Mai 2020)

Lapierre Edge plus


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (23. Mai 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Lapierre Edge plus


 Vielen Dank - komm mir schon vor wie ein Stalker, wer immer wieder luschert!


----------



## Martina H. (23. Mai 2020)




----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Juli 2020)

Ich gehe ja schon länger schwanger. Habe lange dagegen angekämpft, aber es hat nichts genutzt. Heute musste es raus. Also mal telefoniert und ein paar Emails versandt. Ist natürlich völliger Blödsinn. Überflüssig. Absoluter Quatsch. Irrational. Bescheuert. Gaga, aber sowas von......

Nur, British Racing Green + Extra Love orange hat schon was. Jetzt ist es raus, aber noch nicht da. Das werden harte Monate der Vorfreude, bis das Kleine bei Mama ist.

Wenn es mal nen Wettbewerb gibt wer die größte Meise hat, dann rechne ich mit einer guten Platzierung.


----------



## Martina H. (14. Juli 2020)

Geometron in xxs mit 200 mm Federweg, Rohloff und Trägerösen fürs Bikepacking


----------



## lucie (14. Juli 2020)

Ah, das wird es also. Inhalt ist dann orange. Hatte ich mir schon gedacht


----------



## scylla (14. Juli 2020)

Ein Mini Cooper?


----------



## Speedskater (14. Juli 2020)

Sind wir nicht alle bei dem GröMaZ-Award ganz weit vorne?

Das gibt wieder irgend so ein sackschweres Pinion Ding in XS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Juli 2020)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Sind wir nicht alle bei dem GröMaZ-Award ganz weit vorne?



Ja, es ist schon ein hartes Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen.



Speedskater schrieb:


> Das gibt wieder irgend so ein sackschweres Pinion Ding in XS.



Ziemlich nah dran, aber sackschwer, naja relativ. Jedenfalls ein paar Gramm leichter als das Argon.

Ich werfe mal ne 12 in den Raum.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (14. Juli 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Geometron in xxs mit 200 mm Federweg, Rohloff und Trägerösen fürs Bikepacking


Das kann ich @Ahija  dann doch nicht vorenthalten.


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Juli 2020)

linfer schrieb:


> Das kann ich @Ahija  dann doch nicht vorenthalten.



Nein, nein, nein. "Normaler" Federweg, nix Ösen oder unnötige Anbauteile. Wenn ich tatsächlich irgendwann damit Bikepacking betreiben will, dann nehme ich nen Rucksack. Und so ne extra leichte Hängematte mit Befestigungskram und im Mini-Packmaß habe ich schon.
Wobei, fürs Bikepacking ist das kleine Schwarze besser geeignet.


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Juli 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...aha, Starr, HT, ca. 12 kg



Die 12 bezog sich nicht auf die Radmasse. Ich betreibe doch keinen Leichtbau. Also nicht am Bike.


----------



## Martina H. (16. Juli 2020)

aha...



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Die 12 bezog sich nicht auf die Radmasse. Ich betreibe doch keinen Leichtbau. Also nicht am Bike.



OK



Speedskater schrieb:


> Das gibt wieder irgend so ein sackschweres Pinion Ding in XS.



...Du hast recht - sammeln wir jetzt für ein Shirt: Nicht lernfähig?


----------



## scylla (16. Juli 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hmm... Inwiefern ist das einfacher? Weil der Hinterbau da nicht so rumwippt? Krafttechnisch hätte ich jetzt erwartet, dass es mit einem Fully einfacher ist...



Ziehen wir lieber mal um statt die Galerie vollzuquatschen 

Ich finde es wie @lucie schon sagte mit dem HT kraftsparender beim Rumhampeln.
Außerdem ja, das rumfedern des Hinterbaus hat mich mehr genervt als dass es helfen würde in dem Terrain. Das Hinterrad von einem HT ist halt immer genau da wo man es erwartet und tut das, was man vermutet (nichts). Ein Fully hat da mehr so seinen eigenen Willen und der entspricht nicht immer meiner Erwartung. Außerdem hat das Last in stark verblocktem aber nicht so steilem Gelände für meinen Geschmack deutlich zu viel Bremseinfluss. Wenns steiler ist stört mich das nicht, da hänge ich sowieso quasi nur auf dem Vorderrad rum, aber da wo ich zentraler im Rad stehe hat es mich öfter mal genervt.
Bei den Vogesen Flachsteinfeldern musste ich außerdem viel mehr treten und rumhampeln um durchzukommen, mit dem HT halte ich da wesentlich besser die Geschwindigkeit und muss nur ab und an einen Pedalkick geben oder das Vorderrad pushen. Das Fully-Hinterrad läuft einfach an jede hochstehende Kante erst mal an (Raderhebungskurve nach vorne-oben) und raubt einem den Schwung, wo ein starres Heck  ohne viel Ferz über die Spitzen tanzt.

Ich weiß, hört sich wahrscheinlich bescheuert an ?‍♀️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (16. Juli 2020)

@Martina H., ich kenne unser Chaotenkind lange genug um zu wissen, dass ihr neues Spielzeug ein Getriebe (Pinion) und nicht unter 14 kg haben wird.


----------



## lucie (16. Juli 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich weiß, hört sich wahrscheinlich bescheuert an ?‍♀️



Nein. Ganz und gar nicht. Beschreibt auch meine Fahreindrücke Fully vs. HT ziemlich genau.


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Juli 2020)

Speedskater schrieb:


> @Martina H., ich kenne unser Chaotenkind lange genug um zu wissen, dass ihr neues Spielzeug ein Getriebe (Pinion) und nicht unter 14 kg haben wird.



Bingo!
Ich rechne so mit 15,7 kg. Ist massentechnisch schon ein Fortschritt. Argon liegt schließlich leicht über 16 kg. Wenn ich jetzt noch 800 g von meiner unnützen Körpermasse abnehme dann hat das Gesamtpaket 60,7 kg (und ich bin auf Wettkampfstand von vor....öhm, irgendwann letztes Jahrhundert). Wobei, nee, blöde Idee, es fehlt ja jetzt schon an ausreichender Hangabtriebskraft. Her mit Haribo und Kuchen!


----------



## lucie (16. Juli 2020)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> 15,7 kg



Wow, willst Du damit Kraftsport machen?

60,7kg - 15,7kg - Klamotten, Rucksack mit div. Inhalt = ???  

Du solltest tonnenweise Kuchen essen bei dem BMI!


----------



## Martina H. (16. Juli 2020)

Also, wenn Du uns nicht völlig verar.... ist klar, GröMaZ ist Deins  -  Thread kann zu, ich mach dann woanders weiter...


----------



## Speedskater (16. Juli 2020)

Es kämpft in der Gewichtsklasse von dem hier:




Und das Teil steckt schon einige Mishandlungen mit einem Systemgewicht von 100kg weg.


----------



## lucie (16. Juli 2020)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Es kämpft in der Gewichtsklasse von dem hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da nimmt aber das Verhältnis Körpergewicht/Bike eine recht gesunde Dimension ein.
Aber jedem Tierchen...


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Juli 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> 60,7kg - 15,7kg - Klamotten, Rucksack mit div. Inhalt = ???



Nein, nein. Fahrermasse unter der Dusche und auf 45 kg/6% runter. Rucksack und Klamotten kommen noch drauf. Das sind die Variablen. Winter, Sommer, viel Geraffel im Rucksack, oder weniger. Keine Ahnung, sind vielleicht so 6 kg, ich wiege den Kram nicht (habe ja auch keine Waage, das Bike wird beim Schrauber des Vertrauens gewogen und der Fahrer bei der regelmäßigen sportmed. Untersuchung vermessen und gewogen).

Momentan hat die Systemmasse ohne die Variablen ein knappes kg mehr. Sport-Doc sagt, der Fahrer liegt derzeit bei knapp 46 kg/8%. Das wäre für ne ältere Dame mehr als ok.

@Speedskater:
Ich kann mich an die bergauf Schiebe-/Tragepassage letztes Jahr erinnern. Auf dem Weg vom Altissimo zum Navene. Ich hatte nicht das Gefühl, da mit der Masse des Argon überfordert gewesen zu sein. Passte schon.


----------



## Speedskater (18. Juli 2020)

Du meins den 650er vom Altissimo runter, das ist auch keine Herausforderung.
Hier ist man froh um jedes Gramm das man nicht da hoch wuchten muss.


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Juli 2020)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Du meins den 650er vom Altissimo runter, das ist auch keine Herausforderung.
> Hier ist man froh um jedes Gramm das man nicht da hoch wuchten muss.



Nee, hoch. Als wir schon vom 650er runter und auf einer offiziellen MTB-Strecke gelandet waren. Mitten im Nirgendwo, in der "verkehrten" Richtung. In der ausgeschilderten Richtung, also runter, bestimmt ganz witzig, dort hochzufahren, nicht möglich. Wir waren zu dritt und trennten uns später am Einstieg zum Navene. Schon verdrängt, was?

An Bike-Bergsteigen auf dem AX kann ich mich auch noch gut erinnern. Ich plane dergleichen nicht mehr, von daher brauche ich mir um Radgewichte keinen großen Kopf  machen. Das AM damals hatte übrigens 14,5 kg und mein Rucksack 12 kg. Und geschwächelt hatte unser Küken mit dem leichtesten Bike.
Und falls ich doch noch mal auf den Gedanken kommen sollte einen AX zu fahren, dann packe ich einfach weniger Kram in meinen Rucksack und schon ist das Ganze wieder ausgeglichen. Oder fahre nicht mit Irren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (19. Juli 2020)

... ohne Euch jetzt irgendwie zu Nahe treten zu wollen: würde es Euch was ausmachen Euer Geplänkel in einen anderen Thread zu verlegen?


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Juli 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... ohne Euch jetzt irgendwie zu Nahe treten zu wollen: würde es Euch was ausmachen Euer Geplänkel in einen anderen Thread zu verlegen?



Nee, ist aber freundschaftliches Geplänkel. Wir hatten letztes Jahr über verschiedene Bikeoptionen gesprochen, deswegen.


----------



## Martina H. (25. Juli 2020)

tadaaa, da isser wieder: der grüne Hintergrund...






...Ihr wisst, was das heisst?


----------



## Deleted 479645 (25. Juli 2020)

Du hast das Handtuch gewaschen?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Juli 2020)

Du kannst doch meinen professionellen Greenscreen nicht einfach so Handtuch nennen


----------



## Martina H. (26. Juli 2020)

... könnt natürlich auch sein, dass es einfach weitergeht mit Kokolores





Quatsch mit Sosse Directors Cut


----------



## WarriorPrincess (26. Juli 2020)

Fährst du eigentlich auch oder schraubst du nur? 

(Ich find grad nichtmal die Zeit zum notwendigen Mantelwechsel und Bremsenersatz. Blödes gutes Wetter - ständig muss man fahren. Heut regnet's endlich mal ein bisschen und ich kann das in Angriff nehmen.)


----------



## Martina H. (26. Juli 2020)

...nene, gefahren wird natürlich auch, (unter anderm) deswegen kommen ja auch die blöden Ideen 

Aber Du hast natürlich recht - schrauben geht immer  (und wir kommen dieses Jahr zwar viel zum Fahren, aber "richtiges Mountainbiken" ist selten - Minna ist dieses Jahr noch das am wenigsten bewegte Bike)


----------



## Deleted 454842 (26. Juli 2020)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Blödes gutes Wetter - ständig muss man fahren.


Ich fürchte, ich werde nächste Woche meine üblichen Vorsätze brechen und doch ne Runde vor der jeweiligen Spätschicht drehen. Wäre sonst einfach ne Schande.


@   Green Screen

11fach wäre nix mehr für mich (sofern ich mich nicht verzählt hab). Bin gespannt, was da noch kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (26. Juli 2020)

linfer schrieb:


> 11fach wäre nix mehr für mich



Aber 12-fach?


----------



## Martina H. (26. Juli 2020)

...es bleibt (richtig gesehen @linfer) bei 11-fach. Zum Einen hatte ich die Kassette günstig bei den Kleinanzeigen geschnappt, zum Anderen macht (für mich) 12fach so lange keinen Sinn, bis ich beim Bergabfahren nicht die Finger von den Bremsen lassen kann und solange ich beim Bergauffahren nicht die letzte bin...mir reicht's...

OK, hier soll dat Zeuch dran:





... in Kombination mit denen hier





ergibt das einen (relativ) leichten Laufradsatz mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 3640gr.


----------



## Aninaj (26. Juli 2020)

Details! Wann kommen wir zu den wichtigen Punkten???


----------



## Deleted 454842 (26. Juli 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Aber 12-fach?


 

Wobei pauschal anti 11fach Quatsch ist, ich mag mein 2x11 am Canyon. Und am Zero hab ich halt auch das 32erBlatt, 30 oder 28 wäre sinnvoll.
Bin aber ziemlich sicher, dass die Kombi aus 30er Blatt und 12fach der Grund ist, warum ich mir in den letzten Monaten so ne abartige Bergauffitness angeeignet hab. Macht aktuell schon Spaß. Das Zero wird definitiv umgerüstet.


----------



## Martina H. (26. Juli 2020)

linfer schrieb:


> Bin aber ziemlich sicher, dass die Kombi aus 30er Blatt und 12fach der Grund ist, warum ich mir in den letzten Monaten so ne abartige Bergauffitness angeeignet hab.



Könnt natürlich auch sein, dass das daran liegt, dass Du viel fährst und die Sache mit dem Hänger tut ihr übriges 



Aninaj schrieb:


> Details! Wann kommen wir zu den wichtigen Punkten???



Endlich fragt mal jemand 

Aaaaalso, dann hol ich mal ein bisschen aus: Ich war schon länger am überlegen in die Marie zum Ausprobieren mal ein 29er Vorderrad zu hängen. Bin aber immer wieder davon abgekommen, weils ja eigentlich völliger Quatsch ist - ich liebe meine Semifatten  Und trotzdem - ihr kennt das ja  - einmal so ein Floh im Hirn...

Dann kam der Miriquidi - hat schon Spass gemacht, damit aber auch die Überlegung: hmmm, mit einem leichter laufenden 29er Laufradsatz, schon auch mit etwas dickeren Reifen, bischen auf's Gewicht achten, auf solchen Strecken - hmmmh, hätte schon was...

Gut, nun habe ich ja Mausel (ist ja ein 29er), aber mit der Geo? Okeyyy, kann man machen, muss aber keinen Spass machen (der Lenkwinkel bspw. ist steiler als bei Sausel von @lucie). Ausserdem, mit Gepäck - geht ja - aber, wenn man einmal die Sache mit dem Träger hatte (soooooo einfach: Rolle drauf, festschnallen - fertig) und die Packsäcke an der Gabel - nee, dass ist so viel einfacher, als alles an Mausel unterzubringen.

So, dass in Kombination mit dem Hirnfurz...Kassette hatte ich ja wie erwähnt mal als Ersatz günstig bei Kleinanzeigen geschnappt, 180er Scheibe lag auch rum - ist ja schon die halbe Miete. LRS bestellt, Reifen dazu, 160er Scheibe - feddsch...

Blieb die Frage, ob der Rahmen die 29 x 2.4 schluckt, bei der Gabel ist es ja kein Problem, da gehen ja sogar 3.0er rein...

Was soll ich sagen? Passt  - sogar mit Schlammpackungsplatz (will mich nicht zuweit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber da sollten sogar 2.6er passen) - aber ich wollte ja auch ein bisschen Gewicht sparen.

Hier mal Bilder zum Vergleich


----------



## Deleted 454842 (26. Juli 2020)

Saucool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (26. Juli 2020)

Dann mal noch ein paar Fakten

Der "alte" Laufradsatz (27.5 mit 35er Felgen) wiegt 4270gr - der Neue (29 mit 27,5er Felgen) 3640gr (nackig 1580)  ==> mal auf die Schnelle 630gr. gespart

Die beiden Reifen (Wolfpack Speed 29 x 2.4) wiegen exakt das gleiche, s. o. ==> das hatte ich noch nie. Ich hab mal bei gleichen Schwalbe Reifen 100gr Unterschied gehabt

Tretlagerhöhe ist von 30,7 auf 31,8 gestiegen - nach der ersten Probefahrt stört mich das nicht.

Erstes Proberollern: Treppe runter war schon ein deutlicher Unterschied, nicht so "rumpelig". Besseres Überrollverhalten? Hmmmh, hab ich jetzt bei kleineren Wurzeln nicht so bemerkt. Da bin ich wahrscheinlich vom dicken 2.8er und 3.0er mit wenig Luftdruck verwöhnt, die saugen kleinere Hindernisse förmlich auf. Evtl. muss ich aber mit dem Luftdruck auch noch ein wenig spielen, das Gleiche gilt für Hinten. Den Gewichtsunterschied bilde ich mir ein deutlich zu merken, ich kann schon besser beschleunigen. Den grössten Unterschied merke ich beim schnellen Laufen lassen: wow, wenn die erstmal unterwegs sind - geil 
Der erste Eindruck ist jedenfalls schon mal positiv.

Ob sich das Experiment gelohnt hat, kann ich natürlich erst sagen, wenn wir mal wieder unterwegs sind - we will see


----------



## Aninaj (26. Juli 2020)

Was passiert jetzt mit der grauen Maus?


----------



## lucie (26. Juli 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Was passiert jetzt mit der grauen Maus?



Bleibt grau.


----------



## Aninaj (26. Juli 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> Bleibt grau.



Klingt nur ein bißchen so, als wenn dein neuer orangener Superflitzer die Daseinsberechtigung von Mausel etwas in Frage stellt. Aber das wird sicher auch die Zeit zeigen...


----------



## Martina H. (26. Juli 2020)

Ganz sicher nicht - Mausel fahr ich einfach zu gerne. Zum Einen ist sie mein Arbeitsradel, zum Anderen fahr ich damit mehr oder weniger schnelle Strassenrunden, oder aber auch kleinere Ausflüge am Fluss entlang. Nicht umsonst ist sie das Bike, dass dieses Jahr die meisten KM gefressen hat.

Aber ich würde mit ihr eben nicht so Sachen wie den Miriquidi fahren wollen. Das ist mir die Marie lieber. Einmal wegen der Möglichkeit der Gepäckmitnahme und nicht zuletzt wegen des Komforts den der 3.0er bietet. Allerdings ist die Fuhre doch ein wenig ich sag mal: behäbig. Das stört mich auf normalen Tagestouren nicht. Bei so 2000 HM am Tag und das womöglich an mehreren Tagen, sieht das anders aus - ob das mit den 29ern so wird, wie ich mir das vorstelle muss ich eben erst mal erfahren.


----------



## Aninaj (26. Juli 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Ganz sicher nicht - Mausel fahr ich einfach zu gerne. Zum Einen ist sie mein Arbeitsradel, zum Anderen fahr ich damit mehr oder weniger schnelle Strassenrunden, oder aber auch kleinere Ausflüge am Fluss entlang. Nicht umsonst ist sie das Bike, dass dieses Jahr die meisten KM gefressen hat.
> 
> Aber ich würde mit ihr eben nicht so Sachen wie den Miriquidi fahren wollen. Das ist mir die Marie lieber. Einmal wegen der Möglichkeit der Gepäckmitnahme und nicht zuletzt wegen des Komforts den der 3.0er bietet. Allerdings ist die Fuhre doch ein wenig ich sag mal: behäbig. Das stört mich auf normalen Tagestouren nicht. Bei so 2000 HM am Tag und das womöglich an mehreren Tagen, sieht das anders aus - ob das mit den 29ern so wird, wie ich mir das vorstelle muss ich eben erst mal erfahren.



Ah okay. Dann doch eher was gaaaaaanz anderes


----------



## scylla (28. Juli 2020)

Du wirst doch nicht etwa noch zum 29er-Fan, Martina?


----------



## Deleted 479645 (28. Juli 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...Mausel, Marie, Minna...


Ok, ich komm nich mehr mit.
Mausel is der Titanhobel? Im Fotoalbum heißt der aber Minna


----------



## Aninaj (28. Juli 2020)

BlackSpider schrieb:


> Ok, ich komm nich mehr mit.
> Mausel is der Titanhobel? Im Fotoalbum heißt der aber Minna



Neee, Mausel is so ne graue Maus:


----------



## Deleted 479645 (28. Juli 2020)

Logisch! Wie konnte ich auch davon ausgehen, dass zwei Bikes reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (28. Juli 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Du wirst doch nicht etwa noch zum 29er-Fan, Martina?



... kommt - wie immer - drauf an  Die Marie ist ja der Reisegepäckesel - mit ihr fahren wir unsere Gepäcktouren, sprich Waldautobahn mit dem ein oder anderen leichten Trail. Der 29er Satz ist ein Experiment, ob sich das so ausgeht muss erst noch erfahren werden, ist ja noch ganz neu . Die zusätzlich Option wäre dann noch Mullet - allerdings mit Geoänderung. Wenn es garnichts ist, kommt er eben wieder weg - dafür bin ich mit dem 27.5+ Setup einfach zu zufrieden. Für's "richtige" Mountainbiken wird es ganz sicher kein 29 - für Sachen, die für mich schwierig sind, will ich die grossen Räder nicht...



BlackSpider schrieb:


> Ok, ich komm nich mehr mit.
> Mausel is der Titanhobel? Im Fotoalbum heißt der aber Minna



 - ist ja auch nur für regelmässige Mitleser zu durchschauen

Mausel - StadtArbeitsGrundlageReiseohneTrailsFunBike
Marie - GeländeGepäckGaudiMiriquidiBike
Minna - LuxusDesignSpassCustomTrailStolzwieOskarBikezumrichtigenMountainbiken
Martina - ich

Fotoalbum müsste ich mal wieder aufräumen


----------



## bikebecker (28. Juli 2020)

Hallo
Bä, so dünne Würstchen auf den Felgen, hat dich die Bikeindustriemafia mit ihren 29er doch erreicht. Wenn 29er dann doch bitte als Plus.?




Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Martina H. (28. Juli 2020)

Schrittlänge<Reifendurchmesser - ...so kleine Kettenblätter das ich die vernünftig bewegen kann gibt es nicht


----------



## lucie (28. Juli 2020)

29 3.0er wären schon lustig, setzt aber noch weiteres Längenwachstum voraus. Das ist in unserem Alter eher schon abgeschlossen und kehrt sich in Größenschrumpfung um. Es lebe 26 Zoll, später beim Rollator wird's noch kleiner.


----------



## Mausoline (28. Juli 2020)

zum Glück stand ich nicht daneben


----------



## ollo (29. Juli 2020)

lucie schrieb:


> 29 3.0er wären schon lustig, setzt aber noch weiteres Längenwachstum voraus. Das ist in unserem Alter eher schon abgeschlossen und kehrt sich in Größenschrumpfung um. Es lebe 26 Zoll, *später beim Rollator wird's noch kleiner. *




vorausgesetzt das Rollatormarketing verpennt den Anschluss und geht nicht den selben weg wie die Bikeindustrie und macht dem geneigten User-in klar, das 26, 27,5 oder  29 Zoll besser die Bordtsteinkanten überrollt   .... sorry für das hier reingeschreibsel


----------



## Martina H. (29. Juli 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> zum Glück stand ich nicht daneben



... drüber hättest Du auch nicht stehen können  



ollo schrieb:


> ... sorry für das hier reingeschreibsel



Bist immer herzlich willkommen - hast ja auch gute Tips parat, siehe Lenker für Mausel, oder auch Wolfpack


----------



## ollo (29. Juli 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ..
> Bist immer herzlich willkommen - hast ja auch gute Tips parat, siehe Lenker für Mausel, oder auch Wolfpack



.... gibt es hier eigentlich keinen Smiley mit Rotwein Gläsern , ne ne ne ,

by the way habt ihr die Wolfpack mal gefahren? Für mich der beste Mix aus allen bisherigen Reifen, mal sehen was die Chefin von dit janze hier sagt, wenn ihr Alutech neue Pneus drauf hat.  .


----------



## ollo (29. Juli 2020)

ah gerade erst gesehen, die sind ja schon montiert, gefällt mir sehr gut Dein 29ner  und bin gespannt ob dir die Wolfpack gefallen (Komfort, Gripp und Rollverhalten), selbst der Enduro Reifen rollen sehr gut obwohl der garnicht danach aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (29. Juli 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... drüber hättest Du auch nicht stehen können   ...




Eigentlich sollte man mal ein Foto machen  für die, die meinen mit 70 SL ein 29er fahren zu wollen


----------



## Martina H. (30. Juli 2020)

...jep, wär gut - nur zur Info: die Bilder sind 29 x 3.0 an 79 und 82er Schrittlänge


----------



## Martina H. (9. August 2020)

War eine Schai...Idee - kommen eben von einer knappen 30kmderHitzeausweichrour zurück - ich hätte es nie tun dürfen und: eigentlich hätte ich es ja wissen müssen...


----------



## ollo (9. August 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> War eine Schai...Idee - kommen eben von einer knappen 30kmderHitzeausweichrour zurück - ich hätte es nie tun dürfen und: eigentlich hätte ich es ja wissen müssen...



wer es nicht ausprobiert sammelt keine Erfahrungen


----------



## Martina H. (9. August 2020)

...na, dann löse ich mal.

Die Idee an sich war schon gut (ich habe ja generell gute Ideen  ). Was schai... war, war die Idee auf der letzten kleinen Gepäcktour meine bessere Hälfte proberollen zu lassen  . Nachdem ich nämlich schön zügig dahingerollt bin und sie das Gefühl hatte doch was tun zu müssen um dranzubleiben (ja, meine Liebe so geht es mir immer!), hat sie sich doch einfach den gleichen Satz auch gekauft  . So, der ganze Vorteil wieder dahin und ich konnte heute auf der Runde wieder zusehen, wie ich hinterherkomme  - also alles wieder beim Alten  

Der Hammer ist, dass sie mit dieser Konfiguration fast 1 Kilo spart - ok, wer das nicht merkt, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen ?

Also, ich (wir) denken, dass wir für den geplanten Einsatzbereich hier eine gute Entscheidung getroffen haben . Die grossen Rader rollen gut voran, das Bike wird dadurch nicht träger, die WP Speed und der Gewichtsverlust tun natürlich ihr übriges.





Soweit also alles gut - ich hätte sie nur nicht fahren lassen dürfen


----------



## ollo (10. August 2020)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...na, dann löse ich mal.
> 
> Die Idee an sich war schon gut (ich habe ja generell gute Ideen  ). Was schai... war, war die Idee auf der letzten kleinen Gepäcktour meine bessere Hälfte proberollen zu lassen  . Nachdem ich nämlich schön zügig dahingerollt bin und sie das Gefühl hatte doch was tun zu müssen um dranzubleiben (ja, meine Liebe so geht es mir immer!), hat sie sich doch einfach den gleichen Satz auch gekauft  . So, der ganze Vorteil wieder dahin und ich konnte heute auf der Runde wieder zusehen, wie ich hinterherkomme  - also alles wieder beim Alten
> 
> ...



wie konntest Du nur tztztz, das Wundersame mehr an Speed einfach so preisgeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Dezember 2020)

So, der Quatsch geht weiter....

Das kleine Grüne ist fertig, weilt aber noch in der Aufzuchtstation. Da ich leider derzeit etwas mehr als sonst angeschlagen bin, ist abholen (und selber schrauben sowieso) nicht drin. So alles glatt läuft, hole ich das Kleine dann Mitte Januar zu den anderen ins neue Heim. Dort darf es dann erst einmal im Wohnzimmer residieren, bis es wärmer wird und der Doc sein ok gibt, dass ich, zumindest bergab, fahren darf. Hochwärts ist definitiv vorbei, aber das hat mir eh nicht so wirklich Spass gemacht.

Aaaaber....., der an der Aufzucht maßgeblich Beteiligte hat heute Fotos geschickt. Das fröhliche Raten kann also in die nächste Runde gehen.

Zu einfach soll es ja nicht sein:




Ok, vielleicht ein bisschen mehr...




Naaa?


----------



## Votec Tox (16. Dezember 2020)

Ein Nicolai mit ODI Griffen und Wasserbremse?
(Jedenfalls sind großzügige Aluschweißnähte zu erkennen)


----------



## Speedskater (16. Dezember 2020)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich nicht mitspielen darf, weil ich eh weiß was es ist, aber wenn Du Hilfe brauchst um das Teil früher ab zu holen, stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.

Da hätte man so einen schönen Adventskalender mit Ratespiel draus machen können.


----------



## Aninaj (16. Dezember 2020)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> der Doc sein ok gibt, dass ich, zumindest bergab, fahren darf. Hochwärts ist definitiv vorbei, aber das hat mir eh nicht so wirklich Spass gemacht.


Und was spricht gegen ein Bike mit Unterstützung? Weil, um runter zu fahren, musst du ja doch irgendwie hoch kommen. Und wo genau der Motor da die Leistung zum hoch kommen erbringt ist doch dann wirklich zweitrangig, oder? Ist der Motor am Bike, bist du wenigstens maximal flexibel.

Ansonsten tippe ich auch mal auf Nicolai


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Dezember 2020)

Nicolai stimmt schon mal. Ohne Motor, weil, erstens wird es in Zukunft auf Lift,  Shuttle, oder auf bergauf spazieren gehen mit Rad hinauslaufen. Ist ok, mich hetzt ja keiner. Da werden die "Touren" halt kürzer. Zweitens, ich hatte es bestellt, als das mit dem Bergauffahren noch ging. Drittens, Motor nein, nein, nein. Muss es ja daheim auch die Treppe hochtragen. Bis 16 kg ist ok, 24 kg sind es nicht (mehr). Hätte das Ganze noch stoppen können, als es im Oktober gesundheitlich eskalierte, aber ich bin stur.

Nächstes Türchen:




@Speedskater:
Vielen Dank, aber ich habe jetzt den 16.1.2021 für die Abholung "ausgemacht". Guru soll nicht wegen mir seinen "Weihnachtsurlaub" unterbrechen. Der hatte genug Stress in diesem Jahr. Nicht nur wegen mir, generell halt. Und ja, Wissende sind beim spielen raus.

Wenn es keiner errät, das letzte Türchen wird am 24. geöffnet. Ist ja auch mein Weihnachtsgeschenk.


----------



## Bettina (17. Dezember 2020)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Bis 16 kg ist ok,


Hab ich mir gedacht, du wolltest ja mal was leichtes! Ich drück die Daumen, dass es viel Spaß damit gibt - nach dem 16.1.


----------



## scylla (18. Dezember 2020)

Ich weiß es, ich weiß es!
Es wird ein Nicolai in british racing green mit orangen Details 

Hmmm, Stummelvorbau, also was bergablastigeres, oder mit geolution Geometrie.
Leicht... also ein Hardtail? Wobei ein Argon hast du ja bereits. Also Hardtail wieder raus. Ein Saturn vielleicht?

Erst mal gute Besserung und ich drück die Daumen, dass es gesundheitlich wieder bergauf geht und du viel Spaß hast mit dem Neuen!


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Dezember 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich weiß es, ich weiß es!
> Es wird ein Nicolai in british racing green mit orangen Details
> 
> Hmmm, Stummelvorbau, also was bergablastigeres, oder mit geolution Geometrie.
> ...



1. Jaaaa...

2. Bergablastig, auch ja. Geolution nein, aber wieder Maßanfertigung in der Größe "Zwerg". Auch deshalb sind Ebikes bei mir grundsätzlich raus. Wenn Rahmen passt, dann ist zu wenig Federweg übrig, wenn genug Federweg, dann ist der Rahmen zu groß. Und zu allem Überfluss finde ich persönlich diese geschwungenen Ober- und Unterrohre häßlich.
Saturn, nein.

3. Danke, habe gerade meine Drogen eingepfiffen, gebe es zwar ungerne zu, aber es geht nicht ohne.

Ich denke, ich mache es etwas einfacher und liefere dabei weitere Argumente, warum nix Ebike.


----------



## Aninaj (18. Dezember 2020)

Natürlich, ein Piniongetriebe mit Riemen  Bin sowas ja noch nie gefahren. Fände ich ja schon mal spannend.


----------



## Flohmanti (18. Dezember 2020)

Nabend zusammen.

Ich habe den passenden Soundtrack zum Fahrrad, bzw. für all diejenigen, die sich VOR DEM KAUF nicht zwischen Grün und Blau entschieden können 😂:

"Fahrrad" von Sheef.

(Die Spotify Verlinkung hat eben nicht geklappt. Hüstel).

Viel Spaß mit der neuen Rakete! Bin gespannt auf weitere Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Dezember 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Natürlich, ein Piniongetriebe mit Riemen  Bin sowas ja noch nie gefahren. Fände ich ja schon mal spannend.



Richtig. Kommt Zeit, kommt hoffentlich Ladies-Treffen, oder vielleicht Beerfelden. Da nehme ich es ja mit. Ist halt ein wenig klein für dich, aber zum testen sollte es reichen.

Nächstes Türchen:





Also jetzt wird es wirklich einfach.

Ich reihe mich schon mal ein für den "größte-Meise-aller-Zeiten-Award".


----------



## Aninaj (19. Dezember 2020)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich reihe mich schon mal ein für den "größte-Meise-aller-Zeiten-Award".


Ein Argon? 🧐


----------



## Bettina (19. Dezember 2020)

Vergleich zwischen Pinion und Rohloff 
Wann war noch mal das Ladies Treffen


----------



## Mausoline (19. Dezember 2020)

Bettina schrieb:


> Vergleich zwischen Pinion und Rohloff
> Wann war noch mal das Ladies Treffen



Zeitvorschläge für das diesjährige Nachholen bitte in den entsprechenden Threads


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Dezember 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ein Argon? 🧐



Hihihi. Und @scylla war auch schon dicht dran.

Ok, also, es gab vor längerer Zeit ein Argon, genannt Argon Primero.


Das wohnte bei einer älteren Wetterhexe. Es war glücklich und zufrieden, wurde ausreichend und artgerecht Gassi geführt und hatte sogar einen kleinen Wolf als Freund.


Irgendwann fiel dem Argon Primero auf den Ausfahrten auf, dass es da viele andere Bikes gab, die einander ähnelten. Nur sah es keines, das ihm ähnlich war. Da wurde es traurig, es fragte sich, ob es das einzige seiner Art war.
Die Wetterhexe merkte, dass etwas nicht stimmte. Und so flog sie auf ihrem virtuellen Besen zum Chef der Argonherde um zu fragen, ob er vielleicht einen passenden Partner für das traurige Argon Primero hätte. Der Chef versprach mal nachzusehen und es fand sich tatsächlich ein junges Argon, dass, sobald es volljährig geworden, bereit war, die Reise zu dem traurigen Argon Primero anzutreten.

Und so wird Argon Primero demnächst mit Argon Secondo einen passenden Partner erhalten und sie werden zusammen mit dem kleinen Wolf glücklich sein, bis an ihr Lebensende.




Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind....

Und die tatsächliche Begründung, wobei, seit wann braucht man eigentlich eine für ein neues Bike?
Na, egal, seit ich Argon Primero habe, will (und habe) ich kein Fully mehr. Aber ne Rückfallebene wäre nicht schlecht, wenn mal was sein sollte und man Ersatzbrocken nicht schnell genug bekommt. Und außerdem ist ein Mullet schon was anderes, P1/12 statt 1/18 auch und ich wollte schon länger was grünes.


----------



## scylla (20. Dezember 2020)

Ohne einen Knall wäre das Leben doch nur halb so schön 
Eine andere Farbe finde ich einen perfekten Grund, und hübsch ist sie auch noch. Außerdem: Mullet rulez 

Aber was P1/12 und 1/18 heißt musst du jetzt nochmal erklären, ich steh auf der Leitung ...


----------



## Speedskater (20. Dezember 2020)

P steht für Pinion P Serie das sind die mit dem gefrästen Gehäuse, es gibt auch noch die C Serie das ist die "billig Variante" mit einem Alu Druckguss Gehäuse.
P1.18  hat 18 Gänge 636% Spreizung und P1.12 hat 12 Gänge und 600% Spreizung.


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Dezember 2020)

.


----------



## Cycliste17 (21. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt verstehe ich die Frauen..... Danke!👍😊


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (26. Februar 2021)

... so, bin dann mal hierher umgezogen - möchte drüben nicht alles zuspammen.

Aaaaaaalso, tja, wo fang ich an? Lockdownlangeweile? Spinnerei? Vollmeise am Band?

Ursprünglich hatte ich die Idee ein Carbongravelavelalternativracetwentyninerleichtbauteil aufzubauen - muss ja irgendwie hinter meiner besseren Hälfte herkommen. Nur wohin damit? Mausel aussortieren? Und mit was fahr ich dann zur Arbeit? Mit DEM Bike dann sicher nicht.

Naja, hin- und herüberlegt, schlaflose Nächte, Diskussionen ohne Ende - ihr kennt das ja...

Schlussendlich: nee, lass das bringt eh' nix und mit dem was ich habe bin du ja eigentlich mehr als zufrieden: einmal vernünftig sein 

, klappt nicht, weil, da war ja irgendwie so eine Bemerkung ala: also wenn, dann wurde ja nur ein xxx Sinn machen und

Pling 💡

...da war doch so ein Hübsches, hat mir doch sofort gefallen, aber, hmmmh...

Teile hab ich ja (weiss auch nicht, wo die immer alle herkommen ), also nur den Rahmen, ja aber...

OK, mit einem Händler in Kontakt getreten, handelseinig geworden, (Rahmenkit) bestellt, bezahlt - nächsten Tag der Händler so: sorry, bekomm den Rahmen nicht, muss stornieren

Ich so: Raaaaaaaaahhhhhh - warum immer ich? 

Nächste schlaflose Nacht, mit einem anderen Händler (der, mit dem ich auch schon verhandelt  hatte) telefoniert, gutes Angebot für Komplettrad, also zugeschlagen - muss ja mal ein Ende haben!

Tja, da kamen dann 2 Pakete


----------



## Speedskater (26. Februar 2021)

auspacken, los auspacken, und Bilder machen......wir wollen Bilder sehn.


----------



## Cycliste17 (26. Februar 2021)

Sieht man doch außen auf dem Karton was drin ist.


----------



## seblubb (26. Februar 2021)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Sieht man doch außen auf dem Karton was drin ist.


Junge du kannst echt ne Spaßbremse sein  



Martina H. schrieb:


> ... so, bin dann mal hierher umgezogen - möchte drüben nicht alles zuspammen.
> 
> Aaaaaaalso, tja, wo fang ich an? Lockdownlangeweile? Spinnerei? Vollmeise am Band?
> 
> ...


im hinteren Kaerton ist offensichtlich eine 165er Kurbel mit 376er Kettenblatt


----------



## scylla (26. Februar 2021)

Die eine kauft ein Muli-Enduro zum Arbeitspendeln, die nächste ein Carbon-Fully als Gravelbike. Na ne, is klar. Jetzt drehen sie alle am Rad. Weitermachen


----------



## Martina H. (26. Februar 2021)

Speedskater schrieb:


> auspacken, los auspacken, und Bilder machen......wir wollen Bilder sehn.


...jaaaaa, kommt doch 


Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Sieht man doch außen auf dem Karton was drin ist.





seblubb schrieb:


> Junge du kannst echt ne Spaßbremse sein





Eek schrieb:


> Sooo isses
> Anhang anzeigen 1215953 XO1


Petze   - also, nur das keine Diskussionen aufkommen: die X01 Variante isset nich


scylla schrieb:


> Die eine kauft ein Muli-Enduro zum Arbeitspendeln, die nächste ein Carbon-Fully als Gravelbike. Na ne, is klar. Jetzt drehen sie alle am Rad. Weitermachen


neeee, Gravelkiste ist doch gestorben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (26. Februar 2021)

gut, die anwesenden Herren haben es verraten:



Bild nicht von mir


----------



## Martina H. (26. Februar 2021)

...ich will Euch jetzt nicht mit Bildern langweilen , raus aus dem Karton










und zack aufgebaut.

Das ist der Stand der Dinge,







Cockpit ist noch Platzhalter. Ich warte noch auf den Lenker, der sollte heute eintrudeln.

(bisschen rotstichig, aber so sieht man wenigstens die pörpel Knöppe  )


----------



## seblubb (26. Februar 2021)

Da wird nicht lang rumgeschnackt sondern z'amgesteckt 

Kühle Kiste


----------



## WarriorPrincess (26. Februar 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Die eine kauft ein Muli-Enduro zum Arbeitspendeln, die nächste ein Carbon-Fully als Gravelbike. Na ne, is klar. Jetzt drehen sie alle am Rad. Weitermachen


Ich tu ja im Moment nicht arbeitspendeln, bin ja im Distanzunterricht und der Stundenplan gibt's dieses Schuljahr eh nicht her (meist 1. Stunde Unterrichtsbeginn bei 30km Schotter und Asphalt mit 150hm einfach - und nein, E kommt nicht in Frage).
Bin aber offen für Input in Richtung Hardtail oder anderes Arbeitspendel-irgendwas 🤪


----------



## Cycliste17 (26. Februar 2021)

Ist doch ein feines Radl.


----------



## scylla (26. Februar 2021)

Das ist in der Tat ein sehr schickes Gerät, Glückwunsch 
Welche Größe hast du genommen, S oder M?


----------



## Speedskater (26. Februar 2021)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Da hätte man so einen schönen Weihnachtskalender mit Ratespiel draus machen können.


----------



## seblubb (26. Februar 2021)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Da hätte man so einen schönen Weihnachtskalender mit Ratespiel draus machen können.


ist ja quasi um die Ecke. die Schokoweihnachtshasen stehen auch schon im Regal direkt neben den Lebkucheneiern


----------



## Speedskater (26. Februar 2021)

Stimmt das wäre dann wohl eher ein Osterkalender geworden.


----------



## lucie (26. Februar 2021)

Jetzt bin ich wieder im Zugzwang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (26. Februar 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Da wird nicht lang rumgeschnackt sondern z'amgesteckt
> 
> Kühle Kiste


Danke 


Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Ist doch ein feines Radl.


Seh ich auch so 


scylla schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat ein sehr schickes Gerät, Glückwunsch
> Welche Größe hast du genommen, S oder M?


Danke - ist ein S


Speedskater schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> Da hätte man so einen schönen Weihnachtskalender mit Ratespiel draus machen können.


Danke, so lange wollte ich nicht warten 


lucie schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich wieder im Zugzwang.


neee, lass mal


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Februar 2021)

Ok, Knöpfle ist in Natura kleiner als woanders vermutet. Schön isses. Es wird Frühling und die Meisen werden immer aktiver.


----------



## Mausoline (26. Februar 2021)

Diese Farben hätt ich dir gar nicht zugetraut  

Da bin ich mal gespannt was du nach dem Probefahren sprichst   wann kommst du in den Süden, damit ich mal drauf sitzen kann


----------



## Aninaj (26. Februar 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Diese Farben hätt ich dir gar nicht zugetraut
> 
> Da bin ich mal gespannt was du nach dem Probefahren sprichst   wann kommst du in den Süden, damit ich mal drauf sitzen kann


 Was willst du denn mit 29“ ? Da kannst du doch gar nicht mehr über den Lenker gucken 🤨😉


----------



## Aninaj (26. Februar 2021)

So ganz checke ich es ja nicht. Woher kommen denn jetzt die Anbauteile? Die einzeln zu kaufen ist doch im allgemeinen teurer als ein Komplettrad? 🧐


----------



## lucie (26. Februar 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> So ganz checke ich es ja nicht. Woher kommen denn jetzt die Anbauteile? Die einzeln zu kaufen ist doch im allgemeinen teurer als ein Komplettrad? 🧐




1. Komplettbike kaufen
2. Rahmen und Gabel mit den Teilen aus der Ersatzteilkiste komplettieren
3. die Mädels hier in die Irre führen
4. die original zum Komplettbike mitgelieferten Teile verkaufen, vor allem weil 12-fach, der Trend geht zu 13-fach


----------



## Martina H. (26. Februar 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> So ganz checke ich es ja nicht. Woher kommen denn jetzt die Anbauteile?


... nu, was sich so im Lauf der Zeit ansammelt 

Laufräder sind die 29er von Marie (geplant ist es, die hin- und herzuwechseln)
Bremse auf Kleinanzeigen geschnappt
Ebenso Schaltwerk und Trigger
Vorbauten habe ich in meiner Sammlung
Die Kurbel kommt von Minna (die hat zwischenzeitlich eine andere bekommen)
Pedale hab ich von Mausel geborgt
Lenker heute von Kleinanzeigen
Stütze und Sattel ist Zweitausstattung von Marie
hmmh, war es das ... ach ja: Innenlager neu gekauft


----------



## Martina H. (26. Februar 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> vor allem weil 12-fach, der Trend geht zu 13-fach


...ich hoffe, Du sprichst von Gängen, nicht von Bikes


----------



## lucie (26. Februar 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...ich hoffe, Du sprichst von Gängen, nicht von Bikes



11-fach + 1 Schiebe- und 1 Tragegang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (26. Februar 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Was willst du denn mit 29“ ? Da kannst du doch gar nicht mehr über den Lenker gucken 🤨😉



Ich will kein 29er, aber das Scout ist ein 27,5er und beide haben die gleiche Überstandshöhe und die wär schon sehr cool  Ich vermute allerdings, dass das Oberrohr sehr steil ist und im quasi Absturz/Stehbereich dann schon wieder viel zu hoch. Das kann mir Martina aber auch messen.
Vorher darf sie aber noch erst mal selber Probefahren


----------



## Martina H. (27. Februar 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Diese Farben hätt ich dir gar nicht zugetraut



Teal ist genau! meine Farbe 

Überstandshöhe ist da, wo ich stehe 77cm


----------



## Lenka K. (27. Februar 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich will kein 29er, aber das Scout ist ein 27,5er


Der Scout hat aber einen recht flachen Lenkwinkel (64˚), war da nicht was mit kippeligem Verhalten bei langsamer Fahrt?

Vielleicht könnte frau das Spur auch mit 27.5+ oder sogar 27.5 fahren? Z.B. Scott bot ja das Genius mit beiden Laufradgrössen an und soweit ich weiss, gibt es auch Leute, die es mit normalbreiten (2.4) Reifen in 27.5 fahren. Das Rad sitzt dann zwar a bissl zu tief, aber mit der kurzen Kurbel und Gewöhnung ist es offenbar nicht so dramatisch ...


----------



## Martina H. (28. Februar 2021)




----------



## lucie (28. Februar 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1217656Anhang anzeigen 1217659



Das Dauergrinsen war für das farbenfrohe 7-fach, 26plus-Snapy schier unerträglich.


----------



## Martina H. (28. Februar 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Das Dauergrinsen war für das farbenfrohe 7-fach, 26plus-Snapy schier unerträglich.



Snapy muss sich nicht verstecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Februar 2021)

Aha, Jungfernfahrt. Und offensichtlich dabei nicht die Titanic gegeben.


----------



## Martina H. (28. Februar 2021)

waren ja auch keine Eisberge in Sicht


----------



## lucie (28. Februar 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> waren ja auch keine Eisberge in Sicht



Nur noch triefende Schneehaufen...
Die konnte man aber problemlos umschiffen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Februar 2021)

Bei uns war heute teilweise noch ordentlich Matschepampe auf den Trails. Hab mich (und Argon Secondo) ordentlich eingesaut.


----------



## Votec Tox (28. Februar 2021)

Bei uns staubt es schon auf den Trails!


----------



## Mausoline (1. März 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Teal ist genau! meine Farbe
> 
> Überstandshöhe ist da, wo ich stehe 77cm



des isch z´hoch


----------



## Martina H. (1. März 2021)

ja, hab ich mir schon gedacht....


----------



## scylla (1. März 2021)

Steigt das Oberrohr wirklich bei dem 27,5er gleich stark an wie bei dem 29er Modell? 
Das 29er Spur hat BB-Drop -40 und Stack 600. Das 27,5er Scout hat BB-Drop -18 und Stack 577. Sprich wenn ich mir das geometrisch vorstelle sollte das Hauptrahmen-Dreieck beim Scout viel flacher ansteigen zum Steuerrohr hin. Somit könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass das Scout durchaus weiter vorne am Oberrohr, da wo man steht, (wesentlich) tiefer sein könnte als das Spur. Wäre imo wert das erst mal zu überprüfen, vor es aus der Auswahl fliegt


----------



## Mausoline (1. März 2021)

Danke fürs vergleichen  bleibt drin.


----------



## lucie (1. März 2021)

Hmmm, weiß nicht so recht, ob man dem trauen kann...
...dann sähe das nicht viel anders aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (1. März 2021)

Überstandshöhe etwa an der Stelle (Pfeil orange) gemessen:

Spur: ca.78,7
Scout: ca. 75,5

Weiter Richtung Tretlager, dann natürlich noch etwas weniger...

Aber alles ohne Garantie, da nicht real sondern nur auf bike-stats gemessen.


----------



## Martina H. (1. März 2021)

... Du bist sooo gut


----------



## scylla (1. März 2021)

Achja, die Sitzrohrhöhe ist ja auch anders. Das hatte ich vollständig vernachlässigt. Mit einem kürzeren Sitzrohr steigt das Oberrohr natürlich wieder steiler an.
Aber irgendwas kann an der Zeichnung von Bike-Stats oder an der Überstandshöhe laut Geotabelle trotzdem nicht stimmen. Die soll ja am Spur 662 und am Scout 665mm sein. Laut der Schemazeichnung wäre aber das Spur überall höher 🤔
Ist halt echt doof in so kleinen Rahmengrößen, die niemand mal einfach da hat, um es am realen Objekt zu messen


----------



## lucie (1. März 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Achja, die Sitzrohrhöhe ist ja auch anders. Das hatte ich vollständig vernachlässigt. Mit einem kürzeren Sitzrohr steigt das Oberrohr natürlich wieder steiler an.
> Aber irgendwas kann an der Zeichnung von Bike-Stats oder an der Überstandshöhe laut Geotabelle trotzdem nicht stimmen. Die soll ja am Spur 662 und am Scout 665mm sein. Laut der Schemazeichnung wäre aber das Spur überall höher 🤔
> Ist halt echt doof in so kleinen Rahmengrößen, die niemand mal einfach da hat, um es am realen Objekt zu messen



Ja, das ist wirklich immer ziemlich blöd. So richtig kann man sich auf die Angaben nicht verlassen. Hilft bestenfalls zur Orientierung.
Ist dann oft doch so wie die Katze im Sack kaufen. Das kann man sich aber nicht ständig leisten, andererseits ist es aber dann immer eine, im Glücksfall schöne, Überraschung.


----------



## scylla (1. März 2021)

Ich glaub ich würde erst mal dem Hersteller ordentlich auf die Nerven gehen das mal vernünftig auszumessen. Irgendeinen Support muss es da doch geben...
Mal ein Foto machen, in welchem Abstand vor dem Sattel man so üblicher Weise steht, und dann darauf bestehen, das sie auch so ein Foto zurückschicken sollen, auf dem an der Stelle der Meterstab steht. Oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Mausoline (1. März 2021)

... oder hat Martina gute Kontakte 

ich versuch nachher mal ein Foto zu machen


----------



## Mausoline (1. März 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1217656Anhang anzeigen 1217659



Ausschaun tuts gut, aber du hast noch nicht erzählt wie´s Fahren war 🤔


----------



## Mausoline (1. März 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ... oder hat Martina gute Kontakte
> 
> ich versuch nachher mal ein Foto zu machen



Ich hab Fotos gemacht und gemessen, ich frag dann mal nach.


----------



## Martina H. (1. März 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ausschaun tuts gut, aber du hast noch nicht erzählt wie´s Fahren war 🤔



na, komisch nach Jahren auf dem Hardtail  - aber cool.  Bericht kommt noch...


Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich hab Fotos gemacht und gemessen, ich frag dann mal nach.



Bei wem? (Arbeite noch an der Tabelle - mir ist nur etwas dazwischen gekommen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (1. März 2021)

🤔 ich kann doch Transition mal anschreiben wegen der Höhe. Ich weiß/glaub nicht, ob ein Händler eins da hat. Höchstens deine Connections sind besser


----------



## Martina H. (1. März 2021)

... weiss nicht, ob meine Connections besser sind, aber kannst ja mal bei Mikes Bikes anrufen. Der sollte sogar eins dahaben (bestell schöne Grüsse von mir)


----------



## Martina H. (2. März 2021)

... so, komme eben aus dem Wald (oder zumindest daher, wo mal einer war  )

Was soll ich sagen  - voll komisch mit hinten weich  - aber geil 

Bergauf marschiert das gute Stück sehr gut, egal, ob Dämpfer zu oder auf. Klar merkt man den Unterschied, aber keinesfalls so, dass die gesamte Energie "verpufft" - im Gegenteil. Druck auf's Pedal und los. Ich muss aber noch ein bisschen mit dem Setup spielen - hatte ich ja lange nicht. Klettert jedenfalls wie Ziege

Bergab schön stabil, besser als ich dachte mit den 66° Lenkwinkel

Wendigkeit - tja, bin jedesfalls um jede Kurve gekommen, kann jetzt nicht sagen, dass die 29er sich irgendwie sperrig verhalten. Gut, bin aber auch nicht der "Kurvenspezialist"

Einsatzbilder gibt es jetzt nicht viele, war allein unterwegs und irgendwie war mir das bei dem Wetter zu müssig...






Jetzt noch ein bisschen Cockpit Spielerei, Leitungen kürzen und was definitv noch kommt ist eine andere Stütze, die, die da jetzt dran ist, ist ja von Marie geborgt. Aber erstmal müssen die Teile verkauft werden - ist ja ziemlich Ebbe im Geldbeutel 

Der Aufbau war echt easy: Steuersatz schwupp rein, Innenlager einwandfreies Gewinde - nur irgendwie hatte ich was über






Wohin damit? Kurz zum Händler gemailt, schnelle Antwort








aha  💡 passt


----------



## Martina H. (2. März 2021)

... und ein paar Bilder hab ich natürlich noch 


















...also ich find sie schick


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. März 2021)

Auf jeden Fall. Aber das Unterrohr hättste vor dem photographieren schon mal sauber machen können.


----------



## scylla (2. März 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... und ein paar Bilder hab ich natürlich noch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1219224
> Anhang anzeigen 1219225
> ...



Die Farbe bei Sonnenlicht ist echt der Hammer, und auch sonst gefällt es mir sehr gut 
Die gerade Linie zwischen Oberrohr und Sitzstreben ist einfach immer elegant. Irgendwie ärgerlich, dass ich mit Downcountry nix anfangen kann (den Geldbeutel freut's)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (3. März 2021)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall. Aber das Unterrohr hättste vor dem photographieren schon mal sauber machen können.



Nööö, damit es so aussieht, als ob sie auch gefahren wird, habe ich den Dreck da extra mit viel Aufwand hin designt 


scylla schrieb:


> Die Farbe bei Sonnenlicht ist echt der Hammer, und auch sonst gefällt es mir sehr gut
> Die gerade Linie zwischen Oberrohr und Sitzstreben ist einfach immer elegant. Irgendwie ärgerlich, dass ich mit Downcountry nix anfangen kann (den Geldbeutel freut's)



....jo, ich sag ja: ich habe den Rahmen gesehen und sofort gedacht: boahh, schick (mit den üblichen Hängebauchschweinen kann ich meist nix anfangen).

Downcountry, tja, ich bin ja der Meinung, die Kategorie ist für mich gemacht. Das Federweg überschätzt wird, behaupte ich ja immer wieder - wenn denn die Geo passt. Was hier der Fall ist. Bisschen schade, dass die Industrie da voll auf 29 setzt (leider nix für Mausi, gell?). Wie ich damit, wenn es schwierig wird, klarkomme, muss ich sehen. Mullet müsste ich ausprobieren, weiss aber nicht, wie sich das mit der Tretlagerhöhe ausgeht. Naja, we will see.

Also, 120 mm reichen mir völlig, s. o. und dazu dann das niedrige Gewicht. Ich habe wohl (leider) einen "schweren" Rahmen erwischt: 2450 gr. in S mit Dämpfer, ohne Achse/Schaltauge. Da hatte ich mit ein bisschen weniger gerechnet - aber egal. So wie sie dasteht wiegt sie knapp 11,5kg - ohne mich jetzt grossartig verrenkt zu haben. Wenn ich es eskalieren lassen würde, gäbe es da noch Spielraum nach unten. Muss aber nicht - reicht


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. März 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Nööö, damit es so aussieht, als ob sie auch gefahren wird, habe ich den Dreck da extra mit viel Aufwand hin designt


Sie?? Wie heißt sie denn?


----------



## Martina H. (3. März 2021)

Tja, so ein paar Ideen geistern scbon im Kopf rum. Du warst ja schon mal Namenspate - hast Du eine Idee? Muss ja was mit M sein...

Hast Du denn schon einen Namen fürs Pendelrad?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. März 2021)

M... wie "mal überlegen"

Das Pendelrad heißt logischerweise Rhett (passend zur Farbe "red" und natürlich passend zu Scarlett, die ihren Namen ja auch der Farbe verdankt...)


----------



## Martina H. (3. März 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> M... wie "mal überlegen"


... blöder Name  


WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Das Pendelrad heißt logischerweise Rhett (passend zur Farbe "red" und natürlich passend zu Scarlett, die ihren Namen ja auch der Farbe verdankt...)


...naja, der Rhett hat jetzt ja nicht so viel mit Red zu tun  - also isses ein "Er"


----------



## Mausoline (3. März 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Also, 120 mm reichen mir völlig, s. o. und dazu dann das niedrige Gewicht. Ich habe wohl (leider) einen "schweren" Rahmen erwischt: 2450 gr. in S mit Dämpfer, ohne Achse/Schaltauge. Da hatte ich mit ein bisschen weniger gerechnet - aber egal. So wie sie dasteht wiegt sie knapp 11,5kg - ohne mich jetzt grossartig verrenkt zu haben. Wenn ich es eskalieren lassen würde, gäbe es da noch Spielraum nach unten. Muss aber nicht - reicht



Was hast du denn jetzt vom Komplettrad übernommen, außer dem Rahmen 
das Gewicht ist schon cool.


----------



## Martina H. (3. März 2021)

...puh, lass mal überlegen

Rahmen
Dämpfer
Steuersatz
Schaltzughülle
Spacer
Griffe (ob die bleiben weiss ich noch nicht, sind sehr dünn)
Kabelbinder 
Dann sind da noch so nette Kabelklipse - die knipse ich an, wenn die Leitungen endgültig gekürzt sind

Was dann noch verwendet wird (wenn denn mal die Stütze kommt) - Antiklapperschaumstoff

ich glaub das war's 

Also falls jemand noch was braucht ==> Bikemarkt


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. März 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... blöder Name
> 
> ...naja, der Rhett hat jetzt ja nicht so viel mit Red zu tun  - also isses ein "Er"


M wie "muss ich weiter überlegen" oder wie "mir fällt vielleicht was ein"...

Naja, bei Aussprechen halt... Und rot als Farbe des Südens... Und wenn das jetzt schon ein Paar war, blieb eh einfach nix anderes...
Jupp, is ein ER... Ist ja ein Muli


----------



## Mausoline (3. März 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...puh, lass mal überlegen
> 
> Rahmen
> Dämpfer
> ...



🤔 Andersrum, was hätte denn das Komplettbike (mehr) gewogen?


----------



## Deleted 479645 (3. März 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> 🤔 Andersrum, was hätte denn das Komplettbike (mehr) gewogen?


Als ob das wichtig wäre, es galt rumzuschrauben. 
Komm jetz nich mit langweiligen Fakten  und Tabellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (3. März 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> 🤔 Andersrum, was hätte denn das Komplettbike (mehr) gewogen?


...ist lt. Hersteller mit der GX Ausstattung mit 12,2kg, in der Top Variante mit 11,2kg angegeben (in Grösse M, natürlich ohne Pedale  )


BlackSpider schrieb:


> Als ob das wichtig wäre, es galt rumzuschrauben.
> Komm jetz nich mit langweiligen Fakten  und Tabellen



jaaaa, schrauben  - aber nicht jede möchte das


----------



## Mausoline (3. März 2021)

BlackSpider schrieb:


> Als ob das wichtig wäre, es galt rumzuschrauben.
> Komm jetz nich mit langweiligen Fakten  und Tabellen



Was weißt du schon, was für mich wichtig ist 



Martina H. schrieb:


> jaaaa, schrauben  - aber nicht jede möchte das



oder hat die Zeit und das Equipment nicht dazu


----------



## Deleted 479645 (3. März 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Was weißt du schon


Nix


----------



## Martina H. (3. März 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...puh, lass mal überlegen
> 
> Rahmen
> Dämpfer
> ...



hach, hab ja was wesentliches vergessen.

Gabel und Achse
Achse Hinterrad


----------



## Martina H. (4. März 2021)

Namenssuche:



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> M... wie "mal überlegen"





WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> "muss ich weiter überlegen"





WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> "mir fällt vielleicht was ein"...



hmmmh, naja....

Mariella
Marie Isabelle

 - neee, nicht wirklich

Mathilde
Mutante...







...ich glaub, ich nenn sie...












Mathilde


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. März 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Namenssuche:
> 
> ...ich glaub, ich nenn sie...
> 
> Mathilde


 Die wilde Mathilde


----------



## Martina H. (4. März 2021)




----------



## lucie (4. März 2021)

Die wilde Mathilde bringt mich um meine Ruhe...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. März 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Die wilde Mathilde bringt mich um meine Ruhe...


Poltert sie durch die Wohnung, oder wie??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (4. März 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Poltert sie durch die Wohnung, oder wie??



Nee, aber sie balzt mit ihrer hinteren Feder vor Conchita mächtig herum. Das nervt...


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. März 2021)

Flotte Lotte


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. März 2021)

Madita (weil ich gerade Astrid Lindgren im Kopf habe).


----------



## Martina H. (5. März 2021)

M...A...T...H...I...L...D...E


----------



## Mausoline (5. März 2021)

M A T H I L D A ist schöner 

Das Original find ich grad nicht











						Mathilda – mächtige Kämpferin » Vornamen für Mädchen » Vita 34
					

👧 ▶ Zur Verbreitung des Vornamens Mathilda trug nicht zuletzt ein bekanntes Kinderbuch bei. ✅ Erfahren Sie mehr über den Vornamen für Mädchen bei Vita 34! ✅




					www.vita34.de


----------



## Martina H. (5. März 2021)

...das wär dann das






Matilda - she takes my money

...das wär passig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (7. März 2021)

So, war heute mal mit Mathilde ausgiebig auf den Hometrails und den hiesigen Treppen unterwegs.
Und was soll ich sagen?

*SIE NERVT... *


----------



## Martina H. (7. März 2021)




----------



## Chaotenkind (7. März 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> So, war heute mal mit Mathilde mal ausgiebig auf den Hometrails und den hiesigen Treppen unterwegs.
> Und was soll ich sagen?
> 
> *SIE NERVT... *



Hat sie dich abgehängt?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (7. März 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> So, war heute mal mit Mathilde mal ausgiebig auf den Hometrails und den hiesigen Treppen unterwegs.
> Und was soll ich sagen?
> 
> *SIE NERVT... *


Was tut sie denn so nerviges? Quietschen?


----------



## lucie (7. März 2021)

Sie federt...

Wahrscheinlich Mauser, oder so?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (7. März 2021)

Aber was nervt denn am Federn??
Oder verliert sie Federn?


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. März 2021)

Naja, wenn Mauser, dann verliert sie Federn.
Heureka! Sie mausert sich zum Hardtail.


----------



## scylla (7. März 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> So, war heute mal mit Mathilde ausgiebig auf den Hometrails und den hiesigen Treppen unterwegs.
> Und was soll ich sagen?
> 
> *SIE NERVT... *



Manchmal darf frau sich auch erlauben, weich zu sein. Tu's einfach 😅


----------



## lucie (7. März 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Tu'*e*s einfach 😅



Nee! Tues is raus. Bin kein Young Talent mehr, Izzo...


----------



## scylla (8. März 2021)

Egal. Dann Mach6 es eben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. März 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Egal. Dann Mach6 es eben.


Sie hat nix von nem Pendlerrad geschrieben...


----------



## Martina H. (8. März 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Egal. Dann Mach6 es eben.


...das scheint momentan Dein Lieblingsrad zu sein? 



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Sie hat nix von nem Pendlerrad geschrieben...



Det spurt auch nicht richtig für die Überleitung


----------



## scylla (8. März 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...das scheint momentan Dein Lieblingsrad zu sein?



Ich find's zumindest aktuell eins der interessantesten (von der Eignung für alberne Wortspielchen mal abgesehen)


----------



## Martina H. (8. März 2021)




----------



## lucie (8. März 2021)

Yeah, ich werde ein Weichei - natürlich nur wegen Rücken und so...


----------



## Martina H. (8. März 2021)

Passt


----------



## Martina H. (10. März 2021)

...ich nerv noch ein bisschen, weil's so geil ist


----------



## Martina H. (18. März 2021)

Habe fertig - zumindest vorerst 

Da gibt es schon noch die ein oder andere Idee aber nu ist mal Stop 





...die Farbe ist echt schwer einzufangen


... mal mehr Grün, dann wieder mehr Blau. Egal, mir gefällts 





Endlich ist Schluss mit dieser frickeligen Schraube für die Zugführung an der Gabel











Und (auf vielfachen Wunsch eines einzelnen Herren ) ein bisschen BlingBling









Ja, es gibt 3 (in Worten: Drei) Flaschenhalter/Gedöns Befestigungsmöglichkeiten 

Gewicht geht auch in Ordnung





Einsatzbilder waren heute nicht so einfach - Belichtung war schwierig (mal viel Sonne, im nächsten Moment dunkle Wolken), dann hatte ich zuwenig an, bzw. es war zu kalt und wenn man dann noch allein unterwegs ist...



 - naja, zumindest eins zum Beweis, das ich ab und an auch drauf sitze und nicht nur drumrumschleiche


----------



## seblubb (18. März 2021)

Gewicht ist amtlich für non-Boutique Teile.
und schick ist der Schlitten auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (18. März 2021)

Danke, bin auch sehr zufrieden


----------



## bikebecker (18. März 2021)

Hallo
Da geht aber noch was mehr BlingBling   Trotzdem schönes Rad.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Martina H. (18. März 2021)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Da geht aber noch was mehr BlingBling   Trotzdem schönes Rad.
> Gruß bikebecker



...mehr gibt's  nicht


----------



## Aninaj (18. März 2021)

Also ich muss schon sagen, ich bin ein bißschen neidisch auf deinen neuen fahrbaren Untersatz. Hübsch geworden und das Gewicht ist echt top.  🤗 Zum Glück brauche ich solch ein Bike nicht 😇


----------



## scylla (18. März 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Zum Glück brauche ich solch ein Bike nicht 😇



So fängt das immer an


----------



## lucie (18. März 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Zum Glück brauche ich solch ein Bike nicht 😇



Hast Du 'ne Ahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (18. März 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> So fängt das immer an





lucie schrieb:


> Hast Du 'ne Ahnung.



Neee neee, bin grad noch super happy mit meinem purple - grey Langholzlaster 🥰


----------



## scylla (18. März 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> ... bin grad *noch* ...



jaja, du reitest dich immer tiefer rein 😈



scylla schrieb:


> So fängt das immer an





lucie schrieb:


> Hast Du 'ne Ahnung.


----------



## Aninaj (18. März 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> jaja, du reitest dich immer tiefer rein 😈



Na so lange ihr mich da wieder raus holt, ist doch alles gut


----------



## Flohmanti (20. März 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Habe fertig - zumindest vorerst
> 
> Da gibt es schon noch die ein oder andere Idee aber nu ist mal Stop
> 
> ...


Sehr schick! Gefällt! Gerade die klare Formensprache und das kantige Design finde ich sehr ansprechend. Mein Carbon HT wiegt 11,2 kg (irgendwas hab ich falsch gemacht...).
Genieße.


----------



## Martina H. (20. März 2021)

Danke - wird auch immer besser 







Aninaj schrieb:


> 🤗 Zum Glück brauche ich solch ein Bike nicht 😇


...jaja...


scylla schrieb:


> So fängt das immer an


...jenau...


lucie schrieb:


> Hast Du 'ne Ahnung.


...eben...


Aninaj schrieb:


> Neee neee, bin grad noch super happy mit meinem purple - grey Langholzlaster 🥰





scylla schrieb:


> jaja, du reitest dich immer tiefer rein 😈


 - jap


Aninaj schrieb:


> Na so lange ihr mich da wieder raus holt, ist doch alles gut


...hmmmhhhh - 







nö


----------



## lucie (20. März 2021)

Sind das Zwinkerlinge?


----------



## scylla (20. März 2021)

Gremlins  Einmal das Rad geputzt, schon vermehren die sich unkontrolliert 🤣


----------



## Martina H. (20. März 2021)

... eher nach Mitternacht gefüttert


----------



## lucie (20. März 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... eher nach Mitternacht gefüttert



Dat linke hat dabei definitiv zu viel genascht, satt gefressen bringt's 12,2 Kilo auf die Briefwaage. 👿


----------



## Martina H. (20. März 2021)

The evil incarnation of down country


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (20. März 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> The evil incarnation of down country



Down feather country...


----------



## Aninaj (20. März 2021)




----------



## Martina H. (21. März 2021)

...hier nochmal in Farbe


----------



## Mausoline (21. März 2021)

Jetzt aber mal raus mit der Sprache  wem ist das linke?


----------



## lucie (21. März 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Manchmal darf frau sich auch erlauben, weich zu sein. Tu's einfach 😅





Mausoline schrieb:


> Jetzt aber mal raus mit der Sprache  wem ist das linke?





lucie schrieb:


> Yeah, ich werde  bin ein Weichei - natürlich nur wegen Rücken und so...


----------



## Mausoline (21. März 2021)

Nachmacher 

und was ist das für eins  das welches für mich zu hoch ist?



 das Weichei hab ich ja total übersehen


----------



## lucie (21. März 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Nachmacher
> 
> und was ist das für eins  das welches für mich zu hoch ist?
> 
> ...



Nachmacher trifft's.  

Ist das Spur, ebenso in S, schön verspielt und wendig - für Dich leider nix, wie ja schon festgestellt, da 29.


----------



## Martina H. (21. März 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> das welches für mich zu hoch ist?



Ja - ich glaub für Dich sind fast alle zu hoch


----------



## Aninaj (21. März 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> das welches für mich zu hoch ist?



Ich denke du musst dich damit anfreunden, dass du an anderer Stelle nach einem passenden Rad suchen solltest. 
Mich haut das VPACE jetzt optisch auch nicht aus den Schuhen, aber es ist leicht, für kleinere Personen geeignet und fährt mit Sicherheit alles, was du fährst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (21. März 2021)

...dumdidumdidumm...

Meine Rede


----------



## Mausoline (21. März 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Nachmacher trifft's.
> 
> Ist das Spur, ebenso in S, schön verspielt und wendig - für Dich leider nix, wie ja schon festgestellt, da 29.


Sieht auf dem Foto aus wie mit 27,5er Bereifung - Perspektiventäuschung 


VPACE hat mir bisher noch nicht geantwortet


----------



## Aninaj (21. März 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> VPACE hat mir bisher noch nicht geantwortet



Das wundert mich jetzt nicht, die werden wohl wie alle anderen auch überrannt. Aber ich denke das ist auf jeden Fall die richtige Richtung. ☺️


----------



## Martina H. (21. März 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Perspektiventäuschung



Ja, sie waren nicht 100%ig ausgerichtet und ich bin auch überrascht, wie sich die Farbe optisch auswirkt...


----------



## Martina H. (21. März 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Nachmacher trifft's.



...naja, ist relativ. Die Ausstattung weisst schon in eine etwas andere Richtung - ist eben wie bei "echten" Zwillingen. Der Eine ist etwas kräftiger als der Andere, der Andere hat andere Stärken. Die eine Geburt ist einfach, die andere mit Komplikationen 

Sooooo einfach ist nachmachen gar nicht


----------



## lucie (21. März 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Die eine Geburt ist einfach, die andere mit Komplikationen
> 
> Sooooo einfach ist nachmachen gar nicht



Ja, stocher Du noch mal schön in der Wunde herum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. März 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...hier nochmal in Farbe
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1232667


Willkommen auf den Sofas.  
Und wie fährt sich's jetzt, wenn man selbst auch nen gefederten Hintern hat, @lucie ?


Achja, ich hab auch so'n BIld mit ner nicht ganz 100%-Spiegelung:



Ich find, den Dreck hab ich echt gleichmäßig an beiden verteilt...
Aber ich muss demnächst ma noch bessere Fotos machen um die optisch vergleichen zu können, bin da fotografisch perspektivlos...


----------



## Martina H. (21. März 2021)

...links 29 mit 140, rechts 27.5 mit 150?


----------



## lucie (21. März 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Und wie fährt sich's jetzt, wenn man selbst auch nen gefederten Hintern hat, @lucie ?



Ungewohnt, aber für's Erste nicht schlecht. Bisher taugt es auf Grund seiner Wendigkeit (trotz 29er) wunderbar zum Herumtricksen. Konnte bisher all das fahren, was ich sonst auch mit Conchita fahre.

Es ist eine super Ergänzung zum HT. Geo passt für mich, auch mit 120mm FW, für verspieltes und dennoch bequemes, entspanntes Radeln. 

Jetzt ist noch etwas Feintunig fällig und eine Namensgebung.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. März 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...links 29 mit 140, rechts 27.5 mit 150?


im Großen Bild ja - allerdings 29 + 150mm und 27,5 +160mm   
in den kleinen Bildern steht das Muli näher an der Hauswand. Aber ich hab's nicht hinbekommen, dass sie sich so überlagern, dass ich den Unterschied optisch ausmach, den ich spüre - seltsamerweise widerspricht nämlich der Meterstab meinem Gefühl. 



lucie schrieb:


> Ungewohnt, aber für's Erste nicht schlecht. Bisher taugt es auf Grund seiner Wendigkeit (trotz 29er) wunderbar zum Herumtricksen. Konnte bisher all das fahren, was ich sonst auch mit Conchita fahre.
> 
> Es ist eine super Ergänzung zum HT. Geo passt für mich, auch mit 120mm FW, für verspieltes und dennoch bequemes, entspanntes Radeln.
> 
> Jetzt ist noch etwas Feintunig fällig und eine Namensgebung.


Dann bin ich mal gespannt auf weitere Berichte von Touren und Tricksereien mit C...


----------



## Votec Tox (23. März 2021)

Habe ja nun auch so ein ergänzendes Fully zum Downhiller, man wird ja älter und immer bergauf hinter den Anderen herzuhecheln... ursprünglich waren meine Traumbikes das Ibis Mojo 4 und das Pivot Switchblade.
Jedoch kann ich mich einfach nicht damit anfreunden, daß solche Bikes inzwischen mehr als ein Geländemotorrad (z. B. produziert in Österreich) kosten sollen, so wurde es - ganz nachhaltig - ein gebrauchtes Yeti SB 5 in Gr. S (Rahmen von 2019):






Mein guter Freund in Schweden wollte mich aber nicht mit Rockshocks fahren lassen  drum sagt es nun "Ö": 






Ach wie angenehm kann das Biken bergauf sein, eine neue Welt für mich...







Und schwupp kam noch eins um die Ecke (ein SB 6 von 2018, ebenfalls mit 27,5" aber in L), geradezu inflationär...







Aber das "Dicke" bleibt immer die Nummer Eins:






@Mausoline : Ich habe mal die Höhe gemessen, also vom Boden bis OK Oberrohr am "Knick": 68 cm - beim Yeti natürlich!


----------



## Mausoline (23. März 2021)

Dank, aber das SB 140 war eins der wenigen, über das ich mal drüber stehen konnte
guck mal meine Erfahrung 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bik...-gesucht-schau-hier-rein.743691/post-17291960

Das Mojo 4 dürfte nach meinen bisherigen Recherchen, da wo ich drübersteh, ca. 80cm haben.
Von Pivot käm das Mach 6 in Frage, aber da warte ich seit 1 Woche auf Werte  von einem hiesigen Bikeladen (Pivot Premiumhändler) und für das Geld 

Das VPACE kann man erst ab Mai bestellen, also hab ich noch Zeit zum Weitermessen und gucken


----------



## Votec Tox (23. März 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Dank, aber das SB 140 war eins der wenigen, über das ich mal drüber stehen konnte
> guck mal meine Erfahrung
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bik...-gesucht-schau-hier-rein.743691/post-17291960
> 
> Das Mojo 4 dürfte nach meinen bisherigen Recherchen, da wo ich drübersteh, ca. 80cm haben...


Danke, das hatte ich gelesen, drum wollte ich eben darauf hinweisen, daß das SB 5 in S mit einer Federgabel mit 155mm Federweg (es gibt es ja sogar noch in XS) niedriger ist als Dein Test SB 140!
Das Mojo ist höher, dies ist mir klar.


----------



## Mausoline (23. März 2021)

Da hast du echt Glück gehabt, das SB 5 zu finden 
Der Standover am Knick bringt leider wenig, es gibt sogar viele Räder, die 68/69 haben. Wenn ich über dem Oberrohr steh brauch ich die Höhe SL + Schuhe mind. 20cm vom Knick weg, bin ja nicht Twiggy


----------



## lucie (6. April 2021)

So, eine kurze Rückmeldung zum Neuzugang.

Konnte das Riesen-Zweirad am Osterwochenende in unterschiedlichen Disziplinen mal richtig testen.
Was soll ich sagen - mir drängelte sich relativ rasch ein fettes Grinsen ins Gesicht.
Es ist wendig, flink, klettert sehr gut, ich kann damit rumhüpfen, rumtricksen, ist noch relativ leicht - für mich perfekt bei "nur" 120mm FW und selbst mit den 29er Laufrädern. 

Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass das Unterrohr eben nicht gerade ins Tretlager mündet, sondern dieses vor dem Tretlager in einem kleinen Bogen dort einmündet.
Ich kapiere es immer noch nicht, wieso manche Rahmen mit einem soooo extremen Hängebauch gebaut werden. Beim Spur geht sich das ja optisch auch noch halbwegs aus.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (6. April 2021)

Ich finde die Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (7. April 2021)

Welche?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (7. April 2021)

https://www.google.com/search?q=Farbpalette&oq=Farbpalette+&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l4.6182j0j7&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#imgrc=3QINx2V35wZTtM


----------



## M_on_Centurion (9. April 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Welche?


Das Petrol


----------



## Martina H. (9. April 2021)

Jaaaa, ich find es auch sehr schön  - wobei das "Black Powder" in echt auch richtig schick aussieht...


----------



## Martina H. (25. April 2021)

...so, nun ich noch mal.

Ein paar kleine Touren sind wir inzwischen gefahren und was soll ich sagen? Es war die richtige Entscheidung 

Das Bike ist echt handlich, verspielt und es verleitet so gar mich dazu schnell zu fahren: hoch als auch runter. Manchmal erschreck ich mich vor mir selbst, so schnell bin ich. Ich komme um Kurven rum, die nicht dem Wendekreis eines 38Tonners entsprechen  . Es macht verdammt viel Spass und ich nehme alles zurück, was ich jemals Negatives über 29er gesagt habe. Bisher habe ich alle meine "Stellen" gemeistert - allerdings nur auf den Hometrails - eine "richtige" MTB Tour steht noch aus (Corona sei dank  )

Ein ganz besonderer Dank geht an dieser Stelle an Mikes Bikes für den reibungslosen Ablauf beim Kauf, dem guten Angebot und auch den Service danach.

Live is too short to ride shit Bikes  -Du hast sooo recht 







Heute hatten wir mal die Knipsen dabei und haben ein paar Fotos (und Videos - dazu später vielleicht mehr) gemacht.

Es sieht vielleicht nicht so aus, aber ich  S  p  r  i  n  g  ä  ä   ä   ä





Jaaaa, natürlich kann sie es besser...





... und höher...




Dafür kann ich besser fotografieren 

Eine andere Stufe...





Ein bisschen spielen





...und hier mal wieder die Zwillinge einträchtig beieinander - sind sie nicht schick? 





Das war es ersteinmal von mir an dieser Stelle, mal sehen, wie es mit Kokolores weitergeht


----------



## sommerfrische (25. April 2021)

Ein schickes Rad/schicke Räder. Das Blau gefällt mir auch bisschen besser. .  Zu schade, dass ein 29er für mich so gar nicht in Frage kommt. War die Frage nach den Reifen schon? Taugt Wolfpack?


----------



## Martina H. (25. April 2021)

... Video feddsch - Danke @lucie 

...nicht gerade die Hammeraction wenn Mutti auf dem Rad ist, aber immerhin mal bewegte Bilder


----------



## Martina H. (25. April 2021)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Ein schickes Rad/schicke Räder. Das Blau gefällt mir auch bisschen besser. .  Zu schade, dass ein 29er für mich so gar nicht in Frage kommt. War die Frage nach den Reifen schon? Taugt Wolfpack?


...mit der Farbe ist das so eine Sache 

Wenn es schattig ist wirkt sie Meergrün, ist es sonnig eher Teal mit Stich ins Blaue - seeeehr schwer korrekt einzufangen...

Wir fahren die Wolfpack in verschiedenen Verisonen und sind sehr zufrieden. Die Kombi aus Grip und Rollwiderstand (je nach Version natürlich unterschiedlich), Gewicht, Preis, Montage und Tubeless finden wir sehr gut.


----------

